# MADRID en unos 5 años va a ser una ciudad top mundial .



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (17 Oct 2022)

Reforma Bernabéu , operación Chamartín , reforma estación Chamartín , reforma hospital la paz , nudo norte , reforma azca . Madrid Ciudad top a nivel mundial junto a Singapur ( N york , Paris o Londres ni las nombro porque son estercoleros en todo sentido )


----------



## secuestrado (17 Oct 2022)

Y no te olvides de su estupendo clima.


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (17 Oct 2022)

El Bernabeu por el costo que tiene y lo reciente de la obra va a ser el mejor estadio del mundo sin ninguna duda . Operacion Chamartin va a dejar la ciudad con los rascacielos mas altos de Europa , En el hospital la paz mas de 500 millones de pavacos en la reforma


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (17 Oct 2022)

secuestrado dijo:


> Y no te olvides de su estupendo clima.



Salvo en los meses de verano , el resto del año tiene muy buen clima


----------



## Guanotopía (17 Oct 2022)

Y top en apuñalamientos y machetazos, ya no tenemos nada que envidiar a Londres o Warcelona.


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (17 Oct 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Y top en apuñalamientos y machetazos, ya no tenemos nada que envidiar a Londres o Warcelona.



En 25 años que vivi en Madrid nunca vi un apuñalamiento o un machetazo


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (17 Oct 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Y top en apuñalamientos y machetazos, ya no tenemos nada que envidiar a Londres o Warcelona.



Pues para ser un pais con apuñalamientos y machetazos en cada esquina nos visitan 90 millones de personas todos los años . Tenemos un pais increible y la gente de afuera lo sabe valorar . Hay que ser menos endofobos , Marruecos es una basura de pais y nunca veras un marroqui que lo diga


----------



## Omegatron (17 Oct 2022)

Y el utero de ayuso sin preñar


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (17 Oct 2022)

Ciudades más seguras del mundo para vivir - Blog Prosegur


Descubre cuáles son las ciudades más seguras del mundo para vivir y qué variables determinan la seguridad de una ciudad. Blog Prosegur te da consejos para mejorar la seguridad de tu vida, hogar y negocio.




blog.prosegur.es


----------



## Guanotopía (17 Oct 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Pues para ser un pais con apuñalamientos y machetazos en cada esquina nos visitan 90 millones de personas todos los años . Tenemos un pais increible y la gente de afuera lo sabe valorar . Hay que ser menos endofobos , Marruecos es una basura de pais y nunca veras un marroqui que lo diga



Ya, obviemos que Madrid y Barcelona se están convirtiendo en Nicaragua porque eso es ser buen español.

Lo que hay que leer.


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (17 Oct 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Ya, obviemos que Madrid y Barcelona se están convirtiendo en Nicaragua porque eso es ser buen español.
> 
> Lo que hay que leer.



¿que ciudades son mejores que Madrid , me puedes mencionar ?


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (17 Oct 2022)

Ejjjjjjjjjjjj que Madrid es paco , pero Nueva yorj con sus trenes de mierda , vagabundos , negros pistoleros , edificios de hace 100 años , ratas , suciedad ...etc es muy top . Pero ejjjjjjjjque en Madrid pegan machetazos todo el rato


----------



## - CONANÍN - (17 Oct 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> El Bernabeu por el costo que tiene y lo reciente de la obra va a ser el mejor estadio del mundo sin ninguna duda . Operacion Chamartin va a dejar la ciudad con los rascacielos mas altos de Europa , En el hospital la paz mas de 500 millones de pavacos en la reforma



Que tener "los rascacielos más altos de Europa" o que un estadio de fútbol sea "el mejor del mundo", a mi personalmente no me dice nada.
Llámame aldeano, pero prefiero vivir en un bosque con una cabaña de madera nórdica y alejado de las ciudades y su locura deshumanizadora asociada.
Vamos, es que me das un piso gratis en Madrid, y no te lo cojo. 
Una ciudad no es calidad de vida os pongáis como os pongáis. Luego estáis 11 meses al año remando como hijosdeputa para veniros 15 días a la playita o la montañita en la que yo vivo todo el año por 1/3 de lo que gastáis en gasofa pa ir a currar.

Eso sí, si sois felices en vuestras cárceles de hormigón multiculturales, con estadios y rascacielos tope gama, pues sea.


----------



## NORDWAND (17 Oct 2022)

En este momento las menores de 30 de este país que aún se comportan como adolescentes, pierden el culo por vivir en Madrid. 

Es como si fuera un tendencia. Si no vives/estudias en Madrid, no eres nadie. 
Da igual los sueldos precarios y compartir un piso de mala muerte en el centro con varios desconocidos. 

El verdadero valor que aporta esa ciudad es poder cometer 'fechorías" y no ser juzgadas por el entorno en el que viven.


----------



## PEPEYE (17 Oct 2022)

Depende de lo que entiendas por Top y vivir pero Malaga apunta bien


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (16 Nov 2022)

Las obras de urbanización de Madrid Nuevo Norte comenzarán en 2024 en Las Tablas


Las obras de urbanización del desarrollo Madrid Nuevo Norte, popularmente conocido como Operación Chamartín, comenzarán en 2024 en la zona de Las Tablas.



www.eleconomista.es





Arranca la Operacion Chamartin


----------



## Papo de luz (16 Nov 2022)

Demasiados panchos.


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (16 Nov 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Demasiados panchos.



Mejor mil veces que las Españolas con cara de oler mierda


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (16 Nov 2022)

El próximo año el Bernabéu estará listo y la reforma del Hospital la paz , Operación Chamartín , reforma de la estación de Chamartín y reforma de Azca dejaran ver las primeras gruas .


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (16 Nov 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Reforma Bernabéu , operación Chamartín , reforma estación Chamartín , reforma hospital la paz , nudo norte , reforma azca . Madrid Ciudad top a nivel mundial junto a Singapur ( N york , Paris o Londres ni las nombro porque son estercoleros en todo sentido )
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1230452
> Ver archivo adjunto 1262369
> ...



Si, les estamos dejando a los moros, cobrisos y a los negros unas infraestructuras cojonudas ....


----------



## Conde Duckula (16 Nov 2022)

Yo me sentiría muy orgulloso de Barcelona de no ser por los separratas.
Tiene de todo lo bueno, mar, montaña, campo.
Ahora, la peor gente del país está allí, no son todos, pero parece que los peores se han concentrado allí.


----------



## Decipher (16 Nov 2022)

Creia que ibas a decir que iba a ser una ciudad totalmente panchita. Entonces si.


----------



## Llorón (16 Nov 2022)

Top mundial en apuñalamientos y bandas latinas


----------



## jakemate (16 Nov 2022)

Madre mía...pásame el num de tu camello...Madrid salvo por dos obras es un pueblo grande...Londres,Hamburgo,Viena,Lisboa, Praga, así a a bote pronto mucho más ciudades que Madrid


----------



## Decipher (16 Nov 2022)

jakemate dijo:


> Madre mía...pásame el num de tu camello...Madrid salvo por dos obras es un pueblo grande...Londres,Hamburgo,Viena,Lisboa, Praga, así a a bote pronto mucho más ciudades que Madrid



Lisboa, Praga, Hamburgo, Viena...


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (16 Nov 2022)

jakemate dijo:


> Madre mía...pásame el num de tu camello...Madrid salvo por dos obras es un pueblo grande...Londres,Hamburgo,Viena,Lisboa, Praga, así a a bote pronto mucho más ciudades que Madrid



Menuda ida de olla , Lisboa mas ciudad que Madrid ? Londres salvo la city y Canary wharf el resto esta bastante degradado , parece que a los propios Españoles les joda que seamos de lo mejor a nivel mundial en muchas cosas


----------



## Archimanguina (16 Nov 2022)

Llevo en Mierdid 40 años, y en cuanto me aprueben el teletrabajo me piro a la aldea, cuento los dias que me faltan. Pa ti toda.


----------



## ugeruge (16 Nov 2022)

Ojo que la operación Chamartín según las estimaciones termina en 2040... así que queda para rato antes de ver nada decente. Lo que más tardarán es en soterrar todas las vías, porque eso serán los cimientos de los pisos que hagan encima
Luego unos parques para que vayan los amigos cobrisos y apañao


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (16 Nov 2022)

ugeruge dijo:


> Ojo que la operación Chamartín según las estimaciones termina en 2040... así que queda para rato antes de ver nada decente. Lo que más tardarán es en soterrar todas las vías, porque eso serán los cimientos de los pisos que hagan encima
> Luego unos parques para que vayan los amigos cobrisos y apañao



Realmente la Operacion chamartin ya ha empezado hace unas semanas con el soterramiento de las vias . Lo chulo que es el centro financiero comienza a construirse en 2025 ( 2 añitos )


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (16 Nov 2022)

Añadiria tambien como proyectos relevantes la reforma de las torres Colon ( acaban el proximo año ) y las construcciones en Mendez Alvaro


----------



## Archimanguina (16 Nov 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Realmente la Operacion chamartin ya ha empezado hace unas semanas con el soterramiento de las vias . Lo chulo que es el centro financiero comienza a construirse en 2025 ( 2 añitos )



Centro financiero en un pais quebrado que vive de la limosna de los alemanes y de ponerle el culo a americanos e ingleses...paren el mundo que me bajo.


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (16 Nov 2022)

Tener un centro financiero internacional va a atraer mucho dinero a la ciudad . Madrid va a ser la capital financiera del mundo Hispanoamérica , al igual que Nueva York lo es del mundo anglo


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (16 Nov 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Centro financiero en un pais quebrado que vive de la limosna de los alemanes y de ponerle el culo a americanos e ingleses...paren el mundo que me bajo.



De un pais que recibe 90 millones de turistas al año . Con ciudades top como Marbella , Ibiza , Mallorca , Madrid ...etc . Tenemos empresas lideres a nivel mundial ( Inditex , Repsol , Bbva , Cabify , Telefonica ) . No somos el pais quebrado que pintas


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (16 Nov 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Centro financiero en un pais quebrado que vive de la limosna de los alemanes y de ponerle el culo a americanos e ingleses...paren el mundo que me bajo.



De hecho somos este año el pais con mas crecimiento de Europa y estamos reduciendo fuertemente la deuda publica . Este año también somos el segundo pais de Europa con el ipc mas bajo .


----------



## Archimanguina (16 Nov 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> De hecho somos este año el pais con mas crecimiento de Europa y estamos reduciendo fuertemente la deuda publica . Este año también somos el segundo pais de Europa con el ipc mas bajo .



No se si reir o llorar.


----------



## Archimanguina (16 Nov 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Añadiria tambien como proyectos relevantes la reforma de las torres Colon ( acaban el proximo año ) y las construcciones en Mendez Alvaro



Te olvidas del rascacielos de ermita del santo 25 plantas en un barrio TOP. Los vecinos encantados, no van a volver a ver el sol.


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (16 Nov 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Que tener "los rascacielos más altos de Europa" o que un estadio de fútbol sea "el mejor del mundo", a mi personalmente no me dice nada.
> Llámame aldeano, pero prefiero vivir en un bosque con una cabaña de madera nórdica y alejado de las ciudades y su locura deshumanizadora asociada.
> Vamos, es que me das un piso gratis en Madrid, y no te lo cojo.
> Una ciudad no es calidad de vida os pongáis como os pongáis. Luego estáis 11 meses al año remando como hijosdeputa para veniros 15 días a la playita o la montañita en la que yo vivo todo el año por 1/3 de lo que gastáis en gasofa pa ir a currar.
> ...



Para gustos los colores . El pueblo puedo entender que esta bien para descansar de la masificación o la contaminación de las grandes ciudades . Pero los avances tecnológicos , las obras y proyectos nuevos que se ven en una ciudad top como Madrid , son increíblesde ver, la verdad .


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (16 Nov 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> No se si reir o llorar.



Que hacemos entonces ? Nos ponemos como endofobos a criticar y despotricar contra los proyectos de nuestro pais ?


----------



## Arístides (16 Nov 2022)

Una banda asalta con pistolas a la presidenta de Eulen en una emboscada cuando iba en coche en Madrid


El escolta de María José Álvarez Mezquíriz disparó a los atacantes, que encajonaron el vehículo de la empresaria entre dos coches la madrugada del lunes cuando regresaba a casa. El ataque se produce tras el duro enfrentamiento de sus hermanos por el control de la empresa de servicios y...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Arístides (16 Nov 2022)

Un día cualquiera en Madrid: la M30 cortada por unos bandoleros armados con hachas y machetes:


----------



## Archimanguina (16 Nov 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Que hacemos entonces ? Nos ponemos como endofobos a criticar y despotricar contra los proyectos de nuestro pais ?



El sistema neoliberal es satanico amigo, salva tu alma no nos queda mucho tiempo.


----------



## Arístides (16 Nov 2022)

Madrid la ciudad peninsular con mas marroquies, dominicanos y donde los senegales debaten a tiros con argelinos en pleno centro y montan disturbios raciales que ni en Sudafrica.


La mayor mezquita de España y Europa esta en Madrid.









Terror en Lavapiés: disparos, navajazos y heridos por la final de la Copa de África


La victoria de Argelia contra Senegal desató el caos en el barrio madrileño y se registraron enfrentamientos con la Policía Nacional.




www.elespanol.com











Sucesos: - Así te roban el reloj en Madrid.Reloj de 75k euros a PUNTA DE NAVAJA en pleno Corte Inglés de la Castellana y 19 relojes a PISTOLA en barrio Salamanca


https://www.larazon.es/madrid/20220524/kvw53oca6bgo5pea4gapzysnoi.html https://www.telemadrid.es/programas/buenos-dias-madrid/Atraco-en-el-parking-de-El-Corte-Ingles-de-la-Castellana-roban-un-reloj-Rolex-de-75000-euros-2-2432176770--20220314105457.html Atraco en el parking de El Corte Inglés...




www.burbuja.info








*Datos oficiales, Madrid quíntuple de asesinatos que Barcelona,+ record de Madrid en violaciones:









Sociedad: - ¿Qué pasa en Madrid con las violaciones?. ¿Por qué tiene el mayor número de agresiones sexuales?. Datos del INE inside.


Además de muchos más asesinaros y secuestros: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/datos-oficiales-madrid-quintuple-de-asesinatos-que-barcelona-secuestros-violaciones-delitos-narco-robos-coches-total-y-x-persona.1773524/...




www.burbuja.info













Sucesos: - Datos oficiales, 2022. Madrid 10 ASESINATOS vs Barcelona 2, (y Madrid + secuestros,+ violaciones,+ delitos narco,+ robos coches, total y x persona)


Viene de: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/madrid-triple-de-asesinatos-cuadruple-de-secuestros-que-otras-capitales-en-2021-apunalamientos-cada-noche-segun-telemadrid.1646396/page-22#...




www.burbuja.info













Noticia: - Madrid:TRIPLE de asesinatos&CUADRUPLE de secuestros que otras capitales en 2021. "Apuñalamientos cada noche" según TeleMadrid.


Se advirtió en este foro, que nos os engañen los CM´s que intentan ocultarlo: Madrid (con el doble de habitantes que la siguiente ciudad) ya triplica el numero de asesinatos (y tiroteos , apuñalamientos. amputaciones) y cuadriplica el de los secuestros en otras ciudades, liderando el número...




www.burbuja.info




*:


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (16 Nov 2022)

Arístides dijo:


> Un día cualquiera en Madrid: la M30 cortada por unos bandoleros armados con hachas y machetes:



Eso no te lo crees ni tu . Tambien te puedo poner videos de Yonkis pinchandose en las calles de Luxemburgo y decirte que ese pais esta lleno de drogadictos . Solo coges lo negativo y algo totalmente residual de la ciudad y lo pones como si pasase en cada esquina .


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (16 Nov 2022)

Arístides dijo:


> Madrid la ciudad peninsular con mas marroquies, dominicanos y donde los senegales debaten a tiros con argelinos en pleno centro y montan disturbios raciales que ni en Sudafrica.
> 
> 
> La mayor mezquita de España y Europa esta en Madrid.
> ...



Mi barrio ( Sanchinarro ) puede tener facil 40 mil personas viviendo en el . No hay casi negros o moros . Pero alla tu con las peliculas del mad max en Madrid . Aqui estamos para coger las cosas positivas del pais . Para ser negativo y poner noticias residuales ya estas tu


----------



## Ancient Warrior (16 Nov 2022)

Pero estará a la par de Chicago en delincuencia


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (16 Nov 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Pero estará a la par de Chicago en delincuencia



Has estado en Chicago ?


----------



## Guanotopía (16 Nov 2022)

Asaltan con cuchillos una furgoneta de paquetería en plena M-45


Un grupo de ladrones han asaltado, con hachas y cuchillos, una furgoneta de reparto en plena M-45, llevándose la mercancía de su interior en vari




www.madridactual.es













Dos hombres armados asaltan en la calle de José Bastos a la presidenta de Eulen que viajaba con escolta


Madrid, 15 nov.- Dos hombres armados asaltaron desde un coche y encañonaron con sus pistolas a otro vehículo en el que viajaba la presidenta del Grupo Eu




www.madridactual.es





Cada día un poco más madmax.


----------



## Arístides (16 Nov 2022)

Asaltan a un empresario en un hotel de Madrid tras concertar una falsa reunión sobre criptomonedas


La Policía Nacional ha detenido a cuatro hombres acusados de asaltar con una navaja en un hotel de Madrid a un empresario con el que habían...




www.telemadrid.es


----------



## Arístides (16 Nov 2022)

La Policía alerta ante el aumento de caso de robos de relojes de lujo en las calles de Madrid


Este sábado hemos conocido el robo de un reloj de alta gama en Chueca. Es el segundo caso en una semana en la capital, de este tipo de hurtos, que...




www.telemadrid.es


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (16 Nov 2022)

Arístides dijo:


> Asaltan a un empresario en un hotel de Madrid tras concertar una falsa reunión sobre criptomonedas
> 
> 
> La Policía Nacional ha detenido a cuatro hombres acusados de asaltar con una navaja en un hotel de Madrid a un empresario con el que habían...
> ...



Ohhhhh , en una ciudad de 6 millones de personas han robado a alguien con una navaja , que horror , que peligroso que es Madrid


----------



## mxmanu (16 Nov 2022)

Si, la nueva wakanda va a ser a este paso


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (16 Nov 2022)

Arístides dijo:


> La Policía alerta ante el aumento de caso de robos de relojes de lujo en las calles de Madrid
> 
> 
> Este sábado hemos conocido el robo de un reloj de alta gama en Chueca. Es el segundo caso en una semana en la capital, de este tipo de hurtos, que...
> ...











Perpetran espectacular robo millonario en Suiza | DW | 09.02.2018







www.dw.com


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (16 Nov 2022)

has estado en Chicago para afirmar eso ?


----------



## Perro marroquí (16 Nov 2022)

Antes no me gustaba Madrid , pero he de admitir que se ha vuelto una ciudad impresionante . Mola vivir en una ciudad tan vibrante y llena de productos boludo


----------



## Barspin (16 Nov 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> ¿que ciudades son mejores que Madrid , me puedes mencionar ?



Gijón sin despeinarme mucho.


----------



## Perro marroquí (16 Nov 2022)

Barspin dijo:


> Gijón sin despeinarme mucho.











Gijón es una de las ciudades españolas más contaminadas por partículas PM10


El último informe del Observatorio de Sostenibilidad destaca que Avilés ha reducido significativamente los valores de dióxido de nitrógeno y partículas PM2,5 en el último año



www.lavozdeasturias.es


----------



## Perro marroquí (16 Nov 2022)

Barspin dijo:


> Gijón sin despeinarme mucho.











Gijón, la ciudad española más contaminada en el 2030


Un estudio científico señala cuáles serán las ciudades con mayor contaminación atmosférica en Europa dentro de 15 años y hay nueve en España | Cadena SER




cadenaser.com


----------



## cerilloprieto (16 Nov 2022)

Barspin dijo:


> Gijón sin despeinarme mucho.



No me hubiera importado vivir en el Rinconín, a pesar de la humedad que le llega, porque en Gijón se vívía como dios (si eras de los pocos afortunados en tener trabajo allá, o rentista premium) hasta hace unos quince años. La masificación de paletos en verano y findes, la introducción de sudacas, la desaparición paulatina de la playa de San Lorenzo , el aumento del tráfico, la desaparición de las casas con comida tradicional de menú de 3 platos+ postre..... Eso fue lo que hizo que dejase de ir. Cuando las casas de comidas dejaron de ofrecer pulpín con patatines en su menú diario, supe que Gijón se iba a la mierda. Y no es coña, porque ese fue el indicador por adelantado más fiable de lo que iba a pasar. Junto con el apoderamiento total de la masonería de la Universidad Laboral.

Y sí, Medina-Magerit absorbe a muchos más sudacas que Gijón, pero allá esos seres desentonan más, son más molestos de ver, y están más fuera de lugar que en una metrópoli multimierda-racial.


----------



## cerilloprieto (16 Nov 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Antes no me gustaba Madrid , pero he de admitir que se ha vuelto una ciudad impresionante . Mola vivir en una ciudad tan vibrante y llena de productos boludo



Si tuvieras que quemarte en los atascos al entrar y salir, o ir como ganado al matadero en bus y metro todos los días, te iba a molar por los cojones. Medina-Magerit es para la castuza y demás miembros del Crimen Organizado, que viven y se mueven dentro, en pisos intocables y chóferes que pagan los remeros; "trabajan" en palacios y edificios oficiales a todo trapo, tienen ciclomotores eléctricos y tráfico autorizado solamente a privilegiados.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (16 Nov 2022)

si, Londres y NY y Paris estan temblando con su nivel de *ciudad global AAA*

Madrid ni lo es ni lo será nunca.


----------



## 《Judas》 (16 Nov 2022)

Mandis es lo mejor de Hezpain y siempre lo fue. Pero no por poner rajcasielocs horteras pa magnates de la masfia ni mierdas desas. Taba mejor como estaba, sin eso


----------



## jakemate (16 Nov 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Menuda ida de olla , Lisboa mas ciudad que Madrid ? Londres salvo la city y Canary wharf el resto esta bastante degradado , parece que a los propios Españoles les joda que seamos de lo mejor a nivel mundial en muchas cosas



Si claro mucho mejor un secarral que una ciudad con playas cojonudas a 30 min.si hablar de la desembocadura del tajo o su clima,y en cuanto a degradación...Vallecas,Tetuán,son zonas top no te jode..


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (16 Nov 2022)

jakemate dijo:


> .Londres,Hamburgo,Viena,Lisboa, Praga, así a a bote pronto mucho más ciudades que Madrid



Londres claro que si
Viena siempre está en el top 5 de mejores ciudades del mundo y SI tiene uber riqueza por todos lados.
Lisboa y Praga son aldeas grandes, preciosas, pero aldeas

Hamburgo no la conozco pero tiene el puerto mas grande de Europa después de Rotterdam, y eso si es ciudad GLOBAL, pero toda la banca está en Frankfurt. A Londres sólo se le puede comparar NYC y Paris a nivel MIUNDIAL.

EN cuanto a Madrid, Milan se le ha llevado todo el mercado, dinero, obras y rascacielos.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (16 Nov 2022)

jakemate dijo:


> degradación



Alfama, que es preciosa, siempre ha sido muy de POBRES y es el puto centro.
Los ricos viven en Sintra y Estoril


----------



## cebollo (16 Nov 2022)

Madrid ahora mismo es mejor que Londres, Paris o Nueva York porque hay menos marrones pero en 10 años va a estar igual o peor.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (16 Nov 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> la Operacion chamartin ya ha empezado hace unas semanas con el soterramiento de las vias



tras unos 30 años anunciandolo... todo va a ritmo de CARACOL


----------



## Josant2022 (16 Nov 2022)

Lo contáis como si los rascacielos fueran vuestros.

Un sociólogo lo llamaba el vértigo del desarrollo, la sensación de superioridad de la población ante el desarrollo de un secarral.

La realidad es que Madrid es un puto infierno para vivir, salvo para los 4 ricos del barrio de Salamanca y Chamberi


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (16 Nov 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Madrid ahora mismo es mejor que Londres, Paris o Nueva York porque hay menos marrones pero en 10 años va a estar igual o peor.



a tu ciudad van los hispanos BLANCOS y ricos. Cosa que no hacen en Londres o Paris, y no es por falta de dinero (venezolanos comprando sin parar Plaza Villa de Paris y todo ese barrio) o los mexicanos como Puto Nieto y su uber riqueza, riqueza robada, que se ha venido con toda su familia porque estaba ya en la lista de ser asesinado. Me lo dijo mi psi que es tambien de CdMx y se lo estan encontrando.


----------



## Josant2022 (16 Nov 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Londres claro que si
> Viena siempre está en el top 5 de mejores ciudades del mundo y SI tiene uber riqueza por todos lados.
> Lisboa y Praga son aldeas grandes, preciosas, pero aldeas
> 
> ...



Tokio, Hong Kong, Singapur, Shangai,… demasiado eurocentrismo en vuestros análisis, cuando las grandes urbes no están en Europa

Singapur es simplemente otro nivel

Seúl, NYC,… de Europa solo se salva Londres


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (16 Nov 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Tokio, Hong Kong, Singapur, Shangai,… demasiado eurocentrismo en vuestros análisis, cuando las grandes urbes no están en Europa



Si pero son ciudad global AA, no AAA
Las listas se hacen cada año y occidente aun corta el bacalao, AUN


----------



## frangelico (16 Nov 2022)

La cosa es que otras ciudades también tienen sus proyectos. Madrid tendrá que esperar hasta cerca de 2030 para tener una estación de tren del primer mundo, Chamartin es basura tercermundista desde que se construyó.

Y hay un problema, la falta de recursos financieros de la CAM hace que llevemos mucho tiempo sin proyectos nuevos en el transporte público que hacen mucha falta. Ahora mismo en París hay en marcha obras para 2030 que van a dejar a Madrid como una ridícula aldea. Una cosa inteligente de plan parisino es que intenta conectar las periferias entre sí y con la Defense.
En masrid llevamos años solo con promesas y no parece que la cosa vaya a mejorar mucho.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (16 Nov 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Chamartin es basura tercermundista desde que se construyó.



es una distopia y basura setentera digna de* La naranja mecanica*.
Está a nivel del Barbican

Yo de muy pequeño le cogi terror a Chamartin porque me dijeron que ETA puso una bomba y a uno le arranco la cabeza y siguio andando 3 o 4 pasos antes de caer. Yo tendria 7 años.

Hombre, Barajas T4 es muy primer mundo


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (16 Nov 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ahora mismo en París hay en marcha obras para 2030 que van a dejar a Madrid como una ridícula aldea



en Milan están acabando una linea de metro, van a reabrir los navigli con el canal del norte (o eso quieren, no se si mis ojos lo verán) y planean otra linea de metro mas.


----------



## napobalo (16 Nov 2022)

Ciudad sin ley , la nueva bogota

Si al menos expulsaran a los panchis pandilleros...


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (16 Nov 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> La cosa es que otras ciudades también tienen sus proyectos. Madrid tendrá que esperar hasta cerca de 2030 para tener una estación de tren del primer mundo, Chamartin es basura tercermundista desde que se construyó.
> 
> Y hay un problema, la falta de recursos financieros de la CAM hace que llevemos mucho tiempo sin proyectos nuevos en el transporte público que hacen mucha falta. Ahora mismo en París hay en marcha obras para 2030 que van a dejar a Madrid como una ridícula aldea. Una cosa inteligente de plan parisino es que intenta conectar las periferias entre sí y con la Defense.
> En masrid llevamos años solo con promesas y no parece que la cosa vaya a mejorar mucho.
> ...



Paris nunca va a superar a Madrid . Paris es un estercolero tercermundista sin ningun futuro . Estuve hace poco y eso se jodio por siempre


----------



## PEPEYE (16 Nov 2022)

No hay que ser un genio para entender que las megaciudades son de por si un concepto fracasado, si una ciudad va creciendo de manera desaforada las infraestructuras creadas en un principio siempre seran insuficientes


----------



## Barspin (17 Nov 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Gijón, la ciudad española más contaminada en el 2030
> 
> 
> Un estudio científico señala cuáles serán las ciudades con mayor contaminación atmosférica en Europa dentro de 15 años y hay nueve en España | Cadena SER
> ...




Fuente: SER

JAJAJSJSJA acuestate.


----------



## PEPEYE (17 Nov 2022)

Igual me cae la del pulpo, solo soy el mensajero y para gustos los colores
Paseaba la semana pasada por una calle premium de Zaragoza intentado esquivar los captadores de ONG, para mi el unico inconveniente de la zona aunque directamente paso de ellos
No soy cotilla pero tampoco sordo, veo de reojo un joven captador hablando con un "victima" que parecia conocer, en resumen el era de Madrid y conocia a su interlocutora de alli, cuando le pregunto que hacia en Zgz sencillamente le dijo que se enamoro de la ciudad y su manwera de entender la vida


----------



## .AzaleA. (17 Nov 2022)

Llevo dos años observando, involuntariamente, esta obra supuestamente faraónica y que se está gestando cerca de mi municipio/barrio y, bueno, por aquí os dejo algunos resultados del primer skyline terminado, con precios desorbitados por pisos con espacios mal distribuidos o enanos.

Fotos tiradas con kakamóvil de baja resolución:


----------



## midelburgo (17 Nov 2022)

Vas a ver que bien subir 20 pisos con los cortes de luz. Repentinos todos los días.


----------



## Turbomax (17 Nov 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> En 25 años que vivi en Madrid nunca vi un apuñalamiento o un machetazo




Ve ahora y verás


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (18 Nov 2022)

Turbomax dijo:


> Ve ahora y verás



He ido y todo en calma


----------



## Turbomax (18 Nov 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> He ido y todo en calma



Y yo he ido y un podemita me regaló dos millones de euros


----------



## Murray's (18 Nov 2022)

Jajaja top mundial dice


----------



## Murray's (18 Nov 2022)

Top mundial es esto















O esto









O esto otro


----------



## HARLEY66 (18 Nov 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Paris nunca va a superar a Madrid . Paris es un estercolero tercermundista sin ningun futuro . Estuve hace poco y eso se jodio por siempre



Jajajajajaja vuelve a la aldea anda, paleto


----------



## zirick (18 Nov 2022)

Si no se arrodillan al pensamiento único, para muchos siempre será una mierda.


----------



## Shudra (18 Nov 2022)

Qué rabia les da a los baby boomers votontos de la PZOE que en Mandril nunca se hayan comido una mierda. Volved a las provincias a comer cucarachas y beber leche de soja. Aquí manda AIUSO con PUNHO DE FIERRO.


----------



## Tubiegah (18 Nov 2022)

40 años sufriendo este estercolero. Con un poco de suerte en pocos años hago el camino inverso a nuestros abuelos y me vuelvo al pueblo... ingresos pasivos mandan, que reme su puta madre.


----------



## Aristóteles (18 Nov 2022)

Depende de para qué. Para vivir la juventud es cojonuda; para forrarse, criar hijos o retirarse no está ni entre las 20 primeras. Barcelona en cambio me parece más equilibrada (los alrededores tienen muchísimo más que ofrecer y el clima es más benigno), pero no tiene ningún punto fuerte como Madrid.


----------



## HARLEY66 (18 Nov 2022)

Aristóteles dijo:


> Depende de para qué. Para vivir la juventud es cojonuda; para forrarse, criar hijos o retirarse no está ni entre las 20 primeras. Barcelona en cambio me parece más equilibrada, pero no tiene ningún punto fuerte como Madrid



Y cual es el punto fuerte de Madrid? Porque les quitas la capitalidad y el efecto sede que conlleva y te queda una ciudad de provincias


----------



## Aristóteles (18 Nov 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Y cual es el punto fuerte de Madrid? Porque les quitas la capitalidad y el efecto sede que conlleva y te queda una ciudad de provincias



Es una ciudad brutal para vivir los años locos de juventud (20-30), y se folla


----------



## HARLEY66 (18 Nov 2022)

Aristóteles dijo:


> Es una ciudad brutal para vivir los años locos de juventud (20-30), y se folla



ah joder, eso sí


----------



## Omegatron (18 Nov 2022)

Aristóteles dijo:


> Depende de para qué. Para vivir la juventud es cojonuda; para forrarse, criar hijos o retirarse no está ni entre las 20 primeras. Barcelona en cambio me parece más equilibrada (los alrededores tienen muchísimo más que ofrecer y el clima es más benigno), pero no tiene ningún punto fuerte como Madrid.



Barcelona está genial para que multiculturalizen a tus hijas


----------



## Aristóteles (18 Nov 2022)

Barcelona es como Madrid, depende de donde te muevas. El que vive en Majadahonda no creo que pase mucho tiempo en Sol o Lavapiés. El cuarto noroeste de Barcelona, y las poblaciones cercamas a esta zona, no tienen nada que ver con el estereotipo del centro warcelona, por ejemplo. Sant Gervasi tiene un 13.5% de inmigración (con muchos franceses y italianos de pasta), el centro tiene un 51% (y es el único distrito con más de un 20%), y abarca poca extensión, pero la parte más turística (Distrito de Ciutat Vella · Barcelona)


----------



## Libertyforall (22 Nov 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> Llevo dos años observando, involuntariamente, esta obra supuestamente faraónica y que se está gestando cerca de mi municipio/barrio y, bueno, por aquí os dejo algunos resultados del primer skyline terminado, con precios desorbitados por pisos con espacios mal distribuidos o enanos.
> 
> Fotos tiradas con kakamóvil de baja resolución:



Cuanta urbanidad, Azalea. Eso opta a candidaturas mundiales.


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (22 Nov 2022)

Ya se dibuja el Bernabéu del futuro


Arrancamos una nueva semana con una gran cantidad de novedades en el exterior del Estadio Santiago Bernabéu. ¡Te las contamos!




okdiario.com


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (22 Nov 2022)

Brutal el Bernabeu , a punto de finalizar . El mejor estadio del mundo :


----------



## Onesimo39 (22 Nov 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Que tener "los rascacielos más altos de Europa" o que un estadio de fútbol sea "el mejor del mundo", a mi personalmente no me dice nada.
> Llámame aldeano, pero prefiero vivir en un bosque con una cabaña de madera nórdica y alejado de las ciudades y su locura deshumanizadora asociada.
> Vamos, es que me das un piso gratis en Madrid, y no te lo cojo.
> Una ciudad no es calidad de vida os pongáis como os pongáis. Luego estáis 11 meses al año remando como hijosdeputa para veniros 15 días a la playita o la montañita en la que yo vivo todo el año por 1/3 de lo que gastáis en gasofa pa ir a currar.
> ...



Que no se transforme esto en una pelea ciudad pueblo, la verdad lo ha pintado muy bien y estoy totalmente en contra de vivir en una ciudad


----------



## Mis Alaska (22 Nov 2022)

Pues será TOP como todas las ciudades TOP. TOP para el que tenga dinero, una puta mierda para el que no lo tenga.


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (22 Nov 2022)

Onesimo39 dijo:


> Que no se transforme esto en una pelea ciudad pueblo, la verdad lo ha pintado muy bien y estoy totalmente en contra de vivir en una ciudad



Totalmente respetable el que prefiera vivir en un pueblo o el que elija hacerlo en ciudad . El pueblo tiene ventajas claro que si : menos masificación de personas , aire mas limpio ... pero el avance tecnológico que se ve en una gran ciudad como Madrid nunca lo veras en un pueblo . A mi Madrid hace 15 años no me gustaba y ahora me parece increible .


----------



## Onesimo39 (22 Nov 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Totalmente respetable el que prefiera vivir en un pueblo o el que elija hacerlo en ciudad . El pueblo tiene ventajas claro que si : menos masificación de personas , aire mas limpio ... pero el avance tecnológico que se ve en una gran ciudad como Madrid nunca lo veras en un pueblo . A mi Madrid hace 15 años no me gustaba y ahora me parece increible .



Cada vez que entraba en Madrid me daba dolor de cabeza, hasta que fui varias veces con eso se lo digo todo jeje


----------



## Arístides (22 Nov 2022)

Shudra dijo:


> Qué rabia les da a los baby boomers votontos de la PZOE que en Mandril nunca se hayan comido una mierda. Volved a las provincias a comer cucarachas y beber leche de soja. Aquí manda AIUSO con PUNHO DE FIERRO.




Y machete/hacha/pistola en mano.






Mad Max: - Mad Max en Madrid: lo atropellan, le disparan y le ROBAN EL RELOJ herido en el suelo (tras los 3 apuñalados del finde)


Escalada de violencia en las calles de Madrid: https://www.telemadrid.es/noticias/madrid/Roban-unas-pulseras-y-un-reloj-a-un-motorista-tras-arrollarle-con-un-coche-en-San-Fernando-0-2507749237--20221121061410.html Roban unas pulseras y un reloj a un motorista tras arrollarle con un coche en...




www.burbuja.info











Mad Max: - TeleMadrid: Se dispara el numero de ROBOS de relojes a MADRILEÑOS y TURISTAS a punta de navaja/pistola en pleno CENTRO de Madrid


https://www.telemadrid.es/noticias/madrid/La-Policia-alerta-ante-el-aumento-de-caso-de-robos-de-relojes-de-lujo-en-las-calles-de-Madrid-2-2505069474--20221112023241.html La Policía alerta ante el aumento de caso de robos de relojes de lujo en las calles de Madrid Tras el del barrio de...




www.burbuja.info






La ciudad peninsular con mas marroquíes, dominicanos y donde los senegales debaten a tiros con argelinos en pleno centro y montan disturbios raciales que ni en Sudafrica.


La mayor mezquita de España y Europa esta en Madrid.









Terror en Lavapiés: disparos, navajazos y heridos por la final de la Copa de África


La victoria de Argelia contra Senegal desató el caos en el barrio madrileño y se registraron enfrentamientos con la Policía Nacional.




www.elespanol.com











Sucesos: - Así te roban el reloj en Madrid.Reloj de 75k euros a PUNTA DE NAVAJA en pleno Corte Inglés de la Castellana y 19 relojes a PISTOLA en barrio Salamanca


https://www.larazon.es/madrid/20220524/kvw53oca6bgo5pea4gapzysnoi.html https://www.telemadrid.es/programas/buenos-dias-madrid/Atraco-en-el-parking-de-El-Corte-Ingles-de-la-Castellana-roban-un-reloj-Rolex-de-75000-euros-2-2432176770--20220314105457.html Atraco en el parking de El Corte Inglés...




www.burbuja.info








*Datos oficiales, Madrid quíntuple de asesinatos que Barcelona,+ record de Madrid en violaciones:









Sociedad: - ¿Qué pasa en Madrid con las violaciones?. ¿Por qué tiene el mayor número de agresiones sexuales?. Datos del INE inside.


Además de muchos más asesinaros y secuestros: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/datos-oficiales-madrid-quintuple-de-asesinatos-que-barcelona-secuestros-violaciones-delitos-narco-robos-coches-total-y-x-persona.1773524/...




www.burbuja.info













Sucesos: - Datos oficiales, 2022. Madrid 10 ASESINATOS vs Barcelona 2, (y Madrid + secuestros,+ violaciones,+ delitos narco,+ robos coches, total y x persona)


Viene de: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/madrid-triple-de-asesinatos-cuadruple-de-secuestros-que-otras-capitales-en-2021-apunalamientos-cada-noche-segun-telemadrid.1646396/page-22#...




www.burbuja.info













Noticia: - Madrid:TRIPLE de asesinatos&CUADRUPLE de secuestros que otras capitales en 2021. "Apuñalamientos cada noche" según TeleMadrid.


Se advirtió en este foro, que nos os engañen los CM´s que intentan ocultarlo: Madrid (con el doble de habitantes que la siguiente ciudad) ya triplica el numero de asesinatos (y tiroteos , apuñalamientos. amputaciones) y cuadriplica el de los secuestros en otras ciudades, liderando el número...




www.burbuja.info




*

*Un día cualquiera en Madrid: la M30 cortada por unos bandoleros armados con hachas y machetes + asalto a un coche pistola en mano:*












Una banda asalta con pistolas a la presidenta de Eulen en una emboscada cuando iba en coche en Madrid


El escolta de María José Álvarez Mezquíriz disparó a los atacantes, que encajonaron el vehículo de la empresaria entre dos coches la madrugada del lunes cuando regresaba a casa. El ataque se produce tras el duro enfrentamiento de sus hermanos por el control de la empresa de servicios y...




www.burbuja.info




:


----------



## vladimirovich (22 Nov 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> La cosa es que otras ciudades también tienen sus proyectos. Madrid tendrá que esperar hasta cerca de 2030 para tener una estación de tren del primer mundo, Chamartin es basura tercermundista desde que se construyó.
> 
> Y hay un problema, la falta de recursos financieros de la CAM hace que llevemos mucho tiempo sin proyectos nuevos en el transporte público que hacen mucha falta. Ahora mismo en París hay en marcha obras para 2030 que van a dejar a Madrid como una ridícula aldea. Una cosa inteligente de plan parisino es que intenta conectar las periferias entre sí y con la Defense.
> En masrid llevamos años solo con promesas y no parece que la cosa vaya a mejorar mucho.
> ...



Lo inteligente en París no seria conectar las periferias con el centro, sino aislarlas con trincheras, campos de minas y drones de vigilancia.


----------



## Perro marroquí (22 Nov 2022)

Arístides dijo:


> Y machete/hacha/pistola en mano.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tienes una obsesión enfermiza y psiquiátrica con Madrid


----------



## Perro marroquí (22 Nov 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Y cual es el punto fuerte de Madrid? Porque les quitas la capitalidad y el efecto sede que conlleva y te queda una ciudad de provincias



Vaya razonamiento . Cual es el punto fuerte de una mujer atractiva ? Le pegas una cuchillada en la cara y deja de serlo . Madrid es lo que es por ser la capital de España . Pero cada vez depende menos del resto y el resto depende cada vez mas de Madrid .


----------



## *OBERON* (22 Nov 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Yo me sentiría muy orgulloso de Barcelona de no ser por los separratas.
> Tiene de todo lo bueno, mar, montaña, campo.
> Ahora, la peor gente del país está allí, no son todos, pero parece que los peores se han concentrado allí.



No es pa tanto Conde, hay buena gente, quizás exceso de inmis...


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (28 Nov 2022)

arriba , el Bernabeu muy muy avanzado . Deseando que empiece en serio la operacion chamartin


----------



## Lábaro (28 Nov 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Mejor mil veces que las Españolas con cara de oler mierda



"Viva España",pero generalizas con la mitad de poblacion española de genero femenino como si todas fueran femilocas (Menos tu madre,tu mujer y Ayuso que son unas santas...)

Por lo demas,la calidad de vida de una ciudad no se mide por el enesimo "monorrail" que pongas,sino por la calidad de vida en cuestiones como vivienda,sanidad,empleo,seguridad ciudadana,etc que es lo que realmente importa al ciudadano de a pie mas alla de una bonita fachada que oculte los problemas reales...


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (29 Nov 2022)

A destacar tambien las torres skyline ( ya casi finalizadas ) y otras dos torres de 100 metros cada una construidas cerca ( torres axa ) . Toda esta zona alrededor de las 5 torres esta con proyectos muy interesantes


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (30 Nov 2022)

Espectacular el Bernabéu , en cuestión de semanas estará terminado .


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (30 Nov 2022)

arriba


----------



## InKilinaTor (30 Nov 2022)

Cualquier hacinamiento de gente que sobrepase el millón de personas es una cloaca, así de sencillo, las grandes ciudades solo existen para controlar el ganado, eso sin contar que Madrid no tiene mar y que durante 9 meses, si quieres ocio, solo puedes ir a un centro comercial por sus temperaturas extremas mesetarias.

En mi vida había usado el aire acondicionado de mi coche hasta que puse Madrid y lo tenía roto, la muerte en vida.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (30 Nov 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> De un pais que recibe 90 millones de turistas al año . Con ciudades top como Marbella , Ibiza , Mallorca , Madrid ...etc . Tenemos empresas lideres a nivel mundial ( Inditex , Repsol , Bbva , Cabify , Telefonica ) . No somos el pais quebrado que pintas



Esas empresas ya no son españolas.


----------



## Papo de luz (30 Nov 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> si, Londres y NY y Paris estan temblando con su nivel de *ciudad global AAA*
> 
> Madrid ni lo es ni lo será nunca.



Que Dios te oiga. No quiero pagar alquileres de NY con sueldos de Bucarest.


----------



## Libertyforall (30 Nov 2022)

No os hagáis tantas pajas fantaseando con Madrid.

En el mejor de los casos, es una ciudad a la que van grandes empresas con sedes en otras capitales mundiales a hacer algo más de clientela.

No solamente mucha gente está deseando que llegue agosto para salir de la ciudad, sino también los futuros jubilados son los que miran retirarse a otros sitios: la costa, países exóticos como Tailandia (los que no tienen familia), etc.


----------



## Europeo Despierto (30 Nov 2022)

Así sería, pero las bandas latinas y los menas se van a comer la ciudad y van a hundir el turismo


----------



## Perro marroquí (1 Dic 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Que Dios te oiga. No quiero pagar alquileres de NY con sueldos de Bucarest.



Ya le encantaría a Nueva York tener la limpieza , seguridad , monumentos...etc que tiene Madrid . Londres , París o Nueva York son basura comparados con Madrrid


----------



## Charbonnier (1 Dic 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> De hecho somos este año el pais con mas crecimiento de Europa y estamos reduciendo fuertemente la deuda publica . Este año también somos el segundo pais de Europa con el ipc mas bajo .



Me estás convenciendo. Vaya pico de oro tienes. Dices lo mismo que el del telediario, por lo que entonces es verdad. 

Anda, ponme dos papeletas de Chanchez para las elecciones.


----------



## Guillotin (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Perro marroquí (1 Dic 2022)

Charbonnier dijo:


> Me estás convenciendo. Vaya pico de oro tienes. Dices lo mismo que el del telediario, por lo que entonces es verdad.
> 
> Anda, ponme dos papeletas de Chanchez para las elecciones.



Da datos en vez de hablar . Ipc de España al 6,8% y el crecimiento del Pib para este año alrededor del 4,5% . Es falso lo que dice ?


----------



## TylerDurden99 (1 Dic 2022)

secuestrado dijo:


> Y no te olvides de su estupendo clima.



estupendo? 3 meses de invierno y 9 de infierno ? xD


----------



## TylerDurden99 (1 Dic 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Mi barrio ( Sanchinarro ) puede tener facil 40 mil personas viviendo en el . No hay casi negros o moros . Pero alla tu con las peliculas del mad max en Madrid . Aqui estamos para coger las cosas positivas del pais . Para ser negativo y poner noticias residuales ya estas tu



El barrio es casi tan feo como el nombre, que es realmente imbatible en penosidad (ojo, esta penosidad para los nombres es propia de España en su conjunto).


----------



## TylerDurden99 (1 Dic 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Lo contáis como si los rascacielos fueran vuestros.
> 
> Un sociólogo lo llamaba el vértigo del desarrollo, la sensación de superioridad de la población ante el desarrollo de un secarral.
> 
> La realidad es que Madrid es un puto infierno para vivir, salvo para los 4 ricos del barrio de Salamanca y Chamberi



La calidad está en los alrededores, madrid madrid es para turistas y lumpen.


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (1 Dic 2022)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> El barrio es casi tan feo como el nombre, que es realmente imbatible en penosidad (ojo, esta penosidad para los nombres es propia de España en su conjunto).



Tan feo no será cuando hay poquísimos pisos a la venta y el que menos vale no baja de los 300 mil euros . Sanchinarro va a estar al lado de la operación Chamartín . Madrid va a tener un distrito financiero que seguramente se colara una vez consolidado entre los 10 mas importantes del mundo .


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (1 Dic 2022)

La City de Madrid: Almeida anuncia la creación de un distrito financiero para competir con Londres


El distrito 22 estará ubicado entre las Cinco Torres y Madrid Nuevo Norte.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## TylerDurden99 (1 Dic 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Tan feo no será cuando hay poquísimos pisos a la venta y el que menos vale no baja de los 300 mil euros . Sanchinarro va a estar al lado de la operación Chamartín . Madrid va a tener un distrito financiero que seguramente se colara una vez consolidado entre los 10 mas importantes del mundo .



No quedan pisos porque no hay oferta para cubrir la altísima demanda, sobretodo de viviendas nuevas en zonas decentes, por eso se llena sanchinarro, las tablas, montecarmelo y valdebebas. Pero sanchinarro es feo amigo, los edificios son feos, las urbanizaciones masificadas y la zona sin gusto ni alma alguna. Si quieres vivir en un piso, todo lo que pase de 3 alturas y 2 vecinos por altura deberías descartarlo.


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (1 Dic 2022)

La “Airport City” de Barajas toma ventaja a El Prat: se queda una inversión de 2.400 millones de euros


El gestor aeroportuario Aena ampliará la T4, donde habrá 100 nuevos mostradores, prolongación de los diques y nueva plataforma de estacionamiento de los aviones. Además, las tres primeras terminales se fusionarán para pasar a llamarse “T123″




www.larazon.es





En este horizonte de 5 años tenemos tambien la ampliacion del aeropuerto de barajas que son varios miles de millones de inversion . Facilmente en los proximos años Madrid va a hacer obras por valor de 50 mil millones de euros .


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (1 Dic 2022)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> No quedan pisos porque no hay oferta para cubrir la altísima demanda, sobretodo de viviendas nuevas en zonas decentes, por eso se llena sanchinarro, las tablas, montecarmelo y valdebebas. Pero sanchinarro es feo amigo, los edificios son feos, las urbanizaciones masificadas y la zona sin gusto ni alma alguna. Si quieres vivir en un piso, todo lo que pase de 3 alturas y 2 vecinos por altura deberías descartarlo.



No te digo que Sanchinarro sea una preciosidad , hablamos de Madrid en general y salvo los meses de verano ( por el calor ) el resto del año es una ciudad muy bonita .


----------



## mirym94 (1 Dic 2022)

Si top en niggas y cuchillazos.


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (1 Dic 2022)

mirym94 dijo:


> Si top en niggas y cuchillazos.



En Madrid no hay ni la decima parte de negratas que en Londres , Paris o Nueva York .


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (1 Dic 2022)

mirym94 dijo:


> Si top en niggas y cuchillazos.



en Madrid como mucho tienes 20 asesinatos al año . En Estados Hundidos de mierdamerica donde un niño de dos años puede tener una escopeta los muertos por armas de fuego son decenas de miles


----------



## mirym94 (1 Dic 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> en Madrid como mucho tienes 20 asesinatos al año . En Estados Hundidos de mierdamerica donde un niño de dos años puede tener una escopeta los muertos por armas de fuego son decenas de miles



aumentará en todos los sitios unos más otros menos dependiendo del número de habitantes gracias al progletariado


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (1 Dic 2022)

mirym94 dijo:


> aumentará en todos los sitios unos más otros menos dependiendo del número de habitantes gracias al progletariado



Ya pero si nos ponemos a hablar mal de Madrid entonces hagámoslo muchísimo peor con otras ciudades . Madrid estadísticamente es de las ciudades mas seguras del mundo , y yo que me he recorrido medio mundo doy fe de ello .


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (1 Dic 2022)

Es muy triste la endofobia que tenemos con nuestro pais . Objetivamente y con datos sobre la mesa tenemos una capital y un pais en general que son la ostia . Podemos mejorar ? claro , pero no estamos tan mal como quereis hacer pensar


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (3 Dic 2022)

Mientras en Cataluña este mes ha subido el desempleo en unos cientos de personas , en Madrid 34000 personas en Noviembre han encontrado trabajo . La operación Chamartín dejara Madrid con pleno empleo . De Madrid al cielo , viva España .








El paro en la Comunidad cae un 2,48% en noviembre, con 7.757 desempleados menos


El número de parados registrados en las oficinas de los servicios públicos de empleo (antiguo Inem) en la...




www.europapress.es


----------



## Gatoo_ (3 Dic 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> ¿que ciudades son mejores que Madrid , me puedes mencionar ?



Valencia.


----------



## Gatoo_ (3 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Una ciudad no es calidad de vida os pongáis como os pongáis. Luego estáis 11 meses al año remando como hijosdeputa para veniros 15 días a la playita o la montañita en la que yo vivo todo el año por 1/3 de lo que gastáis en gasofa pa ir a currar.


----------



## Gatoo_ (3 Dic 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Este año también somos el segundo pais de Europa con el ipc mas bajo .



No sé si te lo habrán dicho ya, pero... ¿tú en qué mundo vives?


----------



## Perro marroquí (3 Dic 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> No sé si te lo habrán dicho ya, pero... ¿tú en qué mundo vives?



Desmeritar la opinión del otro sin aportar datos no vale








La inflación en la zona euro se frena por primera vez en 17 meses con España como el país donde menos suben los precios


El IPC del área monetaria se modera en noviembre al bajar seis décimas hasta el 10%




elpais.com












España se convierte en el país con menor inflación de la UE mientras el IPC de la eurozona cae por primera vez en 17 meses


Tras varios meses en los que España ha llegado a ser uno de los países con tasas de inflación más elevadas del Viejo Continente, la situación ha dado un...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## ElMayoL (3 Dic 2022)

Lastima q en renta per capita sea la mayor basura de la europa civilizada.


----------



## Perro marroquí (3 Dic 2022)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Lastima q en renta per capita sea la mayor basura de la europa civilizada.



De nuevo : da datos que sustente lo que dices . La mayoría de ciudades Europeas tienen un pib per capita menor al de Madrid


----------



## ElMayoL (3 Dic 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> De nuevo : da datos que sustente lo que dices . La mayoría de ciudades Europeas tienen un pib per capita menor al de Madrid



Para vosotros madrid y españa entera. Yo me voy a suiza el año q viene. 
suerte.


----------



## Perro marroquí (3 Dic 2022)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Lastima q en renta per capita sea la mayor basura de la europa civilizada.



El mayor PIB per cápita correspondió a Madrid, con 32.048 euros


----------



## Perro marroquí (3 Dic 2022)

Espaldarazo de las agencias de calificación de crédito a la política económica de Ayuso


Fitch eleva de estable a positiva la perspectiva sobre la comunidad por su control del gasto y el fuerte acceso a los mercados de capitales. S&P equiparó la semana pasada su nota a la de España




www.larazon.es


----------



## Perro marroquí (3 Dic 2022)

En Pib per capita Madrid está muy cerca de Dubai ( hay momentos que lo ha llegado a superar )


----------



## Poseidón (3 Dic 2022)

Madrid se convertira en otro shithole super poblado donde la delincuencia y la suciedad campen a sus anchas, si no lo es ya. La ultima vez que pase dos semanas alli en 2019 ya daba bastante asco.

De ahi el aumento de "turismo" hacia el norte de España menos poblado y menos """diverso""".


----------



## Perro marroquí (3 Dic 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Madrid se convertira en otro shithole super poblado donde la delincuencia y la suciedad campen a sus anchas, si no lo es ya. La ultima vez que pase dos semanas alli en 2019 ya daba bastante asco.
> 
> De ahi el aumento de "turismo" hacia el norte de España menos poblado y menos """diverso""".



He viajado por medio mundo y Madrid es de los mejores lugares que he visto . Para mí es mucho más shithole París, N york , Londres , Lisboa ...etc Como ya he dicho el único lugar que está mejor en ese aspecto que Madrid es Singapur y Zurich .


----------



## Perro marroquí (3 Dic 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Madrid se convertira en otro shithole super poblado donde la delincuencia y la suciedad campen a sus anchas, si no lo es ya. La ultima vez que pase dos semanas alli en 2019 ya daba bastante asco.
> 
> De ahi el aumento de "turismo" hacia el norte de España menos poblado y menos """diverso""".



En 3 años ha cambiado bastante , al inicio del post hay una muestra de todos los proyectos que se están haciendo o se han hecho desde entonces . ¿ que es shithole para ti ? ¿ Por qué consideras que Madrid lo es ? . Negros te los encuentras ya en cualquier país del mundo


----------



## Gatoo_ (3 Dic 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Vaya razonamiento . Cual es el punto fuerte de una mujer atractiva ? Le pegas una cuchillada en la cara y deja de serlo . Madrid es lo que es por ser la capital de España . Pero *cada vez depende menos del resto y el resto depende cada vez mas de Madrid* .



Depende de lo que quieras entender con eso.

Yo trabajo llevando un tráiler y básicamente me dedico a llevar a Madrid toda clase de mercancías desde otras provincias. Desde Madrid hacia fuera sólo llevo cajas vacías (de devolución) y congelados.

Esto se puede ver como que las otras provincias dependen de Madrid para vender su producción, o bien como que Madrid no produce una puta mierda y depende de las provincias para poder comer.


Hace 24 años que me fui de Madrid y te aseguro que no necesito para nada ese puto infierno.


----------



## Gatoo_ (3 Dic 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Desmeritar la opinión del otro sin aportar datos no vale
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahá... O sea que este año hay un 6'6% de inflación, lo que significa que si el año pasado comprabas la leche a 0'58€/L, este año la estás pagando a 0'62€/L 

Igualmente, si el año pasado pagabas el kWh a 0'11€, este año lo pagas a 0'12€  

- Huevos: de 1'45€ a 1'55€
- Gasolina: de 1'35€ a 1'44€
- Butano: de 12'50€ a 13'32€ 


Tete, ¿en qué mundo vives? En serio te lo pregunto.

Deja de leer Lo País y pon los pies en el suelo, anda.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (3 Dic 2022)

Pos yo no le veo ningun proyecto que me enamore y me deje impactado.
Y veo que se mueven varios.












MADRID | Projects & Construction


New construction in Legazpi,Madrid




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (3 Dic 2022)

Lo veo todo muy paco...

















y todo esto de abajo
es una copia de MILAN


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (3 Dic 2022)

Vaya, la casa de Tamara Falco
Kronos, Puerta de Hierro

Van a hacer un rasca de 30 plantas en CUATRO CAMINOS
donde estaba lo del metro


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (3 Dic 2022)

Norman Foster, Mendez Alvaro
este SI que esta bien


----------



## Perro marroquí (3 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Lo veo todo muy paco...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y Milán no es Paco?


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (3 Dic 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Y Milán no es Paco?
> Ver archivo adjunto 1280709



CERTAINLY *NOT*


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (3 Dic 2022)

Ya harán los rojos, vuestros amigos esos con los que os vais de copas, algo para impedirlo.


----------



## sepultada en guano (3 Dic 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> He viajado por medio mundo y Madrid es de los mejores lugares que he visto . Para mí es mucho más shithole París, N york , Londres , Lisboa ...etc Como ya he dicho el único lugar que está mejor en ese aspecto que Madrid es Singapur y Zurich .



Ya quisiera Madrid el clima y/o el entorno de Lisboa.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (3 Dic 2022)

lo de Chamartin, el parque, torres, etc, pinta bien en el render, luego veremos como acaba en la vida real, porque lo de plaza España en esa misma plaza es INFAME.


----------



## frangelico (3 Dic 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> La “Airport City” de Barajas toma ventaja a El Prat: se queda una inversión de 2.400 millones de euros
> 
> 
> El gestor aeroportuario Aena ampliará la T4, donde habrá 100 nuevos mostradores, prolongación de los diques y nueva plataforma de estacionamiento de los aviones. Además, las tres primeras terminales se fusionarán para pasar a llamarse “T123″
> ...



Sí, pero ya digo que otras ciudades también las hacen y mayores. En Madrid se ha frenado en seco la inversión en transporte público y las obras de las estaciones de Chamartin y Atocha (que tiene mucho pendiente) llevan un enorme retraso. Aquí se planifica tarde y mal y en la ejecución hay muchas chapuzas. En París tienes enormes proyectos en RER y metro y también en varias de las grandes estaciones ferroviarias, que además son seis y no dos. Y Londres es una obra contínua, que yo he conocido las orillas del Támesis siendo basura postindustrial y ahora brotan rascacielos y líneas de metro sin conductor y de todo.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (3 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> brotan rascacielos



que son casi siempre HORRENDOS. 
Se me olvido ir a Nine Elms y ver como ha acabado Battersea power station, pero no estaba de humor para nada.


----------



## frangelico (3 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> que son casi siempre HORRENDOS.
> Se me olvido ir a Nine Elms y ver como ha acabado Battersea power station, pero no estaba de humor para nada.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1280766



Pero lo que había en los 80 daba miedo, era Dickensiano


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (3 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero lo que había en los 80 daba miedo, era Dickensiano



No estuve en los 80s. Yo iba al colegio. Pero en 1994 si estuve un dia y Londres no me dijo nada. 
Hasta la tercera vez que fui no me enamoró, es la ciudad que mas he amado en mi vida, amor, pero parece que eso se acabo porque lo pasé de puta pena hace un mes.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (3 Dic 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> El Bernabeu por el costo que tiene y lo reciente de la obra va a ser el mejor estadio del mundo sin ninguna duda . Operacion Chamartin va a dejar la ciudad con los rascacielos mas altos de Europa , En el hospital la paz mas de 500 millones de pavacos en la reforma



Lo que va ser es Qatamandril.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (3 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> *Dickensiano*



AL MENOS ESO ERA AUTENTICO local y no la mierda global de ahora


----------



## frangelico (3 Dic 2022)

Yo por ejemplo creo que hace falta un segundo aeropuerto y es bueno que se encuentre en la provincia española más poblada que carece de aeropuertos que es Toledo. El sitio ideal es justamente donde ya hay un aeródromo en Ocaña, y pasa la LAV de Levante y muy cerca el tren convencional, se podrían llevar las cercanías de Madrid hasta Ocaña o incluso tarancon y qje pase por ahí.


----------



## tovarovsky (3 Dic 2022)

Cagadero Mandruleño lleno de Wilson Joseses y Nelson Manueles soñando con indificios de cartón piedra y muro cortina tipo Gusania. Paletazos llegados de la Sagra invadiendo todo el altiplano central Apañol.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (3 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Yo por ejemplo creo que hace falta un segundo aeropuerto



¿Y abrir el de Torrejon a uso civil? No se si es de la Otan, no tengo ni idea.


----------



## frangelico (3 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> AL MENOS ESO ERA AUTENTICO local y no la mierda global de ahora



Si, también es verdad que todas las ciudades están perdiendo personalidad y llenándose de rascacielos clónicos dibujados por los mismos seis o siete arquitectos y de franquicias de mierda o, casi peor, de restaurantes caros que a la vez son malos, algo que cada vez abunda más.


----------



## Felson (3 Dic 2022)

Top less... será ciudad Top Less, por lo de la principal fuente de empleo.


----------



## frangelico (3 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> ¿Y abrir el de Torrejon a uso civil? No se si es de la Otan, no tengo ni idea.



Está demasiado pegado a Barajas para ser realmente útil.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (3 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Está demasiado pegado a Barajas para ser realmente útil.



ah, no sabia.


----------



## eL PERRO (3 Dic 2022)

*En el norte que deberian de hacer un barrio financiero, y al final van a mezclar 4 torrecitas con bloques de mierda para jitanos y pipicanes

Teneis lo que os mereceis*


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (3 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> 4 torrecitas



a mi me parecen feas las 4, pero el monolito negro que ha hecho un *SERRANO-SUÑER* asi en plan culto a Saturno / cronos, ah, ese si me gusta.
El mejor rasca para mi es el del BVVA en AZCA que esta oxidado.

Es elegantisima esta torre.
Y es muy Sieg HEIL satan.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (3 Dic 2022)

LUZ, altura, el rey, nuevo campus de IE University .... no veo a la rubia natural o a Isabelle Huppert y Marina Abramovich como si estuvieron las 3 juntas en Mallorca este verano

Madre que INAUGURACION.. @Lux Mundi pasate por aqui









El Rey inaugura la quinta torre de Madrid, sede de la primera universidad subida en un rascacielos


La denominada Torre Caleido tiene 180 metros de altura y 35 plantas, acoge a cerca de 4.000 alumnos de 140 países.




www.20minutos.es





*Ademas me han chivado que la LOGIA esta por Plaza Castilla.
Masones, o arrepentidos, MP*


----------



## frangelico (3 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> a mi me parecen feas las 4, pero el monolito negro que ha hecho un *SERRANO-SUÑER* asi en plan culto a Saturno / cronos, ah, ese si me gusta.
> El mejor rasca para mi es el del BVVA en AZCA que esta oxidado.
> 
> Es elegantisima esta torre.
> ...



Ahí iba a ir un palacio de congresos en forma de queso muy chulo pero se acabó la pasta.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (3 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ahí iba a ir un palacio de congresos en forma de queso muy chulo pero se acabó la pasta.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1280832
> ...



¿Y te gusta eso? ¿De verdad?


----------



## Espartano27 (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## frangelico (3 Dic 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


>



Es que Madrid necesita como el aire un plan de procerización de fachadas en todo el distrito de Chamartín, que de pena verlo con sus cerramientos asimétricos, su ladrillo visto sesentero y sus toldos verdes. Muros cortina o fachadas neoclásicas, pero algo, y de paso se da un salto en eficiencia energética. Y justo esa foto está tomada ej un sitio donde irá la gran estación de autobuses del Norte, que tendría que estar hace años como tantas cosas en Madrid.


----------



## frangelico (3 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> ¿Y te gusta eso? ¿De verdad?



Bueno, no era mala combinación con las torres. Esa del IE me gusta menos que el queso.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (3 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Muros cortina o fachadas neoplásicas



y quedan bien, hasta en Leon han cubierto 2 o 3 edificios cuentame, en barrios que habria que tirar.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (3 Dic 2022)

secuestrado dijo:


> Y no te olvides de su estupendo clima.



¿Es broma?


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (3 Dic 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> ¿que ciudades son mejores que Madrid , me puedes mencionar ?



El Mediterráneo está lleno, pero a montones, no sólo de España.


----------



## frangelico (3 Dic 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> El Mediterráneo está lleno, pero a montones, no sólo de España.



Valencia está muy infravalorada por los españoles en general y es una de las mejores ciudades que hay por la combinación de todo (clima, entorno, transporte...).


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (3 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Valencia está muy infravalorada por los españoles en general y es una de las mejores ciudades que hay por la combinación de todo (clima, entorno, transporte...).



Por ejemplo


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (3 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Valencia está muy infravalorada por los españoles en general y es una de las mejores ciudades que hay por la combinación de todo (clima, entorno, transporte...).



la han puesto en no se que lista de expatriados.
Yo nunca he estado, que vergüenza, bueno, ni en Salamanca.


----------



## frangelico (3 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> la han puesto en no se que lista de expatriados.
> Yo nunca he estado, que vergüenza, bueno, ni en Salamanca.



Pues vale mucho la pena. Esta a 1:40 de Madrid nada más y seguramente es una ciudad con futuro dentro de las españolas. No sé si desde León tienes trenes directos(creo que hay alguno ahora) , a Alicante si que tienes.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (3 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Alicante



esa si que la conozco y no me gusta.

Puede que haya trenes, pero tu mi arma, sabes que tengo una perrina de 15 kg de la que NO quiero separarme ni vivir, y aun no sé si RENFE el dia 1 de enero cambie su politica de mascotas y me deje ser un ciudadano de primera clase con derecho a *NO saber conducir*, ni tener movil ni...


----------



## Perro marroquí (4 Dic 2022)

Es urgente reformar la estación de Chamartin . Es una de nuestras cartas de presentación de cara a los turistas .


----------



## Perro marroquí (4 Dic 2022)

La quinta torre está quedando preciosa:


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Dic 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Es una de nuestras cartas de presentación de cara a los turistas .



¿Turistas pucelanos, zamoranos, palentinos y leoneses? Porque somos los que usamos esa estacion.
Creo que nadie mas.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Dic 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> La quinta torre está quedando preciosa:



A mi me gusta, pero no la he visto in situ.


----------



## Perro marroquí (4 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> ¿Turistas pucelanos, zamoranos, palentinos y leoneses? Porque somos los que usamos esa estacion.
> Creo que nadie mas.



Van a conectar el ave a chamartin desde el Aeropuerto


----------



## Espartano27 (4 Dic 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> La quinta torre está quedando preciosa:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1280951
> Ver archivo adjunto 1280952


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (4 Dic 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> El Bernabeu por el costo que tiene y lo reciente de la obra va a ser el mejor estadio del mundo sin ninguna duda . Operacion Chamartin va a dejar la ciudad con los rascacielos mas altos de Europa , En el hospital la paz mas de 500 millones de pavacos en la reforma



Lo de la Operacion Chamartin tiene gracia, porque hablan de que si va a ser una de las mayores reformas de europa, con uno de los rascacielos mas grandes de europa... y lo que no se da cuenta la gente, es que los medios de propaganda ponen todos los datos de esta reforma, como si se fueran a hacer en 1 año, cuando se habla de que se termine en el 2040!! imaginate lo que se construira en el mundo de aqui a 2040.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (4 Dic 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Depende de lo que quieras entender con eso.
> 
> Yo trabajo llevando un tráiler y básicamente me dedico a llevar a Madrid toda clase de mercancías desde otras provincias. Desde Madrid hacia fuera sólo llevo cajas vacías (de devolución) y congelados.
> 
> ...



Madrid si produce si no de que coño vive, lo que no produce son alimentos.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (4 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Sí, pero ya digo que otras ciudades también las hacen y mayores. En Madrid se ha frenado en seco la inversión en transporte público y las obras de las estaciones de Chamartin y Atocha (que tiene mucho pendiente) llevan un enorme retraso. Aquí se planifica tarde y mal y en la ejecución hay muchas chapuzas. En París tienes enormes proyectos en RER y metro y también en varias de las grandes estaciones ferroviarias, que además son seis y no dos. Y Londres es una obra contínua, que yo he conocido las orillas del Támesis siendo basura postindustrial y ahora brotan rascacielos y líneas de metro sin conductor y de todo.



Es que aqui la gente habla de la operacion chamartin como si fuera la panacea, cuando acumula 25 años de retrasos y es una operacion que se alargara hasta 2040, esta OBSOLETO el comentario de sus propagandisticos de que sera una de las mayores operaciones de europa blablabla... y esperate que aun tienen que empezar.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (4 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Norman Foster, Mendez Alvaro
> este SI que esta bien



Y eso a que coño se va adestinar?


----------



## Gatoo_ (4 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Madrid si produce si no de que coño vive, lo que no produce son alimentos.



Pues ya está.

Producir no produce nada. Lo que hacen es transformar o procesar lo que otros producen, pero Madrid sin el resto de España es un puto cadáver.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (4 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> *En el norte que deberian de hacer un barrio financiero, y al final van a mezclar 4 torrecitas con bloques de mierda para jitanos y pipicanes
> 
> Teneis lo que os mereceis*



Esta basura esta entre las 4 torres y la estacion de Chamartin, y a que no sabeis que? es patrimonio protegido!! sus vecinos protestaron contra la operacion Chamartin, viven mas felices con el campamento de rumanos gitanos que hay al lado de la estación, o simplemente quieren presionar para que los usten?


----------



## eL PERRO (4 Dic 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


>



Ese, ese es justo el plan. Unas cuantas torrecitas por ahi, y abajo bloques de ladrillo rojo para panchojetanos y moronegros, con sus pipicanes y carriles-patinete. Tercermundismo infernal puro


----------



## eL PERRO (4 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Esta basura esta entre las 4 torres y la estacion de Chamartin, y a que no sabeis que? *es patrimonio protegido!! *



        

No pasa nada unas comiditas al ojo del culo de la genocida del rimel y a seguir remando


----------



## XRL (4 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Valencia está muy infravalorada por los españoles en general y es una de las mejores ciudades que hay por la combinación de todo (clima, entorno, transporte...).



es muy pequeña y está llena de barrios de mierda y sus pueblos llenos de canis

además en madrid hay mas mujeras


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (4 Dic 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Pues ya está.
> 
> Producir no produce nada. Lo que hacen es transformar o procesar lo que otros producen, pero Madrid sin el resto de España es un puto cadáver.



En absoluto, si te piensas que producir es solo sacar patatas del campo es que no hay mucho mas... Madrid te pese o no, es el motor de este país, y sí, hay capitales de mierda, que no te confunda el efecto capitalidad con tener una capital que no valga un duro.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (4 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Ese, ese es justo el plan. Unas cuantas torrecitas por ahi, y abajo bloques de ladrillo rojo para panchojetanos y moronegros, con sus pipicanes y carriles-patinete. Tercermundismo infernal puro



La foto de las 4 torres hay que hacerla desde el otro lado jajaja, esa no es la mejor perspectiva.


----------



## TedKord (4 Dic 2022)

En Madrid han votado a Ayuso, que aunque es del PP, es lo único potable de ese partido infecto. En Cataluña, Barna donde vivo, la gente vota escoria de izquierdas indepe y tenemos lo que nos merecemos, una ciudad que se mete cada vez más en el shitholismo.

Por otra parte lo que sí me escama de Madrid es que haya tanto relajamiento con el tema de la delincuencia pancha y moruna que tenéis allá.


----------



## eL PERRO (4 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Yo por ejemplo creo que hace falta un segundo aeropuerto



Di que si. Miles y miles y miles de millones en una otra inutil totalmente innecesaria, para que nos crujan mas a los autonomos y hagan mas millonarias a las coplobis. Que asco dais los maricones follacruces, sois peor aun que los travelos mugrosos


----------



## eL PERRO (4 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> La foto de las 4 torres hay que hacerla desde el otro lado jajaja, esa no es la mejor perspectiva.



La solucion no es hacer fotos trampa para que no se vea el PUTO ESTERCOLERO que es todo aquello. La solucion es echar ala puta calle a la ñariguda asesina hija de la gran puta esa, y poner a alguien con COJONES que pille una grua con una bola y empiece a derribar bloques de mierda jetanos hasta no dejar ni uno (ni un bloque, ni un jetano). Y usar todo ese puto suelo para hacer torres de 500 metros como en china y dubai, y no pipicanes, moronegros, caganegros y mierda tercermundista para rojos putas y maricones


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (4 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> La solucion no es hacer fotos trampa para que no se vea el PUTO ESTERCOLERO que es todo aquello. La solucion es echar ala puta calle a la ñariguda asesina hija de la gran puta esa, y poner a alguien con COJONES que pille una grua con una bola y empiece a derribar bloques de mierda jetanos hasta no dejar ni uno (ni un bloque, ni un jetano). Y usar todo ese puto suelo para hacer torres de 500 metros como en china y dubai, y no pipicanes, moronegros, caganegros y mierda tercermundista para rojos putas y maricones



Esto es España, aqui la asociacion del escarabajo pelotero puede paralizar una obra con un valor de 15.000 millones.


----------



## Guillotin (4 Dic 2022)

*Madrid, la nueva Miami europea*

RAFAEL GÓMEZ HOYOS
Madrid
Actualizado Domingo, 3 julio 2022 - 10:18

Compartir en Facebook
Compartir en Twitter
Enviar por email
Ver 92 comentarios
La capital de España va desplazando a Florida poco a poco y cada vez más inmigrantes latinos la eligen como destino para empezar una nueva vida.

Liseth García, directora del canal Euro Latina.A. NAVARRETE
Exiliados cubanos, nicaragüenses y venezolanos. Ciudadanos argentinos que «escapan» de la inflación que enfrenta el Gobierno de Alberto Fernández; peruanos y colombianos que, cansados de años de inestabilidad política, han decidido *emigrar a España*.


----------



## Talosgüevos (4 Dic 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Yo me sentiría muy orgulloso de Barcelona de no ser por los separratas.
> Tiene de todo lo bueno, mar, montaña, campo.
> Ahora, la peor gente del país está allí, no son todos, pero parece que los peores se han concentrado allí.



Si son todos, allí solo hay 3 tipos de personas y ninguno es bueno: marronoides, sepaRATAS y los que más asco dan que son LOS BORREGOS HIJOS DE PERRA que llevan 40
años tragando Mierda y encima al que protesta lo llaman facha y radical 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Scire (4 Dic 2022)

Top Mundial porque hay un estadio de fútbol.

¡Que tiemble Silicon Valley!


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (4 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Es que aqui la gente habla de la operacion chamartin como si fuera la panacea, cuando acumula 25 años de retrasos y es una operacion que se alargara hasta 2040, esta OBSOLETO el comentario de sus propagandisticos de que sera una de las mayores operaciones de europa blablabla... y esperate que aun tienen que empezar.



El asunto es que ya ha empezado hace unas semanas , va por fases , pero empezar ya empezó . La zona financiera ( lo mas importante ) empezara en 2025


----------



## imaginARIO (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## Talosgüevos (4 Dic 2022)

Llorón dijo:


> Top mundial en apuñalamientos y bandas latinas



Las bandas latinas no son nada, mejor Menas como WARcelona 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Talosgüevos (4 Dic 2022)

jakemate dijo:


> Madre mía...pásame el num de tu camello...Madrid salvo por dos obras es un pueblo grande...Londres,Hamburgo,Viena,Lisboa, Praga, así a a bote pronto mucho más ciudades que Madrid



Si Madrid es un pueblo la Puta Barcelona no llega ni a aldea.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Llorón (4 Dic 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Las bandas latinas no son nada, mejor Menas como WARcelona
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> ...



En la España plural, multicultural, feminazi y republicana todos tienen especio para mostrar su cultura y costumbres.


----------



## Viviendo (4 Dic 2022)

Para los españoles no envidiosos/paletos es un orgullo, espero que se vea bien y atraiga mas inversines y emigracion de calidad, no estaria mal que hicieran algun edificio original y que impresione para tenerlo como imagen de la capital, sino supongo que el SB pueden ocupar ese lugar


----------



## jakemate (4 Dic 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Si Madrid es un pueblo la Puta Barcelona no llega ni a aldea.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> ...



Barcelona es marruecos del norte ,con gafa pasta que hablan polaco llenos de soberbia.


----------



## Murray's (4 Dic 2022)

Le hace falta más rascacielos. Hasta milan, frankfurt y varsovia tienen mejor skyline


----------



## Murray's (4 Dic 2022)

Por cierto en espana no hay ninguna ciudad bestia, madrid es grande pero muy alejada de parecerse a NYC, londres, tokio, e incluso L.A,chicago, estambul, el cairo....


----------



## pasapiseroverde (4 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Lo de la Operacion Chamartin tiene gracia, porque hablan de que si va a ser una de las mayores reformas de europa, con uno de los rascacielos mas grandes de europa... y lo que no se da cuenta la gente, es que los medios de propaganda ponen todos los datos de esta reforma, como si se fueran a hacer en 1 año, cuando se habla de que se termine en el 2040!! imaginate lo que se construira en el mundo de aqui a 2040.



2040 es dentro de 17 años. Más o menos sí se sabe qué habrá.


----------



## pasapiseroverde (4 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Le hace falta más rascacielos. Hasta milan, frankfurt y varsovia tienen mejor skyline



Milan tiene cuatro torrecitas y Varsovia regulinchi. 
Madrid va a estar espectacular con MNN pero va para largo.


----------



## pasapiseroverde (4 Dic 2022)

De donde sacas que eso es patrimonio protegido?


Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Esta basura esta entre las 4 torres y la estacion de Chamartin, y a que no sabeis que? es patrimonio protegido!! sus vecinos protestaron contra la operacion Chamartin, viven mas felices con el campamento de rumanos gitanos que hay al lado de la estación, o simplemente quieren presionar para que los usten?


----------



## FernandoIII (4 Dic 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> De un pais que recibe 90 millones de turistas al año . Con ciudades top como Marbella , Ibiza , Mallorca , Madrid ...etc . *Tenemos empresas lideres a nivel mundial ( Inditex , Repsol , Bbva , Cabify , Telefonica )* . No somos el pais quebrado que pintas


----------



## Gatoo_ (4 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> En absoluto, si te piensas que producir es solo sacar patatas del campo es que no hay mucho mas... Madrid te pese o no, es el motor de este país, y sí, hay capitales de mierda, que no te confunda el efecto capitalidad con tener una capital que no valga un duro.



A mí lo único que me pesa de Madrid es haber nacido allí, porque es donde tengo a mi gente y eso me obliga a ir de vez en cuando. Preferiría no tener que volver jamás, sinceramente.

Pero no, Madrid no produce nada. Si hablamos exclusivamente de la capital, en Madrid no hay una puta fábrica de nada; está todo en las ciudades aledañas y hasta en poblaciones de Guadalajara y Toledo, pero en Madrid no hay más que sedes fiscales y mucha oficina.


----------



## Murray's (4 Dic 2022)

pasapiseroverde dijo:


> Milan tiene cuatro torrecitas y Varsovia regulinchi.
> Madrid va a estar espectacular con MNN pero va para largo.



Mis cojones

Milan















Varsovia



















Madrid


----------



## frangelico (4 Dic 2022)

pasapiseroverde dijo:


> De donde sacas que eso es patrimonio protegido?



Las casas de la EMT, construidas allá por 1950 en el extremo de Madrid. Es absurdo que eso no se derribe para ser reemplazado por más torres. Y lo mismo el polígono de oficinuchas-nave que hay donde el Ramón y Cajal


----------



## FernandoIII (4 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Ese, ese es justo el plan. Unas cuantas torrecitas por ahi, y abajo bloques de ladrillo rojo para panchojetanos y moronegros, con sus pipicanes y carriles-patinete. Tercermundismo infernal puro



Urbanismo tiraflechas cochabambano en estado puro


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (4 Dic 2022)

pasapiseroverde dijo:


> Milan tiene cuatro torrecitas y Varsovia regulinchi.
> Madrid va a estar espectacular con MNN pero va para largo.



No se va a hacer nunca. Ya esta paralizada otea vez toda la operacion en tribunales


----------



## frangelico (4 Dic 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Urbanismo tiraflechas cochabambano en estado puro



Esto es cosa en gran medida de la propaganda progre,que a lo largo de décadas ha logrado que en España haya "torrefobia", se identifica la edificación en altura con riqueza (para alguien odioso que no soy yo) y con capitalismo fálico y todas esas tonterías y nos hemos ido a un urbanismo de mierda 
Tmabien es que edificar con densidades injustificadamente bajas y de manera extensa agota antes los suelos, esto para los munícipes españoles es importante porque hay que crear la impresión de que "se agota el suelo", esto en un pais que tiene varias Bélgicas y Austrias totalmente vacías pegadas a las grandes ciudades, pero va colando.


----------



## Guanotopía (4 Dic 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Ya pero si nos ponemos a hablar mal de Madrid entonces hagámoslo muchísimo peor con otras ciudades . Madrid estadísticamente es de las ciudades mas seguras del mundo , y yo que me he recorrido medio mundo doy fe de ello .



Porque España es un país seguro, pero dentro de España Wardrid y Warcelona se están disparando, negarlo es argumento podemita, cono cuando dicen que ahora no hay más delicuencia y violencia que en los 80, coño, menuda referencia, la España petada de yonkis con el mono, tenemos que felicitarnos por haber vuelto 40 años atrás en el tiempo para encontrar una época con la misma inseguridad.


----------



## Guanotopía (4 Dic 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> ¿que ciudades son mejores que Madrid , me puedes mencionar ?



Málaga


----------



## Poseidón (4 Dic 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> En 3 años ha cambiado bastante , al inicio del post hay una muestra de todos los proyectos que se están haciendo o se han hecho desde entonces . ¿ que es shithole para ti ? ¿ Por qué consideras que Madrid lo es ? . Negros te los encuentras ya en cualquier país del mundo



Considero hasta un shithole una ciudad como Lugo que apenas tiene 100.000 habitantes. ASi que imaginate...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (4 Dic 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> A mí lo único que me pesa de Madrid es haber nacido allí, porque es donde tengo a mi gente y eso me obliga a ir de vez en cuando. Preferiría no tener que volver jamás, sinceramente.
> 
> Pero no, Madrid no produce nada. Si hablamos exclusivamente de la capital, en Madrid no hay una puta fábrica de nada; está todo en las ciudades aledañas y hasta en poblaciones de Guadalajara y Toledo, pero en Madrid no hay más que sedes fiscales y mucha oficina.



Eres un poco pesado, estas obcecado el odio a Madrid te ciega y lleva a decir tontadas. Toda gran ciudad tiene sus fabricas a las afueras, no en la ciudad. El sector financiero tambien es un sector productivo, aunque en tu cabeza producir se limite a las manufacturas.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (4 Dic 2022)

pasapiseroverde dijo:


> De donde sacas que eso es patrimonio protegido?



Las fachadas de esos bloques tercermundistas estan protegidas, es la Colonia San Cristobal, busca por internet si tienes curiosidad.


----------



## ShellShock (4 Dic 2022)

Sí, si comparas Madrid con otras grandes ciudades no sale mal parada. Decir que va a superar a NY, Londres, París, Tokio o Singapur me parece un poco exagerado, aunque sea sólo por el tamaño que tienen estas, pero desde luego si la comparas con estercoleros como Barcelona o Marsella, sí, gana por goleada. La diferencia se acentuará en los próximos años dado que aquí hemos conseguido mantener a raya al socialismo más radical (que la pepé es socialista moderada).

Otra cosa es que en general vivir en ciudad es una puta mierda. Vivir en el campo es la auténtica salud. El ser humano no está adaptado a algo como la gran ciudad, con sus ruidos, su estrés, su masificación, etc. Pero bueno, para gustos hay colores y yo he vivido en Madrid 30 años sin problemas.

Los que vienen por aquí a patalear y lloriquear como nenazas son cagalanes indepes de farsalona llenos de odio, envidia y complejos, no tengáis duda.


----------



## ShellShock (4 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Mis cojones
> 
> Milan
> 
> ...



Para competir en rascacielos con el resto del mundo, Madrid tendría que llenar de ellos toda la Castellana desde el Nudo Norte hasta Nuevos Ministerios. Ahora mismo sólo están los de AZCA en el extremo sur, y Cuatro Torres en el extremo norte, con las KIO y pocas más en medio. La Operación Chamartín es un avance pero todavía faltaría mucho para ser top en rascacielos. Eso no es algo que se vaya a conseguir en 5-10 años.


----------



## sepultada en guano (4 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Eres un poco pesado, estas obcecado el odio a Madrid te ciega y lleva a decir tontadas. Toda gran ciudad tiene sus fabricas a las afueras, no en la ciudad. El sector financiero tambien es un sector productivo, aunque en tu cabeza producir se limite a las manufacturas.



Pues vaya gráfico.
Resulta que Madrid compra fuera el doble de lo que vende fuera.
Hasta Handalucía exporta más de lo que importa.


----------



## frangelico (4 Dic 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Para competir en rascacielos con el resto del mundo, Madrid tendría que llenar de ellos toda la Castellana desde el Nudo Norte hasta Nuevos Ministerios. Ahora mismo sólo están los de AZCA en el extremo sur, y Cuatro Torres en el extremo norte, con las KIO y pocas más en medio. La Operación Chamartín es un avance pero todavía faltaría mucho para ser top en rascacielos. Eso no es algo que se vaya a conseguir en 5-10 años.



La Castellana tuvo el problema de que se construyó en los 50 y 60 y ni promotores con posibles ni arquitectos decentes hubo (me pregunto si los famosos Exámenes Patrióticos deprimieron la calidad de la arquitectura española). Ahí, si no fuera por el modelo español de propiedad fragmentada, lo suyo serían derribos masivos para construir algo decente


----------



## Tubiegah (4 Dic 2022)

Mucho rascacielos para hacer una ciudad moderna y un skyline del turbocopón y luego a ras de suelo el 40% de la población marrónida y un 20 % de españoles que tendrá al 40% restante de la población, que serán chuchos con sus derechos equiparados al de las personas.

Qué futuro más interesante... para irse al CANPO a colgarse de un olivo


----------



## Gatoo_ (4 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Eres un poco pesado, estas obcecado el odio a Madrid te ciega y lleva a decir tontadas. Toda gran ciudad tiene sus fabricas a las afueras, no en la ciudad. El sector financiero tambien es un sector productivo, aunque en tu cabeza producir se limite a las manufacturas.



Pesado eres tú, que empiezas hablando de Madrid como ciudad y capital de España y me acabas trayendo una tabla con datos autonómicos.

Hay maneras más disimuladas de recular


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Y eso a que coño se va adestinar?



No lo se, parece otro centro cultural. 
Por afuera es igual al matadero.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (4 Dic 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Pesado eres tú, que empiezas hablando de Madrid como ciudad y capital de España y me acabas trayendo una tabla con datos autonómicos.
> 
> Hay maneras más disimuladas de recular



Que recular, es una tabla de exportaciones botarate, no estas diciendo que no produce nada?


----------



## Gatoo_ (4 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Que recular, es una tabla de exportaciones botarate, no estas diciendo que no produce nada?



Madrid *capital* no produce una puta mierda.

En este hilo se habla de la ciudad, y tú has traído datos de la autonomía.

Me resulta bochornoso tener que repetir esto porque mi interlocutor no es capaz de entender la diferencia entre ciudad y autonomía.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (4 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Pues vaya gráfico.
> Resulta que Madrid compra fuera el doble de lo que vende fuera.
> Hasta Handalucía exporta más de lo que importa.



Porque en Madrid lo que realmente tiene importancia es el sector financiero, alguno aun se piensa que el sector industrial mueve mas dinero que el financiero y no, no es asi, a ver si piensas que el sector terciario es solamente bares y camareros. Madrid exporta relativamente poco porque no tiene tanto sector secundario y poco o nada primario y sin embargo necesita importar mucho mas que Andalucia a pesar de ser 2 millones menos de habitantes. Mucho os estoy explicando.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (4 Dic 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Madrid *capital* no produce una puta mierda.
> 
> En este hilo se habla de la ciudad, y tú has traído datos de la autonomía.
> 
> Me resulta bochornoso tener que repetir esto porque mi interlocutor no es capaz de entender la diferencia entre ciudad y autonomía.



Barcelona ciudad que fabricas tiene, Paris? Londres? No te caes de la burra ehh, bueno. Hay un huerto de tomates en el centro de Berlin?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (4 Dic 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Madrid *capital* no produce una puta mierda.
> 
> En este hilo se habla de la ciudad, y tú has traído datos de la autonomía.
> 
> Me resulta bochornoso tener que repetir esto porque mi interlocutor no es capaz de entender la diferencia entre ciudad y autonomía.



Ya te he dicho que el sector financiero es sector productivo, que no te da.


----------



## Murray's (4 Dic 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Para competir en rascacielos con el resto del mundo, Madrid tendría que llenar de ellos toda la Castellana desde el Nudo Norte hasta Nuevos Ministerios. Ahora mismo sólo están los de AZCA en el extremo sur, y Cuatro Torres en el extremo norte, con las KIO y pocas más en medio. La Operación Chamartín es un avance pero todavía faltaría mucho para ser top en rascacielos. Eso no es algo que se vaya a conseguir en 5-10 años.




Le queda mucho para estar no ya en el TOP sino en la media. 

Nos olvidamos de las ciudades chinas,



Shangai


















Hong kong














O incluso alguna sudamericanas


Chile








Australianas


Sidney














Canadienses


Toronto













La competencia es brutal

Dejemos de mirarnos tanto el ombligo y seamos más criticos con nuestras ciudades para ver que podemos hacer para estar en una media que ni estamos ...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (4 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Le queda mucho para estar no ya en el TOP sino en la media.
> 
> Nos olvidamos de las ciudades chinas,
> 
> ...



Las ciudades chinas seran lo que en un futuro esten mas cerca de una distopia futurista, con lo bueno y lo malo.


----------



## Andrés Hurtado (4 Dic 2022)

Bozalistán D.F. (antes Madrid) ya es reconocida internacionalmente como la capital de la tiranía covidiana más liberticida del mundo.


----------



## SolyCalma (4 Dic 2022)

Yo la visite hace poco y la verdad es que está Madrid increíble. Lo único que habría que intentar, en mi opinión, es que no se siga incrementando la segregación, porque al final si no va a ser como américa o Paris, la zona norte y dentro de la m30 muy rica, pero luego el sur lleno de zonas NO-GO.


----------



## la_trotona (4 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Pues vaya gráfico.
> Resulta que Madrid compra fuera el doble de lo que vende fuera.
> Hasta Handalucía exporta más de lo que importa.











Madrid se sitúa como la cuarta ciudad financiera de Europa


Sobrepasa a Ámsterdam, Múnich, Milán o Bruselas, entre otras




www.eldebate.com





Hombre, algún sector servicios como el financiero da algo de dinero, no sé cuanto exportará Londres al mundo o París.

Y por cierto, la CAM exporta más que regiones mucho más extensas como Andalucía o Valencia, algo harán bien sus gobernantes porque tradicionalemte no ha sido una región fabril, como sí lo eran Vascongadas y ahora exporta un poquito menos.


----------



## la_trotona (4 Dic 2022)

Andrés Hurtado dijo:


> Bozalistán D.F. (antes Madrid) ya es reconocida internacionalmente como la capital de la tiranía covidiana más liberticida del mundo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1281242



¿Y si tenía exención médica por qué no la enseñó? Cuando queremos somos muy estrictos ocn la ley, y cuando no no. ¿Somos igual de laxos con leyes antiokupas también?


----------



## Murray's (4 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Las ciudades chinas seran lo que en un futuro esten mas cerca de una distopia futurista, con lo bueno y lo malo.




Cualquier ciudad China se fuma arquitectonicamente en edificios modernos cualquier ciudad española, aqui son hitos los edificios de 100 o 200m de altura y se hacen a cuenta gotas, y tardan mucho tiempo en salir adelante y construirse, en china ya van por megatalls de 500/ 600m de altura con muchos proyectos y en construcción.


----------



## la_trotona (4 Dic 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Yo la visite hace poco y la verdad es que está Madrid increíble. Lo único que habría que intentar, en mi opinión, es que no se siga incrementando la segregación, porque al final si no va a ser como américa o Paris, la zona norte y dentro de la m30 muy rica, pero luego el sur lleno de zonas NO-GO.



En las zonas del Sur habría que incrementar la presión policial contra ciertas personas, y un gobierno central que pusiese más fácil las deportaciones.


----------



## Gatoo_ (4 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Barcelona ciudad que fabricas tiene, Paris? Londres? No te caes de la burra ehh, bueno. Hay un huerto de tomates en el centro de Berlin?



Del extranjero no me preguntes porque no he salido nunca de España, pero Barcelona tiene un puerto marítimo donde se ejercen actividades empresariales de todas clases, igual que Valencia.

¿Qué tiene Madrid capital que se asemeje a eso?


----------



## pasapiseroverde (4 Dic 2022)

aguatico de pescaico dijo:


> No se va a hacer nunca. Ya esta paralizada otea vez toda la operacion en tribunales



No.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Le hace falta más rascacielos. Hasta milan, frankfurt y varsovia tienen mejor skyline



GRACIAS


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (4 Dic 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Del extranjero no me preguntes porque no he salido nunca de España, pero Barcelona tiene un puerto marítimo donde se ejercen actividades empresariales de todas clases.
> 
> ¿Qué tiene Madrid capital que se asemeje a eso?



Forero cada vez dices mas tonterias. El puerto de Barcelona es normal que tenga actividad empresarial, un puerto que esta entre los 10 mas grandes de Europa mueve mucho dinero, por ahi salen las exportaciones e importaciones de una region exportadora de 8 millones de habitantes. Madrid geograficamente no tiene puerto, su puerto es el puerto de Valencia, el 4 o 5 de Europa, por ahi vienen gran parte de las importaciones que necesita Madrid, y por ese motivo es el 4 o 5 de Europa. Muchas capitales europeas no tienen puerto y eso no implica nada.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Dic 2022)

pasapiseroverde dijo:


> Milan tiene *cuatro* torrecitas



En cada barrio, si, 3 en City Life de arquitectos TOP y mas de 8 en Porta Nueva, y en el centro tambien hay como la maravillosa torre VERLASCA que está en restauracion.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (4 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> En cada barrio, si, 3 en City Life de arquitectos TOP y mas de 8 en Porta Nueva, y en el centro tambien hay como la maravillosa torre VERLASCA que está en restauracion.



Milan se puso las pilas, aqui para hacer una torre de 100 metros parece que necesites licencias para cavar un tunel al centro de la tierra.


----------



## SolyCalma (4 Dic 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> En las zonas del Sur habría que incrementar la presión policial contra ciertas personas, y un gobierno central que pusiese más fácil las deportaciones.



Exacto, a los liantes a tomar por culo, presos si son españoles, africanos deportados, pero lo que no puede ser es que casi todos digan "a mi me importa una mierda el sur de Madrid", y entonces tenga la gente normal que estar pagando alquileres super caros en el norte o centro, sin poder comprar vivienda porque la única opción sea comprar en zonas horribles.


----------



## la_trotona (4 Dic 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> A mí lo único que me pesa de Madrid es haber nacido allí, porque es donde tengo a mi gente y eso me obliga a ir de vez en cuando. Preferiría no tener que volver jamás, sinceramente.
> 
> Pero no, Madrid no produce nada. Si hablamos exclusivamente de la capital, en Madrid no hay una puta fábrica de nada; está todo en las ciudades aledañas y hasta en poblaciones de Guadalajara y Toledo, pero en Madrid no hay más que sedes fiscales y mucha oficina.



¿Cuánto se produce en Alicante capital, París capital, Londres capital y demás? ¿La fábrica de Stellantis de Villaverde y de Iveco tampoco produce nada?


----------



## la_trotona (4 Dic 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Exacto, a los liantes a tomar por culo, presos si son españoles, africanos deportados, pero lo que no puede ser es que casi todos digan "a mi me importa una mierda el sur de Madrid", y entonces tenga la gente normal que estar pagando alquileres super caros en el norte o centro, sin poder comprar vivienda porque la única opción sea comprar en zonas horribles.



Correcto, el problema es que muchos (cada vez menos) tienen todavía miedo de les llamen racistas, xenófobos y demás.


----------



## Gatoo_ (4 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Forero cada vez dices mas tonterias. El puerto de Barcelona es normal que tenga actividad empresarial, un puerto que esta entre los 10 mas grandes de Europa mueve mucho dinero, por ahi salen las exportaciones e importaciones de una region exportadora de 8 millones de habitantes. Madrid geograficamente no tiene puerto, su puerto es el puerto de Valencia, el 4 o 5 de Europa, por ahi vienen gran parte de las importaciones que necesita Madrid, y por ese motivo es el 4 o 5 de Europa. Muchas capitales europeas no tienen puerto y eso no implica nada.



Te parecerá una tontería, pero no me has respondido a la pregunta: ¿Qué tiene Madrid que se parezca al puerto de Barcelona o al de Valencia?


----------



## la_trotona (4 Dic 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Del extranjero no me preguntes porque no he salido nunca de España, pero Barcelona tiene un puerto marítimo donde se ejercen actividades empresariales de todas clases, igual que Valencia.
> 
> ¿Qué tiene Madrid capital que se asemeje a eso?



Actividades empresariales relacionadas con transporte, igual que se transporta en Barajas.


----------



## Pablem0s (4 Dic 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Reforma Bernabéu , operación Chamartín , reforma estación Chamartín , reforma hospital la paz , nudo norte , reforma azca . Madrid Ciudad top a nivel mundial junto a Singapur ( N york , Paris o Londres ni las nombro porque son estercoleros en todo sentido )
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1230452
> Ver archivo adjunto 1262369
> ...



Otro subnormal que se cree que Madrid es el insufrible Paseo de la Castellana.

Habéis tenido que ROBARLE 600 millones (que se sepa) a los madrileños para intentar competir con el mejor estadio de la ciudad, que desde hace 6 años lleva siendo el nuestro. Enhorabuena.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Qué futuro más interesante...* para irse al CANPO a colgarse de un olivo*



ay, eres de los mios.


----------



## la_trotona (4 Dic 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Te parecerá una tontería, pero no me has respondido a la pregunta: ¿Qué tiene Madrid que se parezca al puerto de Barcelona o al de Valencia?



¿La zona de carga del aeropuerto de Barajas?


----------



## pasapiseroverde (4 Dic 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Del extranjero no me preguntes porque no he salido nunca de España, pero Barcelona tiene un puerto marítimo donde se ejercen actividades empresariales de todas clases, igual que Valencia.
> 
> ¿Qué tiene Madrid capital que se asemeje a eso?



Toda la ciudad. Le da mil vueltas a Barcelona. Y eso que Barcelona me gusta(ba).


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (4 Dic 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Te parecerá una tontería, pero no me has respondido a la pregunta: ¿Qué tiene Madrid que se parezca al puerto de Barcelona o al de Valencia?



PERO Y QUE? tiene paris puerto?, Milan? Londres?, Berlin? un puerto es solo un punto de carga y descarga de mercancias.


----------



## Gatoo_ (4 Dic 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> ¿Cuánto se produce en Alicante capital, París capital, Londres capital y demás? ¿La fábrica de Stellantis de Villaverde y de Iveco tampoco produce nada?



Alicante tiene un puerto marítimo.

Y Stellantis no sé cuánto produce, lo que sé es que ha vendido la mitad de sus terrenos en Villaverde.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> *Milan* se puso las pilas, aqui para hacer una torre de 100 metros parece que necesites licencias para cavar un tunel al centro de la tierra.



Quieren reabrir los navigli, plantar millones de arboles (mas), estan acabando una linea de metro y ya planifican otra. Todas las compañias de moda estan haciendo sus fundaciones y museos, el SAN SIRO lo tiran y lo harán bien... y todo lo feo de los años 50s y pisos cuentame, lo tiran o renuevan por dentro y fuera.

Ademas, les dieron las *OLIMPIADAS *con Cortina d'Ampezzo


----------



## la_trotona (4 Dic 2022)

Se siguen creando más start ups en la CAm que en cualquier parte de España.


----------



## la_trotona (4 Dic 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Alicante tiene un puerto marítimo.
> 
> Y Stellantis no sé cuánto produce, lo que sé es que ha vendido la mitad de sus terrenos en Villaverde.



¿Y fábricas tiene Alicante? Si nos ponemos así en Madrid se va a hacer un centro logístico enorme precisamente en Villaverde.


----------



## Gatoo_ (4 Dic 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Actividades empresariales relacionadas con transporte, igual que se transporta en Barajas.





la_trotona dijo:


> ¿La zona de carga del aeropuerto de Barajas?



Claro, igualito es el aeropuerto de Barajas que el puerto de Barcelona. No me hagas reír, anda


----------



## la_trotona (4 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Esto es cosa en gran medida de la propaganda progre,que a lo largo de décadas ha logrado que en España haya "torrefobia", se identifica la edificación en altura con riqueza (para alguien odioso que no soy yo) y con capitalismo fálico y todas esas tonterías y nos hemos ido a un urbanismo de mierda
> Tmabien es que edificar con densidades injustificadamente bajas y de manera extensa agota antes los suelos, esto para los munícipes españoles es importante porque hay que crear la impresión de que "se agota el suelo", esto en un pais que tiene varias Bélgicas y Austrias totalmente vacías pegadas a las grandes ciudades, pero va colando.



Parece que al menos lo nos progres en Madrid se les va quitando esa fobia a las torres, aunque sus chiringuitos siguen fastidiando el asunto claro.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (4 Dic 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Alicante tiene un puerto marítimo.
> 
> Y Stellantis no sé cuánto produce, lo que sé es que ha vendido la mitad de sus terrenos en Villaverde.



No te preocupes que Madrid no se va a la mierda.

"A nivel de Comunidades Autónomas, *Madrid sigue posicionándose en el primer puesto del ranking, concentrando casi el 70% de las inversiones extranjeras*. Le siguen Cataluña (10,8%), Navarra (3,7%) y el País Vasco (3,5%). Por tanto, cuatro Comunidades atrajeron casi el 88% del total de la inversión extranjera en España." 

Ministerio de Industria, Comercio y Turismo - Disponibles los datos actualizados en DataInvex


----------



## la_trotona (4 Dic 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Málaga



En Málaga ya están chillando que están construyendo torres para ricos y que los de toda la vida se tienen que ir a pueblos al lado, y luego que todo el mundo se tiene que ir a trabajar a Madrid, la cuestión es rpotestar.


----------



## Gatoo_ (4 Dic 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> ¿Y fábricas tiene Alicante? Si nos ponemos así en Madrid se va a hacer un centro logístico enorme precisamente en Villaverde.



Alicante no presume de nada, y mucho menos de lo que no tienen.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (4 Dic 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Claro, igualito es el aeropuerto de Barajas que el puerto de Barcelona. No me hagas reír, anda



No, ni se le acerca, no puedes comparar la carga que puede tener un aeropuerto con un puerto.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Dic 2022)

Pablem0s dijo:


> el insufrible Paseo de la Castellana.



A mi me gusta, siempre me bajo en Chamartin y me voy andando al centro.
Me recuerda al Paseo de la Reforma en Ciudad de Mexico
Lo que es insufrible es la plaza de Colon.


----------



## Gatoo_ (4 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> No te preocupes que Madrid no se va a la mierda.
> 
> "A nivel de *Comunidades Autónomas*, *Madrid sigue posicionándose en el primer puesto del ranking, concentrando casi el 70% de las inversiones extranjeras*. Le siguen Cataluña (10,8%), Navarra (3,7%) y el País Vasco (3,5%). Por tanto, cuatro Comunidades atrajeron casi el 88% del total de la inversión extranjera en España."
> 
> Ministerio de Industria, Comercio y Turismo - Disponibles los datos actualizados en DataInvex



¿Otra vez te tienes que salir de la ciudad e irte a la autonomía para presumir de datos? 

Qué triste, coño


----------



## Murray's (4 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Forero cada vez dices mas tonterias. El puerto de Barcelona es normal que tenga actividad empresarial, un puerto que esta entre los 10 mas grandes de Europa mueve mucho dinero, por ahi salen las exportaciones e importaciones de una region exportadora de 8 millones de habitantes. Madrid geograficamente no tiene puerto, su puerto es el puerto de Valencia, el 4 o 5 de Europa, por ahi vienen gran parte de las importaciones que necesita Madrid, y por ese motivo es el 4 o 5 de Europa. Muchas capitales europeas no tienen puerto y eso no implica nada.




Valencia también es una región exportadora, no toda la actividad de su puerto es por Madrid.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (4 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Quieren reabrir los navigli, plantar millones de arboles (mas), estan acabando una linea de metro y ya planifican otra. Todas las compañias de moda estan haciendo sus fundaciones y museos, el SAN SIRO lo tiran y lo harán bien... y todo lo feo de los años 50s y pisos cuentame, lo tiran o renuevan por dentro y fuera.
> 
> Ademas, les dieron las *OLIMPIADAS *con Cortina d'Ampezzo



Es una ciudad que estuvo muy muy estancada, como lo esta toda Italia, me parece bien que se pongan un poco las pilas.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (4 Dic 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> ¿Otra vez te tienes que salir de la ciudad e irte a la autonomía para presumir de datos?
> 
> Qué triste, coño



Es absurdo discutir contigo, no te da de verdad.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (4 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Valencia también es una región exportadora, no toda la actividad de su puerto es por Madrid.



Obvio que no, pero no le daria para ser el 4º puerto de Europa.


----------



## ShellShock (4 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Le queda mucho para estar no ya en el TOP sino en la media.
> 
> Nos olvidamos de las ciudades chinas,
> 
> ...



España nunca ha sido gran potencia en rascacielos. Es así.

De todas formas no es lo más importante para hacer que una ciudad sea atractiva. Que la única gran ciudad de la península tenga una zona de rascacielos en condiciones está bien y es lo suyo, pero por ejemplo el tener más parques a mí me parece mejor. Madrid por suerte de parques no anda mal, ni de edificios monumentales tampoco (véase zona de El Prado o palacio).


----------



## la_trotona (4 Dic 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> ¿Otra vez te tienes que salir de la ciudad e irte a la autonomía para presumir de datos?
> 
> Qué triste, coño



Si no hay datos entre ciudades. ¿Qué hacemos? ¿en una CA uniprovincial? ¿Dónde crees que irá la mayor parte de la inversión?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (4 Dic 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> España nunca ha sido gran potencia en rascacielos. Es así.
> 
> De todas formas no es lo más importante para hacer que una ciudad sea atractiva. Que la única gran ciudad de la península tenga una zona de rascacielos en condiciones está bien y es lo suyo, pero por ejemplo el tener más parques a mí me parece mejor. Madrid por suerte de parques no anda mal, ni de edificios monumentales tampoco (véase zona de El Prado o palacio).



Un hub de rascacielos da una imagen de ciudad pujante, eso atrae inversores y turistas, la imagen es importante tambien. Aqui el problema son las trabas de todo tipo que hay, desde burocraticas, politicas, pasando por todas las asociaciones vecinales, ecologistas... que solo buscan dinero.


----------



## la_trotona (4 Dic 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Pues ya está.
> 
> Producir no produce nada. Lo que hacen es transformar o procesar lo que otros producen, pero Madrid sin el resto de España es un puto cadáver.



¿Y Alicante sin el resto de España, y Barcelona y Bilbao y...?


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Es una ciudad que estuvo muy muy estancada



Me temo que solo se paró cuando las bombas inglesas en la WW2. O despues de la coca - bolsa- Armani de principio de los 80s con CRAXI si que estuvo parada, hasta hora. 

A mi se me hace raro leer que Madrid ha superado a Milan, cuando TODO esta en Milan, incluyendo las editoriales españolas que han comprado o se han unido con las italianas. Ademas, muchos anuncios que pasan en ESP se ruedan (y pensaran) en Milan aunque la gente no lo sepa.


----------



## la_trotona (4 Dic 2022)

TedKord dijo:


> En Madrid han votado a Ayuso, que aunque es del PP, es lo único potable de ese partido infecto. En Cataluña, Barna donde vivo, la gente vota escoria de izquierdas indepe y tenemos lo que nos merecemos, una ciudad que se mete cada vez más en el shitholismo.
> 
> Por otra parte lo que sí me escama de Madrid es que haya tanto relajamiento con el tema de la delincuencia pancha y moruna que tenéis allá.



Totalmente de acuerdo en la delincuencia, supongo que hasta que VOX no tenga mucho más representación no se pondrán las pilas.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Dic 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> España nunca ha sido gran potencia en rascacielos. Es así.



te equivocas; está *BENIDORM* que tiene un skyline como los asiaticos, parece Hong Kong, el problema es la poca CALIDAD de los rascacielos.


----------



## ShellShock (4 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Un hub de rascacielos da una imagen de ciudad pujante, eso atrae inversores y turistas, la imagen es importante tambien. Aqui el problema son las trabas de todo tipo que hay, desde burocraticas, politicas, pasando por todas las asociaciones vecinales, ecologistas... que solo buscan dinero.



Sí. Ya digo que yo tampoco considero que sea lo más importante, pero es verdad que estaría bien.

Una buena zona de rascacielos desde el Nudo Norte hasta Nuevos Ministerios, como dije, con su silueta recortada contra la sierra, que es espectacular, sería un puntazo.

Ahora tenemos sólo una docena de rascacielos pequeños y claramente se queda corto.












Habría que llegar a algo del estilo de Denver, pero a mayor escala, dado que Madrid es una capital nacional y la única gran ciudad de la Península Ibérica.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (4 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Me temo que solo se paró cuando las bombas inglesas en la WW2. O despues de la coca - bolsa- Armani de principio de los 80s con CRAXI si que estuvo parada, hasta hora.
> 
> A mi se me hace raro leer que Madrid ha superado a Milan, cuando TODO esta en Milan, incluyendo las editoriales españolas que han comprado o se han unido con las italianas. Ademas, muchos anuncios que pasan en ESP se ruedan (y pensaran) en Milan aunque la gente no lo sepa.



Para que te hagas una idea:
Barajas: 61 millones pasajeros
Milan: 41 millones
Metro: Madrid 12 lineas 293 km, Milan 5 lineas 102 km
Luego compara el sistema radial de autovias de Madrid con el de Milan, bueno el de Madrid con el de casi todas las capitales europeas.

Milan lo que tiene es una industria muy pujante y exportadora, por la parte de Madrid tiene un sector financiero mas pujante que Milan.


----------



## JuanMacClane (4 Dic 2022)

Antes todo eso era campo


----------



## ShellShock (4 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> te equivocas; está *BENIDORM* que tiene un skyline como los asiaticos, parece Hong Kong, el problema es la poca CALIDAD de los rascacielos.



No jodas, los engendros de Benidorm hacen daño a la vista.

Yo los llamaría otra cosa, pero no rascacielos.


----------



## Murray's (4 Dic 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> España nunca ha sido gran potencia en rascacielos. Es así.
> 
> De todas formas no es lo más importante para hacer que una ciudad sea atractiva. Que la única gran ciudad de la península tenga una zona de rascacielos en condiciones está bien y es lo suyo, pero por ejemplo el tener más parques a mí me parece mejor. Madrid por suerte de parques no anda mal, ni de edificios monumentales tampoco (véase zona de El Prado o palacio).




Los rascacielos dotan a las ciudades ese toque internacional, moderno. Atrae poder e inversión, que al final genera riqueza y trabajo, no hay ninguna ciudad entre las top que no los tenga. Ciudades sin edificios modernos o rascacielos que resulten atractivas hay pocas, quizás Roma, pero que lo compensa con su arquitectura romana y toque imperial, y eso la hace única en el mundo


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Milan: 41 millones



hijo que *tiene 2 *+ Bergamo para los ryanair. Total, 3 aeropuertos.


----------



## la_trotona (4 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Sí, pero ya digo que otras ciudades también las hacen y mayores. En Madrid se ha frenado en seco la inversión en transporte público y las obras de las estaciones de Chamartin y Atocha (que tiene mucho pendiente) llevan un enorme retraso. Aquí se planifica tarde y mal y en la ejecución hay muchas chapuzas. En París tienes enormes proyectos en RER y metro y también en varias de las grandes estaciones ferroviarias, que además son seis y no dos. Y Londres es una obra contínua, que yo he conocido las orillas del Támesis siendo basura postindustrial y ahora brotan rascacielos y líneas de metro sin conductor y de todo.



Cierto, muchas obras se hacen tarde, y aún así los de la izquierda a criticar que al PP sólo le gusta la piqueta, y luego querrán ganar en Madrid.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Dic 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> No jodas, los engendros de Benidorm hacen daño a la vista.
> 
> Yo los llamaría otra cosa, pero no rascacielos.



De lejos dan el pego, y me temo que si, que tienen un skyline cojonudo.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (4 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> hijo que *tiene 2 *+ Bergamo para los ryanair. Total, 3.



He contado el de Milan Malpensa y el de Bergamo, sumados los dos 41 millones, dime cual es el 3º. Datos de 2019 antes de estar desvirtuados por la pandemia.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> dime cual es el 3º



*LINATE* al que llega el metro nuevo.
Malpensa, 110 euros de taxi.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (4 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> *LINATE* al que llega el metro nuevo.
> Malpensa, 110 euros de taxi.



Ok, en 2019 no sale entre los 50 mayores de Europa, ponle que tenga maximo 9 millones. 50 millones entre los 3.

List of the busiest airports in the European Union - Wikipedia

A parte que son aeropuertos muy mal conectados y alejados de Milan.


----------



## Murray's (4 Dic 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> No jodas, los engendros de Benidorm hacen daño a la vista.
> 
> Yo los llamaría otra cosa, pero no rascacielos.




Benidorm es una de las ciudades con más rascacielos del mundo , tiene más de 25 edificios con más de 100m de altura.
Y otros 40 de aprox 80 y 98 m.de altura. El problema es que arquitectonicamente es muy paco, nada que ver con los hoteles y residenciales de Miami o hong kong, hay poco cristal y acero, todo bloques de hormigón con un toque rápido y barato, se salvan pocos con calidad.


----------



## Gatoo_ (4 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Es absurdo discutir contigo, no te da de verdad.



Si no sabes diferenciar una ciudad de una autonomía, el día que tengas que distinguir una localidad de un municipio vas a tener un serio problema.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Benidorm es una de las ciudades con más rascacielos del mundo



claro, en el foro de RASCACIELOS saben cual es. 
Lo malo es la calidad, pesima, de los edificios. 









BENIDORM | Projects & Construction


H10 looks beautiful. Like former Grand Hyatt Hotel in Frankfurt




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Gatoo_ (4 Dic 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Si no hay datos entre ciudades. ¿Qué hacemos?



Callar.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (4 Dic 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Si no sabes diferenciar una ciudad de una autonomía, el día que tengas que distinguir una localidad de un municipio vas a tener un serio problema.



No te enteras de nada. Sigue a lo tuyo.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (4 Dic 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Callar.



Callar dice jeje si no dices mas que tonterias forero.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Ok, *en 2019 no sale entre los 50 mayores de Europa,* ponle que tenga maximo 9 millones. 50 millones entre los 3.



Eso no lo se. Yo he estado en los otros dos, no en Linate, pero ahora con el metro subirá en vuelos y pasajeros, supongo. 
Los taxis en Milan son un robo a mano armada.


----------



## Murray's (4 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Para que te hagas una idea:
> Barajas: 61 millones pasajeros
> Milan: 41 millones
> Metro: Madrid 12 lineas 293 km, Milan 5 lineas 102 km
> ...



Pero Milán es lo que es, aunque sea el mayor nudo económico y empresarial de italia es una ciudad menos poblada que Madrid, y está diseñada como tal. Lo que pasa es que el area industrial e inversión que tiene Milán no la tiene Madrid y eso potencia que construyan más rascacielos con nuevos proyectos.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (4 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> claro, en el foro de RASCACIELOS saben cual es.
> Lo malo es la calidad, pesima, de los edificios.
> 
> 
> ...



Tienen la calidad de una dedicada al turismo de clases medias y bajas. Y asi y todo a mi Benidorm me gusta, me parece una ciudad muy limpia y bien organizada.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (4 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Eso no lo se. Yo he estado en los otros dos, no en Linate, pero ahora con el metro subirá en vuelos y pasajeros, supongo.
> Los taxis en Milan son un robo a mano armada.



Tuvieron que hacer uno grande en lugar de dos apartados que luego ocasiona el problema de comunicar dos aeropuertos, ya no cuento a Bergamo, que esta a 1 hora de Milan ciudad.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Tuvieron que hacer uno grande en lugar de dos apartados que luego ocasiona el problema de comunicar dos aeropuertos, ya no cuento a Bergamo, que esta a 1 hora de Milan ciudad.



ya es, que el norte de Italia esta MUY poblado y está todo muy construido. Es plena banana azul y con familias ricas desde hace 800 años, que es a mi lo que me gusta... con sus palacios de la Edad Media a los que luego un B 52 suelta pepinazos.

en cuanto a Londres, ¿cuantos aeropuertos tiene? ¿6, 5, 7? Y casi todos los malos a una hora, si, pero una hora en TREN.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> *bajas*



mas bien eso... recuerda BELEN ESTEBAN y su Benidorm. 
La gente muy bien va a un spa en provincia de Alicante cuyo nombre no recuerdo.


----------



## Murray's (4 Dic 2022)

Solo teneis que comparar los rascas de miami beach o L.A los que hay en century city ( digamos los más proximos a la playa) con los de benidorm.
Miami o L.A tienes calidad y gusto por erigir algo bonito, benidorm es muy básico es como todo más a la virolé... puedes ver una fachada de un edificio en benidorn más o menos aseada y bonita pero por atrás mal rematado todo e insulso y vacio como que lo esconden como un patio trasero feo, . Los hoteles idem , falta mucho cristal y acero que es precisamente lo caro


Luego comparar benidorm con unos 70.000 habitantes, con otras como miami city, hong kong ..donde viven 500.000 y 7.000.000 respectivamente pues suena a broma.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Dic 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Ahora tenemos sólo una docena de rascacielos pequeños y claramente se queda corto.



Los del eje Castellana estan bien. 
Los de plaza España me hacen tener ESCALOFRIOS.


----------



## Gatoo_ (4 Dic 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> ¿Y Alicante sin el resto de España, y Barcelona y Bilbao y...?



Ya vas entendiendo lo que es un país. Ahora falta que en Madrid aprendáis lo que es la humildad y dejéis de decir gilipolleces.

Madrid es un puto infierno, y esto es lo único indiscutible.


----------



## la_trotona (4 Dic 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Callar.



Ah bueno, entonces nada, toda la razón tienes y ya está. Que sólo es producir agricultura y fuera, ni finanzas ni software sirve para nada, no como las granjas y fábricas de Londres, París, Milán y demás.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> L.A



uy, *Gehry* acaba de terminar otro residence de lujo DIVINO en frente de su Disney en el downtown donde no paran de hacer mas y mas torres.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (4 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Pero Milán es lo que es, aunque sea el mayor nudo económico y empresarial de italia es una ciudad menos poblada que Madrid, y está diseñada como tal. Lo que pasa es que el area industrial e inversión que tiene Milán no la tiene Madrid y eso potencia que construyan más rascacielos con nuevos proyectos.



Milan ciudad tiene menos habitantes que Madrid, pero su area metropolitana tiene mas habitantes que la CAM. El peso industrial si, pero a nivel de inversiones no creo que Milan reciba mas, hoy dia Madrid es mas pujante que Milan, el futuro no se como será.

Aqui tienes los datos de 2017 de paises por inversion extranjera recibida:

List of countries by received FDI - Wikipedia

Y aqui los datos de exportaciones:

List of countries by exports - Wikipedia


----------



## la_trotona (4 Dic 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Ya vas entendiendo lo que es un país. Ahora falta que en Madrid aprendáis lo que es la humildad y dejéis de decir gilipolleces.
> 
> Madrid es un puto infierno, y esto es lo único indiscutible.



Pero si somos lo más humildes, si no hacen más que criticar a Madrid el resto de España, lo de puto infierno puede ser discutible, mucha gente lo dirá de Elche porque se siente ahogado y feliz cuando está en Madrid, a lo mejor prefieren andar y el transporte público y no tener que utilizar el coche por narices.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (4 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> ya es, que el norte de Italia esta MUY poblado y está todo muy construido. Es plena banana azul y con familias ricas desde hace 800 años, que es a mi lo que me gusta... con sus palacios de la Edad Media a los que luego un B 52 suelta pepinazos.
> 
> en cuanto a Londres, ¿cuantos aeropuertos tiene? ¿6, 5, 7? Y casi todos los malos a una hora, si, pero una hora en TREN.



Grandes tiene 3 creo, Heathrow, Gatwick y Stanstsed.


----------



## ShellShock (4 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Los del eje Castellana estan bien.
> Los de plaza España me hacen tener ESCALOFRIOS.



Los de Plaza de España son de otra época. Pasa como con los de Benidorm, que son mucho hormigón y poco acero y cristal y no lucen como deberían. De hecho el más alto de Plaza de España, Torre Madrid, es de viviendas.

Esa zona es muy céntrica y está rodeada de edificios históricos. En Castellana, sin embargo, sí se podría hacer una verdadera zona de rascacielos modernos en condiciones.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (4 Dic 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Ya vas entendiendo lo que es un país. Ahora falta que en Madrid aprendáis lo que es la humildad y dejéis de decir gilipolleces.
> 
> Madrid es un puto infierno, y esto es lo único indiscutible.



Ahi esta el origen de tu cabezoneria, es simplemente que odias Madrid y ya esta.


----------



## frangelico (4 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Grandes tiene 3 creo, Heathrow, Gatwick y Stanstsed.



Tiene 5, Heatrow, Gatwick, Luton, Stansted y el City. Y un par de ellos para aviones privados (Farnborough y Biggin Hill).


----------



## coronavirus2020 (4 Dic 2022)

Ciudad top de la república bananera de Hezpañistán.


----------



## Gatoo_ (4 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Callar dice jeje si no dices mas que tonterias forero.



¿Y lo dices tú, que para presumir de la *ciudad* de Madrid no paras de traer datos de la *autonomía*?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (4 Dic 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> ¿Y lo dices tú, que para presumir de la *ciudad* de Madrid no paras de traer datos de la *autonomía*?



Te lo pongo de otra manera, solo es sector financiero de Madrid capital produce mas que toda la industria y el puerto de Barcelona.


----------



## Gatoo_ (4 Dic 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Ah bueno, entonces nada, toda la razón tienes y ya está. Que sólo es producir agricultura y fuera, ni finanzas ni software sirve para nada, no como las granjas y fábricas de Londres, París, Milán y demás.



También hay ganadería, pesca, minería, turismo, industria...

...pero Madrid *ciudad* no tiene nada de eso. Te concedo la parte de turismo, pero para lo que es la ciudad resulta insignificante.


----------



## 2dedos (4 Dic 2022)

Madrid es la ciudad más fea de Europa y parte del mundo, podrá llegar a ser rica pero nunca bonita.


----------



## Gatoo_ (4 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Te lo pongo de otra manera, solo es sector financiero de Madrid capital produce mas que toda la industria y el puerto de Barcelona.



El sector financiero no produce nada, son numeritos digitales, ceros y unos. Pura especulación.

¿Que genera empleo? Correcto, pero no genera ninguna producción de nada tangible.


----------



## ShellShock (4 Dic 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Alicante tiene un puerto marítimo.
> 
> Y Stellantis no sé cuánto produce, lo que sé es que ha vendido la mitad de sus terrenos en Villaverde.



Pero también ha instalado paneles fotovoltaicos para aburrir y ha dado la producción en exclusiva del C4 (versión eléctrica incluida) a esa planta.

No parece que les vaya mal, en principio.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Tiene 5, Heatrow, Gatwick, Luton, Stansted y el City. Y un par de ellos para aviones privados (Farnborough y Biggin Hill).



Hay un sexto por Kent o esos ducados que nunca se donde estan, por el *noreste* de Londres.
Lo abrieron hace 5 años. No recuerdo el nombre, si ver el anuncio por todos lados. Cerca del mar.

Gatwick estaba en OBRAS y da pena todo. Casi mejor montar en el ALSA, ya no hay diferencia entre el bus y el avion, y gana el ALSA de calle.


----------



## Gatoo_ (4 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Ahi esta el origen de tu cabezoneria, es simplemente que odias Madrid y ya esta.



Y no lo niego, es un puto infierno y por eso huí de allí antes de que cambiásemos de siglo.

No hay prácticamente nada en Madrid de lo que se pueda presumir. Arquitectónicamente es bonito el centro y la gente es muy sociable, pero después de eso sólo queda contaminación, clima extremo, tráfico insufrible, precios aberrantes, explotación laboral, estrés, delincuencia, ruido... y ya está, porque no hay nada más.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y un par de ellos para aviones privados (Farnborough y Biggin Hill).



Esos, esos son los importantes para el arribismo y matrimonio.


----------



## ShellShock (4 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Hay un sexto por Kent o esos ducados que nunca se donde estan, por el *noreste* de Londres.
> Lo abrieron hace 5 años. No recuerdo el nombre, si ver el anuncio por todos lados. Ceca del mar.
> 
> Gatwick estaba en OBRAS y da pena todo. Casi mejor montar en el ALSA, ya no hay diferencia entre el bus y el avion, y gana el ALSA de calle.



Si es Kent será al sureste, más bien. ¿Te refieres a Rochester?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (4 Dic 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> El sector financiero no produce nada, son numeritos digitales, ceros y unos. Pura especulación.
> 
> ¿Que genera empleo? Correcto, pero no genera ninguna producción de nada tangible.



El sector financiero hoy dia es el que mas pasta mueve, de hecho no estamos en el siglo 19 o principios del 20, las fabricas se mueven de las ciudades al extrarradio por cuestiones medioambientales y esteticos, tus argumentos son obsoletos y te obcecas.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Dic 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Los de Plaza de España son de otra época. Pasa como con los de Benidorm, que son mucho hormigón y poco acero y cristal y no lucen como deberían. De hecho el más alto de Plaza de España, Torre Madrid, es de viviendas.
> 
> Esa zona es muy céntrica y está rodeada de edificios históricos. En Castellana, sin embargo, sí se podría hacer una verdadera zona de rascacielos modernos en condiciones.



No dejaron tirar la cosa esa pseudo sovietica Neo Herreriana que ahora es un hotel RIUS. A mi me da pavor. 
Y eso que la parte de atras es muy New York e interesante, parte que no conoce nadie, pero la fachada es... ufh.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Dic 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Si es Kent será al sureste, más bien. ¿Te refieres a Rochester?



No se, me se quienes son los duques, no donde estan los ducados. 
Vaya arribismo el mio de cuarta. Voy a mirar.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Dic 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Si es Kent será al sureste, más bien. ¿Te refieres a Rochester?



el SEXTO esta en Southend-on-The-Sea
donde acaba Inglaterra y esta el mar, al ESTE -este de Londres

esta en el FIN DEL MUNDO... 
como para ir con 3 maletas.

*


https://southendairport.com/


*









Aeropuerto de Londres-Southend · Eastwoodbury Cres, Southend-on-Sea SS2 6YF, Reino Unido


★★★★☆ · Aeropuerto




www.google.com


----------



## ShellShock (4 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> el SEXTO esta en Southend-on-The-Sea
> donde acaba Inglaterra y esta el mar, al ESTE -este de Londres
> 
> esta en el FIN DEL MUNDO... como para ir conb 3 maletas.
> ...



Ok, pero eso que yo sepa ya no es Kent. Kent queda al sur de la desembocadura del Támesis (Rochester, Canterbury, Dover, Hastings, etc.).


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Dic 2022)

de google: Es un aeropuerto bastante nuevo, enano, apenas tiene 6 puertas de embarque y tardas nada en llegar .

Está como a 60km de Londres, unos 50 min en tren, y no tiene conexión de buses con el centro de Londres ciudad.

Tienes que llegar a través del tren que sale de Liverpool station, un single ticket vale 19£ y hay trenes cada 20 min aproximadamente. Lo bueno que tiene es que el aeropuerto está justo delante de la estación, ni 3 min tardas en llegar.

Y No tiene las aglomeraciones de Gatwick, Stansted etc controles de policía para pasaporte hay uno solo, de seguridad también 2, hay restaurante y cafetería donde esperar y es muy moderno, cada silla del bar tiene puerto usb para cargar aparatos electrónicos.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Dic 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Ok, pero eso que yo sepa ya no es Kent. Kent queda al sur de la desembocadura del Támesis (Rochester, Canterbury, Dover, etc.).



Tendras que darme clases particulares antes de Lores y ducados y condados, si es que vuelvo, cosa que DUDO. 
Me voy a leer a las Hermanas Mitford.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Milan ciudad tiene menos habitantes que Madrid, pero su area metropolitana tiene mas habitantes que la CAM.



El nivel de UBER *riqueza* y dinero antiguo de Lombardia o Piamonte en España lo tienen los duques del Amanecer y los que salen en FORBES y para de contar, y ninguno de ellos es de Madrid: zarinos, Roig, del Pino, Mango, etc.


----------



## ShellShock (4 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Tendras que darme clases particulares antes de Lores y ducados y condados, si es que vuelvo, cosa que DUDO.
> Me voy a leer a las Hermanas Mitford.



No, a mí tampoco me gustan los duques y esa fauna. Los ducados sí me interesan un poco más. En Kent fue donde se establecieron los jutos al ocaso del Imperio Romano. Todo lo demás lo ocuparon anglos y sajones.









Anglo-Saxon settlement of Britain - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Dic 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> a mí tampoco me gustan los duques y esa fauna



a mi si.. 

*Kent*, no pude ir a misa solemne en latin, PRE CONCILIO vaticano, con coro a las 13h porque iban las dos princesas de Kent y la duquesa de Gloucester y esa gente catolica RICA, primas carnales de Isabel II, y habia que reservar, pero no se donde, lo hacen para evitarse parvenues, y lo peor, yo *no tenia nada que ponerme*, excepto el Barbour.


ahora la solemne es a las 11. 






Regular Mass & Service Times — The London Oratory







www.bromptonoratory.co.uk


----------



## Palimpsesto. (4 Dic 2022)

Tiene un país entero a su servicio


----------



## Furymundo (4 Dic 2022)

HORRIBLE.

commieblocks
para un pais tercermundista.
esta bien.


----------



## ShellShock (4 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> a mi si..
> 
> *Kent*, no pude ir a misa solemne en latin, PRE CONCILIO vaticano, con coro a las 13h porque iban las dos princesas de Kent y la duquesa de Gloucester y esa gente catolica RICA, primas carnales de Isabel II, y habia que reservar, pero no se donde para evitarse parvenues, y lo peor, yo *no tenia nada que ponerme*, excepto el Barbour.



No tengo nada contra ellos, no me malinterpretes. Pero tampoco me interesan más que cualquier otro. Es la Humanidad en general la que me parece decepcionante.

Lo de los ducados me parece más interesante porque, a pesar de que soy hombre de ciencia e ingeniería y no de letras, saber algo de historia siempre viene bien, aunque sea sólo para sacar una conversación medio entretenida con un desconocido.

Los siete reinos de la Heptarquía que luego se unieron para formar lo que hoy es Inglaterra eran 3 anglos (Anglia, Mercia, Northumbria), 3 sajones (Wessex, Sussex, Essex) y uno juto (Kent). Después llegaron los normandos a poner firmes a todos, que entraron precisamente por Hastings en Sussex, al lado de Kent, y el país acabó uniéndose.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Dic 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> aunque sea sólo para sacar una conversación medio entretenida con un *desconocido*.



¿por donde te mueves? ¿El ateneo? ¿Galerias de arte? porque nadie random habla ni sabe NADA de historia

Ah, casarse aqui o en La Madeleine de Paris, ni la joven Carrie de Boris Johnson lo ha logrado









The London Oratory


The Church of the Immaculate Heart of Mary, better known as Brompton Oratory, is home to the Congregation of the Oratory of St Philip Neri in London, a community of priests living under the rule of life established by its founder in the sixteenth century. The Oratory also serves as a parish church i




www.bromptonoratory.co.uk


----------



## Militarícese (4 Dic 2022)

Top como Ciudad de México.
Iras por la calle y verás un par de robos a abuelas y a partir de las 12 será jugarte la vida, pero TOP, TOP.


----------



## eL PERRO (4 Dic 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Urbanismo tiraflechas cochabambano en estado puro



Parte del plan. Quieren que las ciuades europeas dejen de ser las putas joyas que eran a finales del 19, planificadas al milimetro y pulcramente decoradas, para pasar a ser PUTOS CENAGALES PASTICHES PESTILENTES MORONEGROS CAOTICOS en plan SAN PABLO o QUINSASA


----------



## eL PERRO (4 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Hay un huerto de tomates en el centro de Berlin?



Pues lo mas seguro es que si. Es la nueva moda de los jipipollas. Destruir los bosques y talarlos porque sino se queman, pero luego plantar tomateras en las fachadas de los edificios porque ejjjjque leggg gujta mucho lo naturac


----------



## eL PERRO (4 Dic 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> ¿Y fábricas tiene Alicante?



Pues bastantes, si


----------



## eL PERRO (4 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> la imagen es importante tambien.



La imagen no es "importante tambien". La imagen LO ES TODO. Si tienes una imagen de mierda, comeras mierda, para toda tu puta vida. Pero eso en este pais de rojos y toreros, hijos de lagran puta todos, con mentalidad JITANOMORONEGRA CAGACORRALES incurable, nadie lo quiere entender, y nos condenan a todos de por vida


----------



## la_trotona (4 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Pues bastantes, si



¿Alicante capital? No la provincia que creo sigue teniendo algo de juguetería y zapatos, entre otros.


----------



## Nelsonvigum (4 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Que tener "los rascacielos más altos de Europa" o que un estadio de fútbol sea "el mejor del mundo", a mi personalmente no me dice nada.
> Llámame aldeano, pero prefiero vivir en un bosque con una cabaña de madera nórdica y alejado de las ciudades y su locura deshumanizadora asociada.
> Vamos, es que me das un piso gratis en Madrid, y no te lo cojo.
> Una ciudad no es calidad de vida os pongáis como os pongáis. Luego estáis 11 meses al año remando como hijosdeputa para veniros 15 días a la playita o la montañita en la que yo vivo todo el año por 1/3 de lo que gastáis en gasofa pa ir a currar.
> ...



Me ha venido a la cabeza. De Sabina, por cierto.


----------



## la_trotona (4 Dic 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Tiene un país entero a su servicio



Mentira, te confundes con Barcelona y Bilbado.


----------



## Gatoo_ (4 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> El sector financiero hoy dia es el que mas pasta mueve, de hecho no estamos en el siglo 19 o principios del 20, *las fabricas se mueven de las ciudades al extrarradio por cuestiones medioambientales y esteticos*, tus argumentos son obsoletos y te obcecas.



Las fábricas se van de las ciudades por pura cuestión logística, y te lo digo yo que soy camionero.

Una fábrica necesita que la entrada y salida de mercancías sea sencilla, y eso no es posible en mitad de una urbe que no para de crecer.


Y sí, el sector financiero mueve pasta (nunca he dicho lo contrario), pero *no produce* absolutamente nada. El fútbol también mueve pasta, pero tampoco produce nada tangible.


----------



## ShellShock (4 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> ¿por donde te mueves? ¿El ateneo? ¿Galerias de arte? porque nadie random habla ni sabe NADA de historia
> 
> Ah, casarse aqui o en La Madeleine de Paris, ni la joven Carrie de Boris Johnson lo ha logrado
> 
> ...



No creas. Con los catedráticos se habla de temas muy concretos. Yo profesionalmente sólo hablo con matemáticos, informáticos, etc. Es con gente random, de formación generalista, con la que puedes hablar de esas cosas. Eso sí, uno de cada 1000.


----------



## eL PERRO (4 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> mas bien eso... recuerda BELEN ESTEBAN y su Benidorm.
> La gente muy bien va a un spa en provincia de Alicante cuyo nombre no recuerdo.



Como los maricones solo sabeis ir a comer rabos con sidra a maspalomas todo lo demas ya es basura. La basura sois vosotros


----------



## eL PERRO (4 Dic 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> ¿Alicante capital? No la provincia que creo sigue teniendo algo de juguetería y zapatos, entre otros.



No entiendo por que os gusta tanto rebuznar de algo a los que no teneis ni puta idea de nada


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> *maspalomas*



No he estado, y te recuerdo que ODIO EL MAR, por eso el Mediterraneo no me dice nada.
La costa azul pos un poco si por la UBER riqueza que hay y que ves.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Dic 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> catedráticos



ah bueno. No lo frecuento. Ni esos, ni ninguno.


ShellShock dijo:


> Eso sí, uno de cada 1000.



suerte que das con ese Uno. Como no hables de historia de la telebasura o del futbol, dudo que alguien sepa algo de caracter _*historico*_. Uno me parece optimista.


----------



## eL PERRO (4 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> La costa azul



A comer rabo moro


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> *A comer rabo moro*



pero con mantequilla bretona. Y tambien quedan blanquitos.


----------



## Alan__ (4 Dic 2022)

Omegatron dijo:


> Y el utero de ayuso sin preñar



estara ya mas seca que la mojama


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (4 Dic 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Reforma Bernabéu , operación Chamartín , reforma estación Chamartín , reforma hospital la paz , nudo norte , reforma azca . Madrid Ciudad top a nivel mundial junto a Singapur ( N york , Paris o Londres ni las nombro porque son estercoleros en todo sentido )
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1230452
> Ver archivo adjunto 1262369
> ...



Por los "manteros".


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Dic 2022)

emos_sio_engañás dijo:


> Por los "manteros".



si, es algo que solo ves en Madrid....y Barcelona. Pais de pandereta y de CRIMINALES. 

Tu pisas un aeropuerto en Francia con un *bolso falso *y el hostion de la MULTA que te ponen por ello
te deja deseando ir a la carcel y no pagarla. 
Igual que aqui....


----------



## la_trotona (4 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> si, es algo que solo ves en Madrid....y Barcelona. Pais de pandereta y de CRIMINALES.
> 
> Tu pisas un aeropuerto en Francia con un *bolso falso *y el hostion de la MULTA que te ponen por ello
> te deja deseando ir a la carcel y no pagarla.
> Igual que aqui....



Todavía nos falta mucho de aprender de otros países, claro que en esos la industria del lujo es mucho más fuerte que aquí y es lógico que la protejan mucho más.


----------



## Espartano27 (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## Perro marroquí (4 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> si, es algo que solo ves en Madrid....y Barcelona. Pais de pandereta y de CRIMINALES.
> 
> Tu pisas un aeropuerto en Francia con un *bolso falso *y el hostion de la MULTA que te ponen por ello
> te deja deseando ir a la carcel y no pagarla.
> Igual que aqui....



Pero si debajo de la torre eiffel está todo lentísimo de manteros , que hablas?


----------



## eL PERRO (4 Dic 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


>



que puta mierda es esto


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Dic 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


>



madre de dios
hace 3 años y medio que no voy a Madfrid, pero por skyscrapercity estoy al tanto de ese bodrio de plaza
pero mira, UN ARBOL SUBTERRANEO NO LO CONOCIA YO....
le PONEN LUCES ay ay ay,. ojo a esos focos.


----------



## TexNolan (4 Dic 2022)

Nada me gustaría más que ver buldozers entrando a saco en la cañada real y que tras arrasar con todo construyeran una urbanización de súper lujo.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Dic 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Pero si debajo de la torre eiffel está todo lentísimo de manteros , que hablas?



¿ah si? pues sera AHORA.

Edito: creo que en el *Louvre* y los jardines si habia manteros.
Negritud sin dudarlo si, la habia.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Dic 2022)

TexNolan dijo:


> la cañada real



este y sur de Madrid, nadie viviria ahi

es como Londres y Paris, tienes que vivir en el OESTE y solo oeste.


----------



## la_trotona (5 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> este y sur de Madrid, nadie viviria ahi
> 
> es como Londres y Paris, tienes que vivir en el OESTE y solo oeste.



Zona Ventas no es tan horrible y es el este de Madrid, no todo es la Cañada Real. Y Vallecas es un distrito de unos 300.000 vecinos, hay muchas zonas variadas, y la Asamblea de Madrid está allí.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (5 Dic 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Ventas



Lo siento, ningun *pijo* viviria ahi. Y mucho menos en Vallecas.
Solo puedes vivir en los barrios caros del centro, en el oeste (Aravaca), norte (La Moraleja) y todo el noroeste (A6).


----------



## la_trotona (5 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Lo siento, ningun *pijo* viviria ahi. Y mucho menos en Vallecas.
> Solo puedes vivir en los barrios caros del centro, en el oeste (Aravaca), norte (La Moraleja) y todo el noroeste (A6).



Ah claro, los pijos viven ahí no te lo niego, pero en esos otros barrios vive gente no problemática y viven de forma normal, sin problemas.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (5 Dic 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> pero en esos otros barrios vive gente no problemática y viven de forma normal, sin problemas.



por supuesto que si. No lo pongo en duda.


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (6 Dic 2022)

Madrid ha crecido casi un 5% este año El PIB de Comunidad de Madrid crece casi un punto por encima de la media de España tras subir un +4,7% el último año
Sin tener casi deuda publica .


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (6 Dic 2022)

Mientras Cataluña este mes de Noviembre ha aumentado el desempleo en casi mil personas , Madrid lo ha bajado en 30 mil . Viva Madrid


----------



## LeeMarvin (6 Dic 2022)

No. Es cabeza de ratón. No puede competir con París, Londres o NYC, que sí son punta de lanza en occidente.


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (7 Dic 2022)

El primer semestre de este año la natalidad en Madrid ha subido un 5 % respecto al año anterior , dato muy bueno .


----------



## Arístides (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## Arístides (7 Dic 2022)

Crisis: - OK DIARIO+As+VIDEOS:"MILES de marroquíes TOMAN LAS CALLES de MADRID"+"CORTAN LA GRAN VIA". "peleas y GRAVES disturbios en la Puerta del Sol".


https://okdiario.com/mundial/miles-marroquies-toman-calles-madrid-eliminar-espana-mundial-10114456 "CORTAN LA GRAN VIA" https://as.com/videos/universo-mundial/disturbios-en-la-puerta-del-sol-de-madrid-tras-la-victoria-de-marruecos-v/




www.burbuja.info














Miles de marroquíes toman las calles de Madrid tras eliminar a España en el Mundial


La afición de Marruecos celebró en las calles de Madrid el pase a los cuartos del Mundial. Los marroquiés tomaron las calles tras eliminar a España.




okdiario.com






"CORTAN LA GRAN VIA"















Disturbios en la Puerta del Sol de Madrid tras la victoria de Marruecos


La Policía Nacional tuvo que actuar para evitar la trifulca en la que un grupo de 15 aficionados marroquíes estaban implicados. En otras ciudades de España




as.com


----------



## Paddy McAloon (7 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> ¿Turistas pucelanos, zamoranos, palentinos y leoneses? Porque somos los que usamos esa estacion.
> Creo que nadie mas.



Te olvidas de los gallegos, HDLGP.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (7 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Lo de la Operacion Chamartin tiene gracia, porque hablan de que si va a ser una de las mayores reformas de europa, con uno de los rascacielos mas grandes de europa... y lo que no se da cuenta la gente, es que los medios de propaganda ponen todos los datos de esta reforma, como si se fueran a hacer en 1 año, cuando se habla de que se termine en el 2040!! imaginate lo que se construira en el mundo de aqui a 2040.



¿Qué parte de la Agenda 2030 no has entendido aún?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (7 Dic 2022)

jakemate dijo:


> Barcelona es marruecos del norte ,con gafa pasta que hablan polaco llenos de soberbia.



Vete a cagar, gilipollas.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (7 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Las casas de la EMT, construidas allá por 1950 en el extremo de Madrid. Es absurdo que eso no se derribe para ser reemplazado por más torres. Y lo mismo el polígono de oficinuchas-nave que hay donde el Ramón y Cajal



Hay que preservar la historia, gilipollas.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (7 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> La Castellana tuvo el problema de que se construyó en los 50 y 60 y ni promotores con posibles ni arquitectos decentes hubo (me pregunto si los famosos Exámenes Patrióticos deprimieron la calidad de la arquitectura española). Ahí, si no fuera por el modelo español de propiedad fragmentada, lo suyo serían derribos masivos para construir algo decente



¿Como por ejemplo esto, no?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (7 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Milan se puso las pilas, aqui para hacer una torre de 100 metros parece que necesites licencias para cavar un tunel al centro de la tierra.



Más bien para dejarte el ojete como un bebedero de patos.


----------



## Covid Bryant (7 Dic 2022)

Top 5 en morisma


----------



## Perrosachez (7 Dic 2022)

Lo es ya Madrid es la mejor ciudad de España para vivir, prospera, Cosmopolita y acogedora, para desgracia del subnormal de @Arístides


----------



## Perro marroquí (7 Dic 2022)

Aquí podéis ver como van las obras del cubrimiento de vías. Para el que no lo sepa las vías al norte y sur de la estación chamartin serán cubiertas y encima irá el parque de la operación Chamartin . El proyecto va en serio . Para 2024 vamos a ver cosas muy chulas por allí.


----------



## Perro marroquí (7 Dic 2022)

Perrosachez dijo:


> Lo es ya Madrid es la mejor ciudad de España para vivir, prospera, Cosmopolita y acogedora, para desgracia del subnormal de @Arístides



Madrid está ya a años luz de Cataluña y una vez conclusas la cantidad enorme de proyectos y obras que hay en marcha . Cataluña será como Mogadiscio comparada con Madrid


----------



## Perro marroquí (7 Dic 2022)

Perrosachez dijo:


> Lo es ya Madrid es la mejor ciudad de España para vivir, prospera, Cosmopolita y acogedora, para desgracia del subnormal de @Arístides



De todas formas no comparemos ya Madrid con Barcelona . Madrid la podemos comparar con Singapur , Zurich o ciudades por el estilo .


----------



## Perrosachez (7 Dic 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Aquí podéis ver como van las obras del cubrimiento de vías. Para el que no lo sepa las vías al norte y sur de la estación chamartin serán cubiertas y encima irá el parque de la operación Chamartin . El proyecto va en serio . Para 2024 vamos a ver cosas muy chulas por allí.



Vivo en Arganzuela hace muchos años y el cambio que ha pegado ha sido espectacular. El soterramiento de la M30, muy criticado en su momento ha sido un pleno al 15, con Madrid Río y el Centro Comercial Madrid Rio2, más la Mahou y el Vicente Calderón, a 1 año de ser la envidia del mundo entero. Y Méndez Álvaro, que pasó de ser semi chabolista a lo que está siendo ya una realidad, una mini ciudad moderna y con grandes estructuras.
Y muchas cosas más. Madrid me acogió y la hice mi ciudad, a ver quién puede decir lo mismo de Cataluña, nadie.


----------



## Perro marroquí (7 Dic 2022)

Perrosachez dijo:


> Vivo en Arganzuela hace muchos años y el cambio que ha pegado ha sido espectacular. El soterramiento de la M30, muy criticado en su momento ha sido un pleno al 15, con Madrid Río y el Centro Comercial Madrid Rio2, más la Mahou y el Vicente Calderón, a 1 año de ser la envidia del mundo entero. Y Méndez Álvaro, que pasó de ser semi chabolista a lo que está siendo ya una realidad, una mini ciudad moderna y con grandes estructuras.
> Y muchas cosas más. Madrid me acogió y la hice mi ciudad, a ver quién puede decir lo mismo de Cataluña, nadie.



Se me olvidó mencionar el proyecto de Méndez Álvaro que como bien dices era totalmente marginal y ahora está teniendo un lavado de cara enorme .


----------



## Perrosachez (7 Dic 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Se me olvidó mencionar el proyecto de Méndez Álvaro que como bien dices era totalmente marginal y ahora está teniendo un lavado de cara enorme .



Lavado de cara? Poco me parece, hay unas 8 o 9 parcelas de pisos nuevos, eso sí, nada baratas y la próxima demolición de Hipercor, está quedando un mini ciudad moderna, con metro, y todas las infraestructuras necesaria para acoger calculo que entre 2.000 a 3.000 habitantes mínimo.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (7 Dic 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Te olvidas de los gallegos, HDLGP.



Perdon, pero de Zamora a Galicia AUN no esta el ave inaugurado, tampoco a Oviedo, de ahi mi ovido a la maravillosa Galicia.
Chamartin es una basura, y las obras ¿se han paralizado por denuncia judicial? No lo van a hacer en la vida.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (7 Dic 2022)

Perrosachez dijo:


> Cosmopolita



si pero le faltarian 500mil o 1M de RICOS que si estan en Londres.


----------



## frangelico (7 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Perdon, pero de Zamora a Galicia AUN no esta el ave inaugurado, tampoco a Oviedo, de ahi mi ovido a la maravillosa Galicia.
> Chamartin es una basura, y las obras ¿se han paralizado por denuncia judicial? No lo van a hacer en la vida.



Ya está entero de Zamora a Orense. Tienes Orense a 2:15 de Madrid y podrían ser 1:50 en un futuro. Faltar solo faltan los 17 Km de Taboadela a Orense, por ahí han metido un triple carril y el tren va a 90, pero va un AVE. Cuando acaben el tramo nuevo se llegará un poco más rápido.

Luego lo que pasa es que en el resto de Galicia no hay ancho estándar y los trenes deben cambiar de ancho en Orense. Que es lo que ocurrirá en Astutrias dicen que en Mayo, cuando se abra Pajares y los trenes tengan qje seguir cambiando de ancho en León porque van a circular en ibérico entre León y Gijón


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (7 Dic 2022)

Perrosachez dijo:


> Arganzuela



Hombre, como el marido tio bueno de Pedroche, ¿viven ahi no? y la choni de *AR*.ganzuela, toda la vida del barrio.
Madrid rio quedó muy bien, no lo hice entero, pero quedó bien aunque la pasarela que cruce del rio, VIBRA por el ruido de los coche y me mareó. Yo asi.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (7 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> os trenes tengan qje seguir cambiando de ancho en León porque van a circular en ibérico entre León y Gijón



¡qué cutre! ¿no?


----------



## frangelico (7 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> ¡qué cutre! ¿no?



No hay más remedio porque se debe dejar un itinerario en ibérico entre Avilés y Sagunto para los trenes de chapa asturianos, que son las mercancías más importantes que ahora mismo mueve el ferrocarril español. Y eso se hará en ibérico por muchos años.


----------



## Perrosachez (7 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Hombre, como el marido tio bueno de Pedroche, ¿viven ahi no? y la choni de *AR*.ganzuela, toda la vida del barrio.
> Madrid rio quedó muy bien, no lo hice entero, pero quedó bien aunque la pasarela que cruce del rio, VIBRA por el ruido de los coche y me mareó. Yo asi.



No vibra porque no pasan coches por debajo, es más lo coches más cercanos pasan por el Paseo de Yeserías, a 10 metros del inicio de puente. Lo cruzo a diario y no vibra nada, si acaso cuando se cuelgan los #alternativos# a hacer una especie de gimnasia.


----------



## Perrosachez (7 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Hombre, como el marido tio bueno de Pedroche, ¿viven ahi no? y la choni de *AR*.ganzuela, toda la vida del barrio.
> Madrid rio quedó muy bien, no lo hice entero, pero quedó bien aunque la pasarela que cruce del rio, VIBRA por el ruido de los coche y me mareó. Yo asi.



No me suena que viva en Arganzuela el marido de la Pedroche, por aquí anda el tirado de Carbonell, y si, la Chenoa si vive en un piso caro al lado de mi bloque, y algún famosete que me dejó. Pero pisos normalitos, nada del otro mundo.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (7 Dic 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Madrid la podemos comparar con Singapur , Zurich o ciudades por el estilo .



¿estaras de broma? ¿Tu has visto la clasificacion de ciudades GLOBALES? Singapur esta muy arriba,. Zurich no lo se.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (7 Dic 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> El primer semestre de este año la natalidad en Madrid ha subido un 5 % respecto al año anterior , dato muy bueno .



Ya, pero ¿cuantos son marroquies? ¿Casi todos?


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (7 Dic 2022)

Perrosachez dijo:


> No me suena que viva en Arganzuela el marido de la Pedroche, por aquí anda el tirado de Carbonell, y si, la Chenoa si vive en un piso caro al lado de mi bloque, y algún famosete que me dejó. Pero pisos normalitos, nada del otro mundo.



el actor de La que se avecina, y un argentino que hizo Lucia y el sexo y su novio tambien, segun una forera de cotilleando ARganzuella es al nueva Marbella madrileña. WTF !!! La choni de AR vivio con Garci y el Oscar por algun chalet del barrio por virgen de atocha, que es arganzuela ¿no?
Lo de Chenoa no lo sabia. EL tio bueno ese friega sartenes dice que vive en un BARRIO porque ellos son de ¿Vallecas?


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (7 Dic 2022)

Perrosachez dijo:


> No vibra porque no pasan coches por debajo, es más lo coches más cercanos pasan por el Paseo de Yeserías, a 10 metros del inicio de puente. Lo cruzo a diario y no vibra nada, si acaso cuando se cuelgan los #alternativos# a hacer una especie de gimnasia.



yo es que soy hiper sensible y lo note. No exagero. mis amigos NO lo notaban, yo si. La primera pasarela cercana al matadero.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (7 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> No hay más remedio porque se debe dejar un itinerario en ibérico entre Avilés y Sagunto para los trenes de chapa asturianos, que son las mercancías más importantes que ahora mismo mueve el ferrocarril español. Y eso se hará en ibérico por muchos años.



pero tienen la via del siglo XIX; que lo es, es de esa epoca (Rothschilld via marques de URQUIJO) ¿no? mejor que vaya el mercancias por el Pajares antiguo, no por el ave. Digo yo. Me parece escandaloso que tenga un eje antiguo.


----------



## frangelico (7 Dic 2022)

La cosa es que en otros sitios hay también grandes proyectos









Paris : à quoi ressemblera la Gare du Nord, rénovée d'ici aux JO 2024 ?


Abandonnée fin 2021, l'importante rénovation de la Gare du Nord doit muer – comme présenté par Gares & Connexions en mars dernier – en un projet moins ambitieux sous le nom d'«Horizon 2024». Réunis en conseil d'administration, les élus qui siègent au sein d'Ile-de-France Mobilités ont voté en ce...




www.cnews.fr













Paris : le projet de rénovation de la gare d'Austerlitz continue de faire grincer des dents


C'est un projet bien avancé, qui continue pourtant de faire grincer des dents. La rénovation de la gare d'Austerlitz – avec la création d'immeubles de bureaux et de logements et d'un centre commercial – est loin de mettre tout le monde d'accord, jusqu'à en alerter le président de la République.




www.cnews.fr













Un nouveau gratte-ciel verra bientôt le jour aux portes de Paris


EN IMAGES - D’ici 2024, un gratte-ciel de 180 mètres de haut émergera d’un grand projet d’aménagement du futur quartier Bercy-Charenton qui s’étend sur 12 hectares.




immobilier.lefigaro.fr










El hecho diferencial de Madrid es que desde 2008 todo va lento o está congelado.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (7 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1284043
> 
> El hecho diferencial de Madrid es que desde 2008 todo va lento o está congelado.



Creo que *Batignolles* ya esta acabado. No me suelo meter en el hilo de obras de Paris de skyscrapper pero me suena ver hace un ño o asi el barrio este y estaba todo para entregar. Hay un forero en ese foro, creo que en el subforo frances, foro del que me echaron por poner verde al psoe, lo que lees, que lleva al dia y tiene un mapa de google de las canteras de todo Paris y banlieu.

BERCY es todo nuevo y cool, estuve hace 10 años en la cinemateque que es de GERHY.


----------



## Perrosachez (7 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> yo es que soy hiper sensible y lo note. No exagero. mis amigos NO lo notaban, yo si. La primera pasarela cercana al matadero.



Ahhh pensaba que hablabas del puente ese de hierro que hizo Gallardon. Bueno las otras pasarelas tienen sus años y hay de todo.


----------



## frangelico (7 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Creo que *Batignolles* ya esta acabado. No me suelo meter en el hilo de obras de Paris de skyscrapper pero me suena ver hace un ño o asi el barrio este y estaba todo para entregar. Hay un forero en ese foro, creo que en el subforo frances, foro del que me echaron por poner verde al psoe, lo que lees, que lleva al dia y tiene un mapa de google de las canteras de todo Paris y banlieu.
> 
> BERCY es todo nuevo y cool, estuve hace 10 años en la cinemateque que es de GERHY.



Está, si. La cuestión es que la horquilla temporal del proyecto ha sido mucho más corta que la de Chamartín, cuando arrancó ya se llevaba mucho tiempo hablando de la operación madrileña, que aún sigue sin empezar.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (7 Dic 2022)

Perrosachez dijo:


> Ahhh pensaba que hablabas del puente ese de hierro que hizo Gallardon. Bueno las otras pasarelas tienen sus anos y hay de todo.



No, no la primera que esté donde el matadero. ¿Puente de hierro?, voy a mirar. Pues no se si lo cruce. no se.
pone que hay *33 puentes*
33. 33 y eso que lo hizo el PP ¿no? pos ya saben.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (7 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> cuando arrancó ya se llevaba mucho tiempo hablando de la operación madrileña, que aún sigue sin empezar.



yo iba a BUP y ya se hablaba en los 90s.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (7 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Un nouveau gratte-ciel verra bientôt le jour aux portes de Paris
> 
> 
> EN IMAGES - D’ici 2024, un gratte-ciel de 180 mètres de haut émergera d’un grand projet d’aménagement du futur quartier Bercy-Charenton qui s’étend sur 12 hectares.
> ...



Es bonito. No esta mal. 
Creo que la espantosa torre de Montparnasse la iban a rediseñar y reformar, mira que es un truño-.


----------



## Perrosachez (7 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> el actor de La que se avecina, y un argentino que hizo Lucia y el sexo y su novio tambien, segun una forera de cotilleando ARganzuella es al nueva Marbella madrileña. WTF !!! La choni de AR vivio con Garci y el Oscar por algun chalet del barrio por virgen de atocha, que es arganzuela ¿no?
> Lo de Chenoa no lo sabia. EL tio bueno ese friega sartenes dice que vive en un BARRIO porque ellos son de ¿Vallecas?



Si el actor de la que se avecina iba al gimnasio de mi hijo, ya cerrado por cierto en la calle San Isidoro de Sevilla, ese actor argentino no sé quién es, y el barrio Virgen de Atocha si existe, no está por Atocha.
Y el friega sartenes no se a quien te refieres, si es Carbonell el de Toreros Muertos procede de Cádiz, bien aparejado con una Navarra que tiene dos dedos de cabeza, y lo peor es que su hija nació mal de las piernas, es guapísima pero coincidí con ella en el parque con mi hijo de su edad y me daba pena porque es buena chica, no como el gilipoyas del Carbonell.
También anda por aquí el progre del Alberto San Juan.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (7 Dic 2022)

Perrosachez dijo:


> el friega sartenes no se a quien te refieres



Dabiz Muñoz


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (7 Dic 2022)

Perrosachez dijo:


> es guapísima pero coincidí con ella en el parque con mi hijo de su edad y me daba pena porque es buena chica, no como el gilipoyas del Carbonell.



El padre la ha paseado por SALVAME y otros programas varias veces. A mi me parecio muy creida. 
¿Albero San Juan? se le paso el arroz, fue guapo, y le pillaron follando en una playa, ahi esta google, fue de los primeros que internet viralizo.


----------



## frankie83 (7 Dic 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Reforma Bernabéu , operación Chamartín , reforma estación Chamartín , reforma hospital la paz , nudo norte , reforma azca . Madrid Ciudad top a nivel mundial junto a Singapur ( N york , Paris o Londres ni las nombro porque son estercoleros en todo sentido )
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1230452
> Ver archivo adjunto 1262369
> ...



Chamartin es una pocilga digna de cualquier ciudad mediana de Europa, tienen que rehacerla solo para que esté a la altura..

solo con caminar un día desde waterloo station hacia el centro de Londres de te quita la tontería, madrid sigue siendo un pueblo en comparación


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (7 Dic 2022)

Perrosachez dijo:


> ese actor argentino no sé quién es








Daniel Freire - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Ana y los 7 (que no vi)


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (7 Dic 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Chamartin es una *pocilga* digna de cualquier ciudad mediana de Europa, tienen que rehacerla solo para que esté a la altura..
> 
> *solo con caminar un día desde waterloo station hacia el centro de Londres de te quita la tontería, madrid sigue siendo un pueblo en comparación*



I agree.


----------



## Perrosachez (7 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> El padre la ha paseado por SALVAME y otros programas varias veces. A mi me parecio muy creida.
> ¿Albero San Juan? se le paso el arroz, fue guapo, y le pillaron follando en una playa, ahi esta google, fue de los primeros que internet viralizo.



Ya, pero la chica no puede andar, tiene una enfermedad crónica, es una pena. El Alberto San Juan es un full, pero vamos ni me va ni me viene, tira para gilipoyas integral, eso sí.


----------



## Perrosachez (7 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Daniel Freire - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bufff ni me suena, en Ribera de Curtidores si pululan algunos actores que están en la pomada y el del concurso Ahora Caigo tambien


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (7 Dic 2022)

Perrosachez dijo:


> Ya, pero la chica no puede andar, tiene una enfermedad crónica, es una pena.



Eh, ¿no ha mejorado y operado varias veces? En fotos sale de pie, creo que ella anda si, al menos con muletas.


----------



## Perrosachez (7 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Eh, ¿no ha mejorado y operado varias veces? En fotos sale de pie, creo que ella anda si, al menos con muletas.



Operaciones? Ha tenido muchas y sí, si anda con muletas. Una pena, la verdad.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (7 Dic 2022)

Perrosachez dijo:


> Ribera de Curtidores



Veo que cruza Puerta de Toledo, es que me sonaba que eso es RASTRO ¿y Lavapies? Todo el centro historico esta lleno de famosos, viven todos por ahi. *Sus EGOS necesitan que los miren siempre.*


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (7 Dic 2022)

Perrosachez dijo:


> Operaciones? Ha tenido muchas y sí, si anda con muletas. Una pena, la verdad.



Pero ella anda, es que me parece peor que no andase nada, que estuviese en silla de ruedas.


----------



## andresitozgz (7 Dic 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Reforma Bernabéu , operación Chamartín , reforma estación Chamartín , reforma hospital la paz , nudo norte , reforma azca . Madrid Ciudad top a nivel mundial junto a Singapur ( N york , Paris o Londres ni las nombro porque son estercoleros en todo sentido )
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1230452
> Ver archivo adjunto 1262369
> ...



Barcelona decía lo mismo hace unos años...


----------



## frangelico (7 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> pero tienen la via del siglo XIX; que lo es, es de esa epoca (Rothschilld via marques de URQUIJO) ¿no? mejor que vaya el mercancias por el Pajares antiguo, no por el ave. Digo yo. Me parece escandaloso que tenga un eje antiguo.



Es que da igual porque desde Pola de Lena a Gijon solo hay un trazado, el ibérico. Y además los trenes pueden ser más largos y pesados por el tunel


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (7 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> desde Pola de Lena a Gijon solo hay un trazado



como sabras, no hay mucho suelo disponible en esa franja de Asturias, esta todo ya muy construido. No se como ha llegado o por donde a Oviedo, no se.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (7 Dic 2022)

andresitozgz dijo:


> Barcelona decía lo mismo hace unos años...



BCN tiene más edificios punteros desde siempre, hasta escuelas y movimientos de arquitectura. Madrid va con *medio siglo de retraso* en arquitectura, pero mira Madrid tiene algun edifcio art-deco, que en BCN creo que no hay, y varios racionalistas y el precioso de la gran via, cine Capitol, que parece aleman de Metropolis.

ART DECO / mezcla racionalista madrid
¿Quien ha *robado* esos paneles de bronce del entresuelo? Ahora son de plastico, o lo parecen. ¿Algun general o ministro franquista con buen gusto? ¿el terror rojo? ¿algun exiliado del psoe en MX?

Hoy es la discoteca KAPITAL, c/ atocha.


----------



## Chas2 (7 Dic 2022)

Madrid mientras esté llena de panchitos, moros y chinos NUNCA podrá ser top ni mundial ni europea.
Incomprensiblemente Guarralona sigue teniendo más turismo internacional...


----------



## Andrés Hurtado (7 Dic 2022)

Madrid, un infecto estercolero covidiano donde la tortura infantil fue tolerada e incluso aplaudida durante casi dos años. La vergüenza y el hazmerreír del mundo civilizado.









Tortura infantil en Madrid, España - Child torture in Madrid, Spain


Así se torturó a los niños en Madrid, España, desde septiembre de 2020 hasta abril de 2022. This is how children were tortured in Spain between September 2020 and April 2022.




odysee.com


----------



## Rustin (7 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Que tener "los rascacielos más altos de Europa" o que un estadio de fútbol sea "el mejor del mundo", a mi personalmente no me dice nada.
> Llámame aldeano, pero prefiero vivir en un bosque con una cabaña de madera nórdica y alejado de las ciudades y su locura deshumanizadora asociada.
> Vamos, es que me das un piso gratis en Madrid, y no te lo cojo.
> Una ciudad no es calidad de vida os pongáis como os pongáis. Luego estáis 11 meses al año remando como hijosdeputa para veniros 15 días a la playita o la montañita en la que yo vivo todo el año por 1/3 de lo que gastáis en gasofa pa ir a currar.
> ...



Enmárquese este comentario. Fin del hilo!


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (7 Dic 2022)

¿ Tanto cuesta aceptar que Madrid va como un cohete ? Mirad el resto de comunidades y decidme si hay tantas grúas y proyectos como los hay en Madrid . Barcelona tiene un gran problema y es que es una ciudad limitada por la montaña , no se puede hacer mucho mas de lo ya hecho . Barcelona esta totalmente destruida por la gran cantidad de moros que hay . Hay una lista enorme de proyectos en el sagrado Madrid , aqui los he enumerado pero son muchos mas


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (7 Dic 2022)

Es mas yo no se porque he puesto que en 5 años Madrid va a ser espectacular . Madrid ya es espectacular y en el 2024 la ciudad va a estar totalmente irreconocible y se codeara con Singapur


----------



## LeeMarvin (10 Dic 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> De todas formas no comparemos ya Madrid con Barcelona . Madrid la podemos comparar con Singapur , Zurich o ciudades por el estilo .



No, no es comparable a Barcelona. Bcn es para el turisteo y servicios y un poquito de industria que todavía queda en el área metropolitana.
Pero Madrid no es una plaza de primera en lo financiero, está aún lejos.
La península está lejos de la Banana Azul europea que es dónde se concentra la riqueza y se nota.


----------



## Murray's (10 Dic 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Es mas yo no se porque he puesto que en 5 años Madrid va a ser espectacular . Madrid ya es espectacular y en el 2024 la *ciudad va a estar totalmente irreconocible y se codeara con Singapur*


----------



## Murray's (10 Dic 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> ¿ Tanto cuesta aceptar que Madrid va como un cohete ? Mirad el resto de comunidades y decidme si hay tantas grúas y proyectos como los hay en Madrid . Barcelona tiene un gran problema y es que es una ciudad limitada por la montaña , no se puede hacer mucho mas de lo ya hecho . Barcelona esta totalmente destruida por la gran cantidad de moros que hay . Hay una lista enorme de proyectos en el sagrado Madrid , aqui los he enumerado pero son muchos mas



Y en madrid hay panchos y bandas latinas peligrosas
Menas que os los mandan fresquitos cada semana


----------



## UpSpain (10 Dic 2022)

Madrid y Malaga M&M , no hay más


----------



## Murray's (10 Dic 2022)

Chas2 dijo:


> Madrid mientras esté llena de panchitos, moros y chinos NUNCA podrá ser top ni mundial ni europea.
> Incomprensiblemente Guarralona sigue teniendo más turismo internacional...



Barcelona tiene playa.


----------



## EnKli (10 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Barcelona tiene playa.



La peor de todo el Mediterráneo, sí


----------



## Arístides (10 Dic 2022)

Perrosachez dijo:


> Lo es ya Madrid es la mejor ciudad de España para vivir, prospera, Cosmopolita y acogedora, para desgracia del subnormal de @Arístides



Pues hay menos britanicos, franceses, italianos, rusos, alemanes etc que en Barcelona a pesar de ser esta mas pequena.






Mad Max: - Seguimiento, OTOÑO-VERANO SANGRIENTO en MADRID:20 apuñalados en 20 días, 8 heridos graves en 6 días, 5 asesinatos en 1 mes, robo de relojes a pistola.


https://www.abc.es/espana/madrid/herido-grave-varon-anos-tras-apunalado-nuca-20221209102629-nt.html https://www.elconfidencial.com/espana/madrid/2022-11-28/sospechosa-llamada-caso-milena-desaparecida-escort_3531355/




www.burbuja.info






*Madrid además de ser la ciudad peninsular con mas marroquies y dominicanos y tener la mayor mezquita de España,* ya tiene PRECEDENTES de disturbios africanos a tiro limpio y navajazos: recordemos los disturbios de la Copa Africa y los de manteros... los senegales debaten a tiros con argelinos en pleno centro de Madrid y montan disturbios raciales que ni en Sudafrica.


La mayor mezquita de España y Europa esta en Madrid.


*A tiro limpio Argelinos vs Senegaleses en pleno centro de Madrid tras la Copa África:*









Terror en Lavapiés: disparos, navajazos y heridos por la final de la Copa de África


La victoria de Argelia contra Senegal desató el caos en el barrio madrileño y se registraron enfrentamientos con la Policía Nacional.




www.elespanol.com









*Datos oficiales, Madrid quíntuple de asesinatos que Barcelona,+ record de Madrid en violaciones:









Sociedad: - ¿Qué pasa en Madrid con las violaciones?. ¿Por qué tiene el mayor número de agresiones sexuales?. Datos del INE inside.


Además de muchos más asesinaros y secuestros: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/datos-oficiales-madrid-quintuple-de-asesinatos-que-barcelona-secuestros-violaciones-delitos-narco-robos-coches-total-y-x-persona.1773524/...




www.burbuja.info













Sucesos: - Datos oficiales, 2022. Madrid 10 ASESINATOS vs Barcelona 2, (y Madrid + secuestros,+ violaciones,+ delitos narco,+ robos coches, total y x persona)


Viene de: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/madrid-triple-de-asesinatos-cuadruple-de-secuestros-que-otras-capitales-en-2021-apunalamientos-cada-noche-segun-telemadrid.1646396/page-22#...




www.burbuja.info













Noticia: - Madrid:TRIPLE de asesinatos&CUADRUPLE de secuestros que otras capitales en 2021. "Apuñalamientos cada noche" según TeleMadrid.


Se advirtió en este foro, que nos os engañen los CM´s que intentan ocultarlo: Madrid (con el doble de habitantes que la siguiente ciudad) ya triplica el numero de asesinatos (y tiroteos , apuñalamientos. amputaciones) y cuadriplica el de los secuestros en otras ciudades, liderando el número...




www.burbuja.info




*

*Un día cualquiera en Madrid: la M30 cortada por unos bandoleros armados con hachas y machetes + asalto a un coche pistola en mano:*












Una banda asalta con pistolas a la presidenta de Eulen en una emboscada cuando iba en coche en Madrid


El escolta de María José Álvarez Mezquíriz disparó a los atacantes, que encajonaron el vehículo de la empresaria entre dos coches la madrugada del lunes cuando regresaba a casa. El ataque se produce tras el duro enfrentamiento de sus hermanos por el control de la empresa de servicios y...




www.burbuja.info




:


----------



## Arístides (10 Dic 2022)

EnKli dijo:


> La peor de todo el Mediterráneo, sí



Por eso es la ciudad más turística de España.


----------



## Arístides (10 Dic 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> ¿ Tanto cuesta aceptar que Madrid va como un cohete ? Mirad el resto de comunidades y decidme si hay tantas grúas y proyectos como los hay en Madrid . Barcelona tiene un gran problema y es que es una ciudad limitada por la montaña , no se puede hacer mucho mas de lo ya hecho . Barcelona esta totalmente destruida por la gran cantidad de moros que hay . Hay una lista enorme de proyectos en el sagrado Madrid , aqui los he enumerado pero son muchos mas



La mayor mezquita de España y de su clase en Europa: La de la M30 en Madrid.

Ciudad con ,más marroquíes de ña península : Madrid.

Madrid va como un tiro...en creación de nuevos funcis es imbatible.








Ver archivo adjunto 1287091


Ver archivo adjunto 1287091


----------



## Arístides (10 Dic 2022)

LeeMarvin dijo:


> No, no es comparable a Barcelona. Bcn es para el turisteo y servicios y un poquito de industria que todavía queda en el área metropolitana.
> Pero Madrid no es una plaza de primera en lo financiero, está aún lejos.
> La península está lejos de la Banana Azul europea que es dónde se concentra la riqueza y se nota.




Barcelona es turismo y playa, es evidentes, las cifras cantan, Madrid es una gran potencia exportadora:









Ver archivo adjunto 1287091


----------



## Arístides (10 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Y en madrid hay panchos y bandas latinas peligrosas
> Menas que os los mandan fresquitos cada semana



Madrid es la ciudad con más marroquíes de la península, la mayor mezquita de España no están en Madrid por casualidad.


----------



## EnKli (10 Dic 2022)

Arístides dijo:


> Por eso es la ciudad más turística de España.



La India tiene mucho turismo también, pero es un pozo de mierda como Barcelona


----------



## Arístides (10 Dic 2022)

EnKli dijo:


> La India tiene mucho turismo también, pero es un pozo de mierda como Barcelona



La India dice...en Barcelona hay más residentes franceses, italianos, británicos, alemanes etc, que en Madrid con la mitad de población, pero marroquíes hay más en Madrid así que ya sabes donde está La India ibérica.

Madrid tiene el quíntuple de asesinatos, hasta el cuádruple de secuestros, más violaciones totales y por persona, disturbios de afircanos en pleno centro...

*Un dia cualquiera en Madrid, agonia de una menor de edad tras ser ejecutado de un disparo en la cabeza en plena calle...ni en la India pasa esto:*















Abuelo del menor tiroteado en Villaverde: "Su mamá lo vio muriéndose"


El domingo por la noche, un menor de 15 años ha fallecido por arma de fuego y otro joven de 21 años ha resultado herido grave también por bala en...




www.telemadrid.es





05 de diciembre de 2022 - 20:59 (Actualizado: 05 de diciembre de 2022 - 21:14)
REDACCIÓN

El domingo por la noche, un *menor de 15 años ha fallecido por arma de fuego* y otro joven de 21 años ha resultado *herido grave* también por bala en el parque infantil de la *calle de Angosta* del distrito de Villaverde. Al parecer, el asesino disparó sin mediar palabra a las víctimas, que se encontraban sentados en un banco.
Cuando llegaron al lugar efectivos del *Samur-Protección Civil* se encontraron con al menor en parada cardiorrespiratoria y tras *40 minutos de maniobras de reanimación* no lograron revertir su situación. A su vez, atendieron también al otro chico, de 21 años, también con heridas por arma de fuego en la zona abdominal. Fue *estabilizado y trasladado en estado grave* al Hospital 12 de Octubre.

Un equipo de Madrid Directo ha tenido la oportunidad de hablar con *Ramón, abuelo de la víctima*. "Me dijeron: Ramón, han dado un tiro a William. Y vine corriendo, pero la policía llegó junto conmigo y no me dejaron ni siquiera abrazarlo. Su mamá oyó los disparos y cuando ellos vocearon, los chavalitos, ella se asomó y de ahí entonces bajó, quiere decir que lo vio muriéndose", declara entre lágrimas.
*Domingo, vecino de la zona*, se encontraba con el padre de la víctima en el momento del suceso. Según parece, William acababa de bajar a la calle. "Terminaba de levantarse y le dijo a la mamá: mami voy para abajo", afirma. Minutos después recibió el disparo.
*La policía busca ahora al asesino del joven de 15 años*. "Me gustaría preguntarle a él, a su familia, a su papá, a su mamá, a sus hermanos, que si ellos durmieron tranquilos en su casa después de lo que hicieron", nos cuenta su abuelo.


----------



## Murray's (10 Dic 2022)

Madrid está estancadísima como el resto de España y casi que europa, solo tenemos que ver lo que tardan en construir torres de 100 o 120m de altura, y que en Asia, EEUU,emiratos arabes... te hacen a diario a kilos, de esas y hasta el triple de altura, como si hicieran rosquillas.


----------



## EnKli (10 Dic 2022)

Arístides dijo:


> La India dice...en Barcelona hay más residentes franceses, italianos, británicos, alemanes etc, que en Madrid con la mitad de población, pero marroquíes hay más en Madrid así que ya sabes donde está La India ibérica.
> 
> Madrid tiene el quíntuple de asesinatos, hasta el cuádruple de secuestros, más violaciones totales y por persona, disturbios de afircanos en pleno centro...
> 
> ...



No sabía que la India tenia muchos marroquíes.

Eres algo cortito verdad? Cuánto turismo tiene Copenhague?


----------



## Arístides (10 Dic 2022)

EnKli dijo:


> No sabía que la India tenia muchos marroquíes.
> 
> Eres algo cortito verdad? Cuánto turismo tiene Copenhague?



¿ Eres retrasado no?.

Copenhage no tiene una de las mezquitas más grandes de Europa ni asesinan de un disparo en la cabeza en plena calle a menores, ni hay disturbios de senegaleses en el centro....como sí sucede en Madrid.

¿ Por qué no explicas en Barcelona hay más residentes británicos, franceses, alemanes, etc,, que en Madrid con la mitad de población?.

¿ Por la playita ?.

















Los nueve monumentos patrimonio de la humanidad en Barcelona


El modernismo catalán y la figura de Antoni Gaudí copan el reconocimiento de la Unesco




www.larazon.es


----------



## Perrosachez (10 Dic 2022)

EnKli dijo:


> No sabía que la India tenia muchos marroquíes.
> 
> Eres algo cortito verdad? Cuánto turismo tiene Copenhague?



No discutas con el enfermo mental de @Arístides , es perder el tiempo.


----------



## Arístides (10 Dic 2022)

Perrosachez dijo:


> No discutas con el enfermo mental de @Arístides , es perder el tiempo.


----------



## la_trotona (10 Dic 2022)

__





Anexo:Áreas metropolitanas de la Unión Europea por PIB - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Área metropolitana de Madrid, sólo lo supera París en Europa, Barcelona está algo más debajo, Madrid manda.


----------



## la_trotona (10 Dic 2022)

Infografía: El peso de las capitales en la economía


Este gráfico muestra el porcentaje en el que el PIB de los países se modifica si no se incluye la capital.




es.statista.com





Por cierto, España de los países donde meos influye la capital en el PIB.


----------



## FatalFary (10 Dic 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En inglés está más actualizado:









List of EU metropolitan areas by GDP - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Mig29 (10 Dic 2022)

He ido esta semana, y la verdad es que cada vez veo mas gentuza por las calles, fui a una joyería de confianza y me dijeron que cada vez se aprecia mas inseguridad ya hasta en el centro(muchos robos de relojes últimamente). 
En 5 años Madrid también va a estar irreconocible desde el punto de vista de la inseguridad, con bandas latinas campando a sus anchas en cada vez mas barrios.


----------



## la_trotona (10 Dic 2022)

Mig29 dijo:


> He ido esta semana, y la verdad es que cada vez veo mas gentuza por las calles, fui a una joyería de confianza y me dijeron que cada vez se aprecia mas inseguridad ya hasta en el centro(muchos robos de relojes últimamente).
> En 5 años Madrid también va a estar irreconocible desde el punto de vista de la inseguridad, con bandas latinas campando a sus anchas en cada vez mas barrios.



Ahí totalmente de acuerdo, y si no se sigue una política de deportación e immigración seria, poco se podrá hacer.


----------



## Perrosachez (11 Dic 2022)

Arístides dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1287131



Nutrete subnormal gay


----------



## Perrosachez (11 Dic 2022)

Arístides dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1287131



Toma subnormal


----------



## vladimirovich (11 Dic 2022)

Puntera dice...creo que empecé a oír hablar de la operación Chamartín (o como se llame ahora), cuando estaba en la universidad, y creo que moriré sin verla terminada....y en ese lapso de tiempo en China han construido decenas y decenas de miles de rascacielos.

Y al final creo que esa obra mastodóntica (que en China se la consideraría remodelación del centro de una pequeña ciudad de provincias) va a consistir en una unas cuantas Vpo (a repartir entre los vástagos de los políticos), un parquecillo y 3 o 4 mediacielos.

Dantesco es poco.


----------



## sepultada en guano (11 Dic 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puaf, pero si entre la primera y la segunda la diferencia es 5 a 1. 
En realidad madrid está a la par que milán y barcelona a la par que roma.


----------



## la_trotona (11 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Puaf, pero si entre la primera y la segunda la diferencia es 5 a 1.
> En realidad madrid está a la par que milán y barcelona a la par que roma.



Milán es la capital económica de Lombardía, región que algunos años era la más rica de Europa, no está nada mal la verdad.


----------



## frangelico (11 Dic 2022)

Perrosachez dijo:


> Toma subnormal



Lo que si tuvo Madrid hasta 2019 fue la mayor esperanza de vida de Europa. Ya no se si eso as recuperará alguna vez.


----------



## sepultada en guano (11 Dic 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Milán es la capital económica de Lombardía, región que algunos años era la más rica de Europa, no está nada mal la verdad.



También depende de la población, y que básicamente el autor del hestudio ha omitido Londres y Moscú porque no están en la UE. Que no estarán, pero Londres está donde está y es lo que es.


----------



## Arístides (11 Dic 2022)

Policías diciendo a los españoles que no pueden pasar al centro de la Puerta del Sol , por la celebración de los marroquis. Dicen que cumplen órdenes.


[/QUOTE]


----------



## la_trotona (11 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> También depende de la población, y que básicamente el autor del hestudio ha omitido Londres y Moscú porque no están en la UE. Que no estarán, pero Londres está donde está y es lo que es.



Aún así, Londres y París y después Madrid nada menos, también Madrid es la cuarta plaza financiera europea después de Londres, París y Frankfurt.


----------



## la_trotona (11 Dic 2022)

Arístides dijo:


> Policías diciendo a los españoles que no pueden pasar al centro de la Puerta del Sol , por la celebración de los marroquis. Dicen que cumplen órdenes.



[/QUOTE]
Simplemente, increíble.


----------



## frangelico (11 Dic 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Aún así, Londres y París y después Madrid nada menos, también Madrid es la cuarta plaza financiera europea después de Londres, París y Frankfurt.



Madrid tiene cosas y un cierto potencial, y últimamente el chorro de dinero latinoamericano me temo que de muy dudoso origen, pero bueno, al final somos un narcoestado y no estamos para remilgos.

Pero tiene también cosas preocupantes y una es la baja inversión pública desde 2008 (hay las mismas autopistas, trenes o metro que entonces), los proyectos muy brillantes en .ppt que no acaban de salir y recientemente el desplome de los indicadores sanitarios y de seguridad, que al final nos vamos "catalanizando" en eso ante la pasividad policial seguramente por órdenes políticas.


----------



## la_trotona (11 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Madrid tiene cosas y un cierto potencial, y últimamente el chorro de dinero latinoamericano me temo que de muy dudoso origen, pero bueno, al final somos un narcoestado y no estamos para remilgos.
> 
> Pero tiene también cosas preocupantes y una es la baja inversión pública desde 2008 (hay las mismas autopistas, trenes o metro que entonces), los proyectos muy brillantes en .ppt que no acaban de salir y recientemente el desplome de los indicadores sanitarios y de seguridad, que al final nos vamos "catalanizando" en eso ante la pasividad policial seguramente por órdenes políticas.



Totalmente de acuerdo, sobre todo en trenes o metro, por mucho que a los de otras partes de España estén siempre rabiando que todas las infraestructuras van a Madrid y demás, cuando son todas muy utilizadas, a diferencia de algunas autovías que gran parte del tramo va prácticamente vacío.


----------



## la_trotona (11 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Madrid tiene cosas y un cierto potencial, y últimamente el chorro de dinero latinoamericano me temo que de muy dudoso origen, pero bueno, al final somos un narcoestado y no estamos para remilgos.
> 
> Pero tiene también cosas preocupantes y una es la baja inversión pública desde 2008 (hay las mismas autopistas, trenes o metro que entonces), los proyectos muy brillantes en .ppt que no acaban de salir y recientemente el desplome de los indicadores sanitarios y de seguridad, que al final nos vamos "catalanizando" en eso ante la pasividad policial seguramente por órdenes políticas.



Al menos los manteros no campan a sus anchas en Sol, el gran problema es la policía nacional que recibe órdenes de delegación de gobierno.


----------



## Perro marroquí (14 Dic 2022)

Señores y señoras :
Brutal la reforma de la estación de Chamartin . Madrid va lanzada a ser la mejor ciudad del mundo :


----------



## Perro marroquí (14 Dic 2022)

Señores y señoras :
Brutal la reforma de la estación de Chamartin . Madrid va lanzada a ser la mejor ciudad del mundo :
Ver archivo adjunto 1292623
Ver archivo adjunto 1292624
Ver archivo adjunto 1292625


Ver archivo adjunto 1292626


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (15 Dic 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Señores y señoras :
> Brutal la reforma de la estación de Chamartin . Madrid va lanzada a ser la mejor ciudad del mundo :
> Ver archivo adjunto 1292623
> Ver archivo adjunto 1292624
> ...



Lo brutal es que es madrit y las obras no empezaran hasta 2030.
Y terminaran en 2050, chupandose 2 o 3 crisis por delante, y haciendole varios downgrading al proyecto.

Cuando se termine la estacion sera cutre y desfasadísima.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (15 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Luego estáis 11 meses al año remando como hijosdeputa para veniros 15 días a la playita o la montañita en la que yo vivo todo el año



Luego estás 11 meses al año remando como un hijoputa para irte el puente de Diciembre a comprar lotería a Doña Manolita y a ver el Rey León.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (15 Dic 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Luego estás 11 meses al año remando como un hijoputa para irte el puente de Diciembre a comprar lotería a Doña Manolita y a ver el Rey León.



y tomar algo en la mallorquina, aparcando por supuesto en el paseo del rey que es mas barato .... 

mucha gente que dice que esta deseando irse a vivir al campo en el fondo no son mas que fantasias cottagecore, los alejas un poco de centros de salud, de centro comercial, de un minimo de actividades urbanas y se aburren como ostras.

por otro lado, no nos engañemos, dependiendo de la edad de cada uno y de lo que haya vivido una vida retirada puede ser un premio o una tortura. llevate a una persona de veintipico al campo, sobre todo si es hembra y a la que pueda se larga si es que no se le ha ido la cabeza antes. seamos realistas, los humanos somos como somos, y si casi todo lo que gusta esta masificado es porque en general al humano le gusta estar con humanos.


----------



## cafrestan4 (15 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> ante la pasividad policial seguramente por órdenes políticas.



la incomprensible musa del foro siempre dice que el insufrible titire que nos gobierna, boicotea Madrid, y creo que ella tiene razon.


----------



## Saco de papas (15 Dic 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


>



jajajaja pero que cutrería es esta jajajajaja

Le falta los chinos haciendo comida.


----------



## Perro marroquí (18 Dic 2022)

aguatico de pescaico dijo:


> Lo brutal es que es madrit y las obras no empezaran hasta 2030.
> Y terminaran en 2050, chupandose 2 o 3 crisis por delante, y haciendole varios downgrading al proyecto.
> 
> Cuando se termine la estacion sera cutre y desfasadísima.



Ya han empezado las obras bocachancla


----------



## Perro marroquí (18 Dic 2022)

Simulación de cómo se verá el skyline de madrid


----------



## Galvani (18 Dic 2022)

Con la ruina que tenemos y tendremos en aumento se pueden meter las obras para los ricos por el culo. El del hilo es muy obtuso. Zona de Madrid para ricos y zona para pobres (que son casi todos) Vivir en Madrid ya es una condena, y eso que hay "trabajo" Sueldos de mierda, inmigrantes, aglomeración, estrés... Ah y todo eso tan chulo lo pagan los curritos.


----------



## Galvani (18 Dic 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Señores y señoras :
> Brutal la reforma de la estación de Chamartin . Madrid va lanzada a ser la mejor ciudad del mundo :
> Ver archivo adjunto 1292623
> Ver archivo adjunto 1292624
> ...



Para quien tenga pasta podría llegar a ser. Para el que no y no sea paguitero un infierno de gasto.


----------



## Galvani (18 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Madrid tiene cosas y un cierto potencial, y últimamente el chorro de dinero latinoamericano me temo que de muy dudoso origen, pero bueno, al final somos un narcoestado y no estamos para remilgos.
> 
> Pero tiene también cosas preocupantes y una es la baja inversión pública desde 2008 (hay las mismas autopistas, trenes o metro que entonces), los proyectos muy brillantes en .ppt que no acaban de salir y recientemente el desplome de los indicadores sanitarios y de seguridad, que al final nos vamos "catalanizando" en eso ante la pasividad policial seguramente por órdenes políticas.



El transporte (metro sobre todo) da vergüenza tener los vagones de hace 30 años al menos y lo colapsado que está en horas punta tren y metro. Después Atocha se ha quedado enana. Por no hablar de las dos o tres huelgas al año de tren y metro.


----------



## la_trotona (18 Dic 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> El transporte (metro sobre todo) da vergüenza tener los vagones de hace 30 años al menos y lo colapsado que está en horas punta tren y metro. Después Atocha se ha quedado enana. Por no hablar de las dos o tres huelgas al año de tren y metro.



¿Has estado en el metro de Múnich (la que se considera la ciudad más rica de Alemania) con la mayoría de vagones de hace más de 50 años? En ese metro algunas estaciones comparten línea y en hora punta te toca esperar bastante más que en Madrid, puesto que el metro que venga puede que sea de otra línea, y en estaciones muy centrales hay unos señores con chaleco para asegurar que no se queda nadie atrapado, dan el Ok y el metro puede salir, imagínate la poquita gente que va.

Mientras la cadencia sea corta y el metro funcione, no veo que haya que renovar trenes cada 10 años.


----------



## Galvani (18 Dic 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> ¿Has estado en el metro de Múnich (la que se considera la ciudad más rica de Alemania) con la mayoría de vagones de hace más de 50 años? En ese metro algunas estaciones comparten línea y en hora punta te toca esperar bastante más que en Madrid, puesto que el metro que venga puede que sea de otra línea, y en estaciones muy centrales hay unos señores con chaleco para asegurar que no se queda nadie atrapado, dan el Ok y el metro puede salir, imagínate la poquita gente que va.
> 
> Mientras la cadencia sea corta y el metro funcione, no veo que haya que renovar trenes cada 10 años.



No dudo que lo haya peor pero joder, que tienen 30 años al menos. Cadencia depende. Lo que se es que horas punta van a tope y eso no es una cadencia correcta. Madrid aumenta de poblacion cada año y hacen obras y demás pero no meten más trenes.


----------



## la_trotona (18 Dic 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> No dudo que lo haya peor pero joder, que tienen 30 años al menos. Cadencia depende. Lo que se es que horas punta van a tope y eso no es una cadencia correcta. Madrid aumenta de poblacion cada año y hacen obras y demás pero no meten más trenes.



¿Dime una ciudad grande que en horas punta no vayan llenos los metros? Y yo cojo por la mañana la línea 2, que va a Sol y va con gente, pero nada que ver con épocas que recuerdo que entrabas que casi ni podías respirar. Que tendrían que poner más metros en ciertas líneas, vale, están haciendo la mayor obra de metro de Europa ahora me parece, algo están intentando paliar.

Y sobre 30 años o más, mientras funcione da igual, no todo tiene por que ser nuevo. Vuelvo a decir en Múnich hay muchos tranvías con la carcasa que se ve de los 60 y no pasa nada, allí mientras les funciones les parece perfecto, lo de comprar por comprar y tirar algo que funciona bien no le ven sentido, a ver si cambiamos esa mentalidad aquí.


----------



## Galvani (18 Dic 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> ¿Dime una ciudad grande que en horas punta no vayan llenos los metros? Y yo cojo por la mañana la línea 2, que va a Sol y va con gente, pero nada que ver con épocas que recuerdo que entrabas que casi ni podías respirar. Que tendrían que poner más metros en ciertas líneas, vale, están haciendo la mayor obra de metro de Europa ahora me parece, algo están intentando paliar.
> 
> Y sobre 30 años o más, mientras funcione da igual, no todo tiene por que ser nuevo. Vuelvo a decir en Múnich hay muchos tranvías con la carcasa que se ve de los 60 y no pasa nada, allí mientras les funciones les parece perfecto, lo de comprar por comprar y tirar algo que funciona bien no le ven sentido, a ver si cambiamos esa mentalidad aquí.



Te da lo mismo, ya roban pasta por cualquier lado y luego ni hay pasta ni hay medios actualizados. Para lo de las máquinas de billetes ultramodernas, levantar calles para volverlas a asfaltar y demás cosas para elecciones si hay pasta. 

Yo cojo la C5 de tren, la 6 y la 5 de metro o sea que se bien lo que es el transporte. Pero hace 15 años recuerdo que era igual. Si hay colapso en horas punta, algo hay mal. Lo mismo aplica para las carreteras. 

Aquí tenemos un problema que en Alemania no tienen. Allí puedes vivir en Múnich o en cualquier ciudad media o pueblo, que si no es en una u otra trabajo hay. Aquí salvo Madrid, Barcelona y poco más no se puede vivir porque no hay nada. Salvo si eres funcionario. Solo por eso es mucho peor aquí todo lo que digo.


----------



## Redwill (18 Dic 2022)

Barcelona esta asi mucho antes que Madrid, ademas tiene mar, la gran lastima, los nazis y la izquierda que alli es un quiste, si no fuera por eso y de verdad en Barcelona se pudiera respirar el mismo ambiente que en el resto de españa preferiria Barcelona.

Madrid no tiene mar, es un secarral en medio de un paramo, una pena.


----------



## la_trotona (18 Dic 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Te da lo mismo, ya roban pasta por cualquier lado y luego ni hay pasta ni hay medios actualizados. Para lo de las máquinas de billetes ultramodernas, levantar calles para volverlas a asfaltar y demás cosas para elecciones si hay pasta.
> 
> Yo cojo la C5 de tren, la 6 y la 5 de metro o sea que se bien lo que es el transporte. Pero hace 15 años recuerdo que era igual. Si hay colapso en horas punta, algo hay mal. Lo mismo aplica para las carreteras.
> 
> Aquí tenemos un problema que en Alemania no tienen. Allí puedes vivir en Múnich o en cualquier ciudad media o pueblo, que si no es en una u otra trabajo hay. Aquí salvo Madrid, Barcelona y poco más no se puede vivir porque no hay nada. Salvo si eres funcionario. Solo por eso es mucho peor aquí todo lo que digo.



En Múnich en mi empresa, muchos eran de otra parte de Alemania, y algunos de pueblos decían que se estaban quedando sin gente por irse a las grandes ciudades, que haya más fábricas en ciudades más pequeñas y pueblos no indica que la mayoría de los trabajos se vayan concentrando en las ciudades.
Mira un ejemplo de concentración de trabajos relacionados con la ingeniería de datos, en qué ciudades se concentran.

Y sí, evidentemente en el metro habría que aumentar trenes y líneas, pero el ir en un vagón cómodo ni de broma, la capacidad es la que es, aquí y en Berlín.

Y sobre carreteras, se han construido la M-45, M-50 hace no tanto tiempo y siguen colapsadas, si todo el mundo va de unos sitios a otros a las mismas horas es lo que sucede, y si no queremos andar 20 minutos o utilizar el transporte públcio, pues el espacio es el que es.

Por eso el fomento de motos (hay cada vez más aparcamientos específicos para ellas) y de bicis.


----------



## la_trotona (18 Dic 2022)

Redwill dijo:


> Barcelona esta asi mucho antes que Madrid, ademas tiene mar, la gran lastima, los nazis y la izquierda que alli es un quiste, si no fuera por eso y de verdad en Barcelona se pudiera respirar el mismo ambiente que en el resto de españa preferiria Barcelona.
> 
> Madrid no tiene mar, es un secarral en medio de un paramo, una pena.



Lo de secarral queda muy bien, pero mira en embalses.net la capacidad embalsada en Madrid y Barcelona.


----------



## LeeMarvin (18 Dic 2022)

Alquilando pisos en el Barrio de Salamanca: “Solo tengo que encontrar a un tonto”


Poca oferta, madrileños ahogados, la exclusividad de la zona... De todo esto sacan provecho algunos como David De Gea, quien consiguió alquilar en 10 días un 'estudio' de 32m2 por 1.100€ al mes




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Redwill (18 Dic 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Lo de secarral queda muy bien, pero mira en embalses.net la capacidad embalsada en Madrid y Barcelona.



Cierto totalmente pero tio, los embalses joder no te sirven ni para mojarte los pies si eres un trabajador un dia libre estan petados, no me compares eso con la costa o una isla de españa, lo siento, madrid seria la ostia si estubiera a la altura entre valencia y marbella.


----------



## la_trotona (18 Dic 2022)

Redwill dijo:


> Cierto totalmente pero tio, los embalses joder no te sirven ni para mojarte los pies si eres un trabajador un dia libre estan petados, no me compares eso con la costa o una isla de españa, lo siento, madrid seria la ostia si estubiera a la altura entre valencia y marbella.



Que no tiene playa es evidente, pero la gente que vive al lado de la playa tampoco está todo el día bañándose y para eso están las piscinas.


----------



## Perro marroquí (19 Dic 2022)

Redwill dijo:


> Barcelona esta asi mucho antes que Madrid, ademas tiene mar, la gran lastima, los nazis y la izquierda que alli es un quiste, si no fuera por eso y de verdad en Barcelona se pudiera respirar el mismo ambiente que en el resto de españa preferiria Barcelona.
> 
> Madrid no tiene mar, es un secarral en medio de un paramo, una pena.



Cataluña podía haber sido un paraíso pero su oportunidad se acabó por siempre . En Gerona ya nacen un 50% de moros . El simple hecho de haber moros hace que un lugar deje de tener caché y baje su nivel enormemente.


----------



## Perro marroquí (19 Dic 2022)

A muchos les jode que Madrid sea imperial


----------



## GatoAzul (19 Dic 2022)

Para que Madrid fuese top mundial se tendría que invertir en mejorar todo lo que pertenece a Madrid y no sólo el centro y el norte.
Madrid es claramente clasicista para gastar pero no para cobrar en impuestos.
Tengo familia de fuera de España y ya no piensan en venir a España a la hora de hacer turismo porque dicen que no encuentran diferencia entre Madrid y otras ciudades Europeas. La gente está tan mezclada por todas partes que la España "tradicional" se reduce a cuatro tiendas para el turismo donde incluso se venden sombreros mejicanos como parte de la identidad española.


----------



## sepultada en guano (19 Dic 2022)

GatoAzul dijo:


> Para que Madrid fuese top mundial se tendría que invertir en mejorar todo lo que pertenece a Madrid y no sólo el centro y el norte.
> Madrid es claramente clasicista para gastar pero no para cobrar en impuestos.
> Tengo familia de fuera de España y ya no piensan en venir a España a la hora de hacer turismo porque dicen que no encuentran diferencia entre Madrid y otras ciudades Europeas. La gente está tan mezclada por todas partes que la España "tradicional" se reduce a cuatro tiendas para el turismo donde incluso se venden sombreros mejicanos como parte de la identidad española.



Es que, aunque tiene evidentes ventajas laborales y de servicios, es cierto que no es una ciudad que tenga un especial encanto ni sea muy bella a nivel urbanístico o monumental.


----------



## frankie83 (19 Dic 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> El transporte (metro sobre todo) da vergüenza tener los vagones de hace 30 años al menos y lo colapsado que está en horas punta tren y metro. Después Atocha se ha quedado enana. Por no hablar de las dos o tres huelgas al año de tren y metro.



De qué hablas, el metro de madrid es de los mejores de Europa


----------



## GatoAzul (19 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Es que, aunque tiene evidentes ventajas laborales y de servicios, es cierto que no es una ciudad que tenga un especial encanto ni sea muy bella a nivel urbanístico o monumental.



Claro que no. Además el graffiti y la suciedad (por la falta de concienciación ciudadana) hacen que huela hasta mal. Y eso que por el centro y alrededores hay papeleras y baños públicos. 
Borrachos en las plazas, propietarios de perros que no limpian lo que ensucian sus canes, personas que orinan y vomitan en la calle, papeles, bolsas y latas de cerveza por el suelo.... etc.
¿Qué van a visitar los turistas? ¿parques y jardines sucios? ¿museos que tienen más que vistos? ¿El estadio de fútbol y las nuevas urbanizaciones?. 

Y ya ni qué decir de lo del Rey León, más repetitivo que una cebolla.


----------



## GatoAzul (19 Dic 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> De qué hablas, el metro de madrid es de los mejores de Europa



Para metro este.... El Metro de Moscú: Un Palacio subterráneo - YouTube

En Madrid tienes a los que se suben en cada estación a pedir, vender pañuelos, hacer que cantan, e incluso los que intentan vender un bocadillo que hacen en sus casas. Tambén están los que con una navaja o una llave rayan las ventanas o las puertas del metro, o con un rotulador hacen ridículos garabatos sobre la propiedad ajena. Verdaderamente desolador ver como está todo. Y que a nadie se le courra llamar la atención por ello, no vaya a ser que luego tenga que asistir a grupo de terapia para controlar el enfado.
Menudo mundo nos ha quedado.


----------



## MrDanger (19 Dic 2022)

Que empiecen por eliminar los chuchos y las pintadas de la calles y que sigan eliminando menas y demás morralla.

Tampoco estaría mal que se invirtiera en los barrios del sur. Que sí, que seguirían siendo cutres pero no veo la necesidad de levantar otra vez la Puerta del Sol. Seguro que ese dinero sería más útil arreglando otras plazas menos vistosas.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

GatoAzul dijo:


> en cada estación a pedir, vender pañuelos, hacer que cantan, e incluso los que intentan vender un bocadillo que hacen en sus casas.



NO ME JODAS

FELICIDADES; ya sois *Ciudad de Mexico*
y viajar en metro, una experiencia de bazar INOLVIDABLE


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> El simple hecho de haber *moros* hace que un lugar deje de tener caché y baje su nivel enormemente.



eso los POBRES; mira *Londres* en cambio


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

MrDanger dijo:


> chuchos



tendras que limpiarte mucho tu boca.


----------



## MrDanger (19 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> tendras que limpiarte mucho tu boca.



Yo no cago en la calle. Eso es una guarrada se mire como se mire y además hay demasiados.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

MrDanger dijo:


> demasiados



NOT ENOUGH, yo recojo menos una vez que cagó modo diarrea hace 6 años en el AYUNTAMIENTO y mira, lo dejé 
Yo no tengo la culpa de que en Madrid casi NO llueva.


----------



## GatoAzul (19 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> NO ME JODAS
> 
> FELICIDADES; ya sois *Ciudad de Mexico*
> y viajar en metro, una experiencia de bazar INOLVIDABLE



Por eso lo evito siempre que puedo.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

GatoAzul dijo:


> graffiti



es inexplicable por que en España se *permite*, y en Londres no hay ni uno


----------



## GatoAzul (19 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> eso los POBRES; mira *Londres* en cambio



SO MANY MUSLIMS AND HALAL FOOD HERE! | OUR NEW LIFE IN LONDON - YouTube


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

GatoAzul dijo:


> Por eso lo evito siempre que puedo.



EN ciudad de Mexico es muy divertido, exotico y recomedable vivirlo (al menos una vez)


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

GatoAzul dijo:


> SO MANY MUSLIMS AND HALAL FOOD HERE! | OUR NEW LIFE IN LONDON - YouTube



LOS BARRIOS RICOS HOSTIA
que te aseguro que son MUCHOS
y Madrid ni sabe lo que es eso


----------



## GatoAzul (19 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> EN ciudad de Mexico es muy divertido, exotico y recomedable vivirlo (al menos una vez)



New Yorker tries the Mexico City CDMX Metro for the First Time POV : No A/C, Hot and Uncomfortable - YouTube


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

GatoAzul dijo:


> New Yorker tries the Mexico City CDMX Metro for the First Time POV : No A/C, Hot and Uncomfortable - YouTube



quejica, esta el metro de NYC para ir a hablar...
le querrian ligar los putos (gays)

lo que es cierto es que yo en 3 meses, no vi a un blanco excepto los domingos que los concienciados woke bien pijos si van
(lo que lees)
pero solo en domingo,
no se vayan a mezclar con la plebe
y turistas no hay en el metro.. solo yo


----------



## Omegatron (19 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> madre de dios
> hace 3 años y medio que no voy a Madfrid, pero por skyscrapercity estoy al tanto de ese bodrio de plaza
> pero mira, UN ARBOL SUBTERRANEO NO LO CONOCIA YO....
> le PONEN LUCES ay ay ay,. ojo a esos focos.



Fueron los rojos los que hicieron esa MIERDA


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

Omegatron dijo:


> Fueron los rojos los que hicieron esa MIERDA



si, lo encargo Carmena


----------



## frankie83 (19 Dic 2022)

GatoAzul dijo:


> Para metro este.... El Metro de Moscú: Un Palacio subterráneo - YouTube
> 
> En Madrid tienes a los que se suben en cada estación a pedir, vender pañuelos, hacer que cantan, e incluso los que intentan vender un bocadillo que hacen en sus casas. Tambén están los que con una navaja o una llave rayan las ventanas o las puertas del metro, o con un rotulador hacen ridículos garabatos sobre la propiedad ajena. Verdaderamente desolador ver como está todo. Y que a nadie se le courra llamar la atención por ello, no vaya a ser que luego tenga que asistir a grupo de terapia para controlar el enfado.
> Menudo mundo nos ha quedado.



Eso no es el metro, eso son los que lo pueblan


----------



## sepultada en guano (19 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> eso los POBRES; mira *Londres* en cambio



Da igual, siguen enterrados en trapos.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Da igual, siguen enterrados en trapos.



si pero CHANEL debajo y Dior, y Givenchy... y te cruzas princesas sauditas, con gurdaespaldas en Harrods y Selfridges
y se ponen MAKE UP WHITE very white

en Madrizzzz como no te cruces al attaché de cultura del consulado ZZZzzz
y te hostie (o folle) un marroqui por puto....


----------



## sepultada en guano (19 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> si pero CHANEL debajo y Dior, y Givenchy... y te cruzas princesas, con gurdaespaldas en Harrods y Selfridges
> 
> en Madrizzzz como no te cruces al attaché de cultura del consulado ZZZzzz
> y te hostie (o folle) un marroqui por puto....



A saber lo que llevan debajo.
You can't see it.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

los ricos sauditas del persico a los 20 años estan destrozados por los kilos y coca cola, no paran de beber coca cola es algo increible
luego se montan en sus EGO deportivos y luchan por levantarse a las chonis *eurotrash* o a las putas rusas
pero esta vez NO vi rusas, zero at all han desaparecido o ejercen en OMERTÁ

y los moros el 7 nov estaban ya en Catar gastando sin fin
No habia ni uno
y mi bus pasaba todos los dias por el Harrods y Knighstbrige, One hyde park, etc, ni uno


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> A saber lo que llevan debajo.
> You can't see it.



eso era el chiste de SEX AND THE CITY 2, made for and in Abu Dabi
rodada en Marruecos...con Pena-lope en un cameo ridiculo


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (19 Dic 2022)

¿Como Barcelona ahora, dices?


----------



## GatoAzul (20 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> quejica, esta el metro de NYC para ir a hablar...
> le querrian ligar los putos (gays)
> 
> lo que es cierto es que yo en 3 meses, no vi a un blanco excepto los domingos que los concienciados wokY Madride bien pijos si van
> ...



Lo de NYC no se lo voy a negar.
De las veces que he pillado el metro en Madrid en hora punta no he visto muchos españoles "de puritita rasa" que digamos. Sólo se ven esos que llaman "españoles de segunda generación" (negros, moros, ecuatorianos, peruanos, dominicanos, rumanos) y algún que otro "australiano-inglés desterrado" con maleta en mano con cara de asustado de camino al aeropuerto.


----------



## cepeda33 (20 Dic 2022)

Sobres.

Sobres

Y mas sobres.

Si hay dinero para todos los politivagos, no solo para los peperros.

¡¡Todos a robar!!


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (20 Dic 2022)

GatoAzul dijo:


> españoles de segunda generación



hará 14 años que no piso el metro en Madrid, y lo menos posible en Londres, yo soy preferiblemente de BUS.

La ulltima vez seria con una huelga del transporte en MAD, creo que fue junio del 2008 y me colé en el bus, todo el mundo lo hacia, y esos españoles de 8 generaciones no tenian ni puta idea de su ciudad, cosa que siempre pasa si solo usas el metro, no ves nada.


----------



## Perro marroquí (21 Dic 2022)

Ya le gustaría a Nueva york tener la limpieza , estilo , infraestructuras etc.... que tiene Madrid


----------



## Perro marroquí (21 Dic 2022)

Esta va a ser la nueva estación de Chamartin . Todos los proyectos que se mencionan ya están empezados o a punto de terminar


----------



## Perro marroquí (3 Ene 2023)

Madrid cierra 2022 con 297.789 parados, un 18,57% menos que el año anterior


El número de afiliados a la Seguridad Social ha crecido en 132.992




www.lavanguardia.com




Bajada brutal del paro este año en Madrid .
Madrid en renta per capita ya es más rica que Emiratos Árabes Unidos .


----------



## Perro marroquí (4 Ene 2023)

Los cinco grandes proyectos urbanísticos de Madrid que se ejecutarán durante 2023


La ciudad está dando pasos agigantados para convertirse en una capital de referencia en el mundo y agrandar su importancia en el panorama continent...




www.eldebate.com


----------



## Libertyforall (4 Ene 2023)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Esta va a ser la nueva estación de Chamartin . Todos los proyectos que se mencionan ya están empezados o a punto de terminar
> Ver archivo adjunto 1300343



Pues con esa tontería yo creo que ya están subiendo los pisos. Quizá poco a poco, pero se notará una tendencia a largo plazo.

Se están viendo ya viviendas a precios altísimos. Los propietarios de esos barrios se piensan que poco menos que estamos en Los Ángeles (y no es coña).


----------



## Perro marroquí (4 Ene 2023)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Pues con esa tontería yo creo que ya están subiendo los pisos. Quizá poco a poco, pero se notará una tendencia a largo plazo.
> 
> Se están viendo ya viviendas a precios altísimos. Los propietarios de esos barrios se piensan que poco menos que estamos en Los Ángeles (y no es coña).



Perdón por lo que voy a decir pero Los angeles es un basurero comparado con Madrid , es una ciudad llena de suciedad , drogadictos , pandilleros ...etc He viajado por medio mundo y ciudades que estén a la altura de Madrid pues a lo mejor Singapur , Ginebra ... y deja de contar . Paris y Nueva York me parecieron muy cutres y sobrevaloradisimas .


----------



## Perro marroquí (6 Ene 2023)

Arriba


----------

